# MLS THREAD Featuring La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, A-League Etc



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*MLS*










ROBBIE KEANE MVP
STEVEN GERRARD
FRANK LAMPARD
DAVID VILLA
ANDREA PIRLO
DIDIER DROGBA
KAKA
NIGEL REO-COKER

MLS (where the S stands for STACKED) bama4

*LA LIGA*


















This league has some good players also

*SERIE A*









"_You're losing all your friends, Gigi_" 

Juventus have lost some of their best players

Will they be weaker? Yes

Will they still win the title? Yes

Moving on

*BUNDESLIGA*










Moving on

*A-League*










:shrug

*THE CHAMPIONSHIP
SCOTLAND
EREDIVISIE
PORTUGAL
Ligue 1
ETC*

MLS: http://www.mlssoccer.com/standings
La Liga: http://www.skysports.com/football/competitions/la-liga/table
Serie A: http://www.espnfc.com/italian-serie-a/12/table
Bundesliga: http://www.goal.com/en-ie/tables/bundesliga/9
A-League: http://www.a-league.com.au/ladder
Others: www.google.com​


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLS THREAD Featuring La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1 Etc*

Cyle Larin is the best young striker in the world

srs


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLS THREAD Featuring La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1 Etc*

DOS SANTOS will make his debut with Galaxy on the 9th :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: MLS THREAD Featuring La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1 Etc*

A LEAGUE


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: MLS THREAD Featuring La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1 Etc*

Just posting to get first page on the *MLS* thread.

Toronto FC are the best side in the world and Dozy & Gio are the best strike force in world fitba.

:dozy


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Pep been on the old salvia and hallucinating, or pulling a ******?:






Maybe he saw a priest on a mountain of sugar.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> *MLS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sebastian Giovinco is the MLS MVP so far imo 20 games played 13 goals 9 assists and he proves most MLS fans don't have a clue


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Sebastian Giovinco is the MLS MVP so far imo 20 games played 13 goals 9 assists and he proves most MLS fans don't have a clue


Isn't that true about football fans in general? Star power has more sway than performance in most sports sadly.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:bow Scottish Premier League :bow

Dundee sitting in 1st place :cool2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Andre said:


> Pep been on the old salvia and hallucinating, or pulling a ******?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trying to stop his pulse so he can sneak off to manchester


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Another year of Celtic buying the league :woo

Aberdeen not doing that well :woo

In fact, Inverness / Dundee Utd / Hearts beating us easily :woo

Ross County to be relegated? :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please let this be the season that diddies Ross County finally go down, and hopefully they take fellow diddies Hamilton with them :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

As much i hate those union flag waving jackoffs i really think the league needs Rangers back.

But first Hibs need to get back into the top flight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*SPFL is running wild!*



Cliffy B said:


> As much i hate those union flag waving jackoffs i really think the league needs Rangers back.
> 
> But first Hibs need to get back into the top flight.


Agreed, we need some more big games in the league such as the Old Firm and the Edinburgh derby. Nobody cares about this highland derby bullshit.

Dundee derby is the saving grace of this league :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: SPFL is running wild!*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Agreed, we need some more big games in the league such as the Old Firm and the Edinburgh derby. Nobody cares about this highland derby bullshit.
> 
> Dundee derby is the saving grace of this league :mark::mark::mark:


You do know United really don't care about you? They worry more about getting pumped by us four times a season.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: SPFL is running wild!*



V. Skybox said:


> You do know United really don't care about you? They worry more about getting pumped by us four times a season.



Didn't the DAB's beat you guys 3 times out of 5 last season?

They gave us a few pumpings as well :mj2


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

MLS is the TNA of football. I'm not fucking kidding. It's bad enough that we have an Indian presiding over the USSF and a German coaching the national team by replacing domestic players with foreign-born reserves from Bayern who have shit stamina (see their match vs Jamaica), but Garber runs MLS like if it's NFL Europa like back when he was Roger Goodell's puppet and apparently still is with the avoidance of having the season run through fall-to-spring to avoid "competition" with the NFL and not market it to people who actually want to see soccer instead of... um... handegg (well, gridiron, but you get the point). Besides, NFL's real rival is baseball anyway and that's solely due to both league/sports trying to out-American the other since the 19th century. MLS going from spring-to-fall with an irregular schedule actually affects player and club progress as some have to be recalled for international duties during competitions like FIFA-sanctioned tournaments (World Cup, Confederations Cup) or the Olympics.

That being said I support NYCFC and holy shit they suck. I can't believe they blew so many of their games even with Mix Diskerrud and David Villa on the team. This is the most embarrassing expansion team in probably the whole world when it comes to money and big names only to fail horribly. Speaking of New York I used to support the team formerly known as the MetroStars but I felt snubbed when their owners decided to stay in New Jersey and yet still mislead people that they're a true "New York" team... in Harrison right next to Newark. What a fuckin' cop out. It's bad enough that they've been an 11-men marketing ad for Red Bull for 8 years but it got worse for them when Thierry Henry decided to end his career and not look back. I hate being a New Yorker when it comes to sports, we have to share with New Jersey because our sports teams' owners are cheap bastards unwilling to shill out money to stay in New York, resulting with me taking either the PATH, NJT or Metro-North whenever there's a big game at Metlife when I could've just taken the 7 train to Willets Point where the Jets Stadium should've been in 2005.

Damn you Bloomberg.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: SPFL is running wild!*



Mr. Fusion said:


> Didn't the DAB's beat you guys 3 times out of 5 last season?
> 
> They gave us a few pumpings as well :mj2


One of those times we were just fresh off the plane from San Sebastián on a European tour (ever had one of those?) and one of the others was almost meaningless given that we were guaranteed second after Celtic's game the day before.

The Cup game was a disappointment but that's what you get if you play Scott Brown in goal


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Giovinco is so far above MLS level it's not even funny.

Course, as a TFC fan, I'm not complaining.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dope goal from an MLS game I was at today.










Neither Martins nor Dempsey were there, though, so I wasn't a happy customer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Checking in.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Giovinco is so far above MLS level it's not even funny.
> 
> Course, as a TFC fan, I'm not complaining.


you should only complain about using a DP spot on Jozy. fuck that guy is beyond useless now with Giovinco. 

Anyone notice that their has been an obscene amount of distance goals in the MLS this season? seems like every week there's like 4 or 5 goals from distance.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: SPFL is running wild!*



V. Skybox said:


> One of those times we were just fresh off the plane from San Sebastián on a European tour (ever had one of those?) and one of the others was almost meaningless given that we were guaranteed second after Celtic's game the day before.
> 
> The Cup game was a disappointment but that's what you get if you play Scott Brown in goal


An upgrade on Langfield at least :lol

That Danny Ward guy looks good though, even if I have only seen him once.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pappa Bacon said:


> you should only complain about using a DP spot on Jozy. fuck that guy is beyond useless now with Giovinco.


He's got 8 goals this year. Not a total bum. And it's not like TFC has any other options up front. Robbie Finley???? Fuck no.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

La Liga: Barca continue or Real Madrid claim it?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> He's got 8 goals this year. Not a total bum. And it's not like TFC has any other options up front. Robbie Finley???? Fuck no.


No he's not a total bum but if he keeps it up with his erratic shit like the straight red he got last game. He isn't worth the money.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dundee's title challenge has taken a slight dent today but still early days


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bielsa resigns from Marseille

Probably gonna be the next Mexico manager


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Green Light said:


> Bielsa resigns from Marseille
> 
> Probably gonna be the next Mexico manager


Fat chance he'll manage Mexico considering he's a foreigner. Unless you're Bora or Lavolpe you won't be accepted. And his chances of managing Mexico are a snowball's chance in hell now with Herrera leading them to a Gold Cup victory and Tomas Boy is a huge favorite to be DT in case Herrera quits or is sacked.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kind of off topic, but Miguel Herrera really deserves a chance at managing a good side in Europe. Really impressed by what he did with Mexico the past couple years. Also has a decent domestic record in Mexico.

Might stick the Boro game on in a bit. Curious as to how they get on this season. :downing SHOULD destroy that division in theory.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Razor King said:


> La Liga: Barca continue or Real Madrid claim it?


Real will be better.
Barca will be worse.
Atlético will be better.

This year will be an interesting one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> Real will be better.


Not a chance.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fighter Daron said:


> Real will be better.
> Barca will be worse.
> Atlético will be better.
> 
> This year will be an interesting one.


What makes you think Barca will be worse? IMO they are still the best team in the world and once their new signings are actually able to play for them, they will be even better.

Personally I'm rooting for Atlético to win the league :woo


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm rooting for Athletico as well but I have a feeling Barca are going to take the title back to back.

Can't wait for the Bundesliga kick off too.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Joel said:


> Not a chance.


They have the same team with a lot more depth in the bench and a coach that will give the players some rest. What does make you think other way?



Mr. Fusion said:


> What makes you think Barca will be worse? IMO they are still the best team in the world and once their new signings are actually able to play for them, they will be even better.
> 
> Personally I'm rooting for Atlético to win the league :woo


I think they will be worse for various reasons:

- Neymar and Alba will start the season injured.
- Aleix and Arda won't be playing until January.
- Xavi is gone and Pedro is on his way out too.
- They won't be as LUCKY as last season.

They still have the best attack in the world, but a team with zero midfield and some flaws defensively can't win it back to back IMO.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fighter Daron said:


> They have the same team with a lot more depth in the bench and a coach that will give the players some rest. What does make you think other way?


Cause the coach is trash.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Joel said:


> Cause the coach is trash.


Two Ligas, one Europa League and a CL say no. And not with high-profile teams by any means.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Andre said:


> Kind of off topic, but Miguel Herrera really deserves a chance at managing a good side in Europe. Really impressed by what he did with Mexico the past couple years. Also has a decent domestic record in Mexico.
> 
> Might stick the Boro game on in a bit. Curious as to how they get on this season. :downing SHOULD destroy that division in theory.


It's not off-topic since it segue-wayed from the mention of an European club's manager rumored to be Mexico's next DT, a position currently held by Herrera.

Herrera would fit perfectly in Spain if he were offered a managerial role there. He's the best manager Mexico has had in years. In fact Mexico could've reached the semifinals in the World Cup if Robben didn't dive.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The last decade called. It wants its trophies back. 

It's 2015, not 2005. Rafa is done. He went to Napoli and turned a CL club into a EL one. Took them from Juve's nearest challengers to nothing. He is trash.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fighter Daron said:


> Two Ligas, one Europa League and a CL say no. And not with high-profile teams by any means.


You'll have an easier time convincing him the moon is a giant golfball, brother

Oh and there was an FA Cup too 

LA Galaxy won again tonight :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not saying Rafa is the best coach ever, but he will shake things up in the locker room and the club needs it.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

New York vs New Jersey will start in less than 10 minutes. I really hope New York wins, they're shit so I hope the Lampard signing takes effect. I also hope NYCFC wins a major title in less than 5 years before the Harrison Energy Drinks do (Supporters Shield is just as valuable as the NHL's President's Cup, barely something to brag about.)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TerraRising said:


> It's not off-topic since it segue-wayed from the mention of an European club's manager rumored to be Mexico's next DT, a position currently held by Herrera.
> 
> Herrera would fit perfectly in Spain if he were offered a managerial role there. He's the best manager Mexico has had in years. In fact Mexico could've reached the semifinals in the World Cup if Robben didn't dive.


Herrera got sacked, hence the Bielsa to Mexico rumours.

Supposedly for punching a journalist. I'd love to see him manage in the Prem if it meant he started chinning the likes of Paul Merson and Michael Owen.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Green Light said:


> Herrera got sacked, hence the Bielsa to Mexico rumours.
> 
> Supposedly for punching a journalist. I'd love to see him manage in the Prem if it meant he started chinning the likes of Paul Merson and Michael Owen.


Lol holy shit I just found out about that slowpoke.jpg

Also that was no ordinary journalist, that was Cristian Martinoli, a TV Azteca football pundit who waxed poetically over the USA's victory against Panama in the 2013 World Cup hexagonal where they saved Mexico's asses from not qualifying to Brazil while simultaneously lambasting Mexico for their failure on beating Costa Rica.






Anyone who lives in Mexico or knows about Martinoli would say he's an off-the-wall reporter and a troll. He never liked Herrera for some reason, though I assume because Herrera was America's manager and America is owned by Televisa, TV Azteca's rival network in the country as both are the biggest multimedia corporations in the nation and the American continent. Martinoli kept making jabs at Herrera during the Gold Cup and I guess once Herrera met him personally he didn't think twice on decking him.

Tomas Boy should be manager IMO.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

angelino, an 18 year old, already so far above that pissant league it's amazing

get him in next season to replace spudarov thanks. hope he enjoys him american holiday though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> I think they will be worse for various reasons:
> 
> - Neymar and Alba will start the season injured.
> - Aleix and Arda won't be playing until January.
> ...


Neymar (mumps) and Alba (hamstring) will miss 1-2 games at most. Big woop.

Xavi and Pedro weren't even regular starters last season.

Vidal is a squad player.

Now that all of that nonsense has been dismissed, that leaves your reasoning as Arda being ineligible until January and 'luck' (lol).

Zero midfield? Try the world's best DM and two of the worst best CM's in Rakitic/Iniesta.

Barca are better defensively than they have been in years. Alves and Pique were completely revitalised last season and both outstanding. They have two very solid keepers as well. Alba is as good as anyone at LB.

Their strikers scored 122 goals combined last season with Suarez banned for several months. They could easily hit more this season.

Here's why Madrid will be worse this season:

- Ancelotti replaced with Benitez.

Don't need anything else.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Xavi and Pedro weren't even regular starters last season.


So what? They were better than Sergi Roberto and Munir.



Seb said:


> Zero midfield? Try the world's best DM and two of the worst best CM's in Rakitic/Iniesta.


Busquets was MAYBE the best DM circa 2012, but he's gone downhill since then. Iniesta is a walking dead and Rakitic is good, but I don't think his skills match Barcelona' system at all.



Seb said:


> Alves and Pique were completely revitalised last season and both outstanding.


Piqué played better last year, but fucking LOL at Alves being completely revitalised, the guy is just a human long-passing machine.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> So what? They were better than Sergi Roberto and Munir.


Because trying to bring up squad players leaving is desperate logic.

As is making out that Sergi Roberto and Munir are next in line over Rafinha and Arda Turan.




> Busquets was MAYBE the best DM circa 2012, but he's gone downhill since then. Iniesta is a walking dead and Rakitic is good, but I don't think his skills match Barcelona' system at all.


Busquets is one of the most consistent players in the world, technically underrated and the world's best DM over the last 5 years, and definitely the best right now.

Iniesta was back to close to his best last season and Rakitic is absolutely world class. He slotted in perfectly last season, not sure what you were watching to say "his skills match Barcelona' system at all".





> Piqué played better last year, but fucking LOL at Alves being completely revitalised, the guy is just a human long-passing machine.


Alves was outstanding last season. Isn't really debatable. His best season for 4-5 years after being terrible under tito/tata. Renewing him was very important.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't argue with him. He can't spell Darren.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Iniesta was back to close to his best last season and Rakitic is absolutely world class. He slotted in perfectly last season, not sure what you were watching to say "his skills match Barcelona' system at all".


I watched Barcelona since the start of the season, not the last two months, Rakitic was a mess, he was even benched several times.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dundee Football Club :drose

Scottish football can be pretty good at times


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Scottish football can be pretty good at times


Don't bring your lies in here :fuckedup


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Philly Union signed one of my FM favs in Tranquillo Barnetta, well played, good player


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

It was a good comeback from Dundee, and I just love to see United drop points.

Aberdeen won't be playing their midweek game, which is good because they need all the rest they can get after having virtually no preseason. I can't say Hamilton Accies would be too difficult opponents (far less difficult than the first half of last season where we were thumped) but an opportunity to cool down is always good.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DwayneAustin said:


> Don't bring your lies in here :fuckedup


Only at times


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

lel barca.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Douglas Costa the best in the world

also Aduriz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so the 2 teams who played a cup final in a different country that finished at 1:30 am and then went and played other games conceded 10 goals between them.

scheduling/10


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL at Barca being the best team in the world.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*LOL at making a comment like that based on one match after what they did last season. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> so the 2 teams who played a cup final in a different country that finished at 1:30 am and then went and played other games conceded 10 goals between them.
> 
> scheduling/10


well those two teams conceded 9 goals in that match between them to begin with


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some great facts being posted in this thread atm

Keep up the good work


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dundee win and Dundee United get pumped. Pleasing set of results


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

dortmund just ripping gladbach apart atm.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Probably should've watched Bayern crush Hamburger 5-0 instead of Man. Utd/Villa but loyalty made me watch the latter.

What an amazing team.



Memento Mori said:


> dortmund just ripping gladbach apart atm.


(Y)


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Really hope Reus and Gundogan both stays fit for majority of the season. 

Tuchel has got Dortmund playing really well. The whole team is playing with more maturity and balance. They aren't going all gung-ho like they used to under Klopp, but instead they are passing the ball around and picking the right moments when to attack. This will probably help players not die midway through the season. 

BMG are missing their CBs though. And seems like they haven't replaced Kramer nor Kruse properly. Will take time to adjust I suppose.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Aberdeen game finished 2-1 and that score didn't reflect the gulf in quality between the Dons and Motherwell. We controlled the game and deserved to win by more than the odd goal. This Motherwell will certainly be locked in a battle against relegation just like last season.

Side note: What happened to Inverness? :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

V. Skybox said:


> Aberdeen game finished 2-1 and that score didn't reflect the gulf in quality between the Dons and Motherwell. We controlled the game and deserved to win by more than the odd goal. This Motherwell will certainly be locked in a battle against relegation just like last season.
> 
> Side note: What happened to Inverness? :lmao


I actually thought Motherwell were in for a good season as well after they beat ICT away. I guess ICT are just shit and Motherwell are slightly less shit :shrug. I wish them both all them best in the relegation dog fight.

Looking forward to us getting pumped from Aberdeen next week


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Douglas Costa beasting for Bayern. Saw him as a bit of an unneccesary signing but he's proving me wrong


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Meki said:


> Douglas Costa beasting for Bayern. Saw him as a bit of an unneccesary signing but he's proving me wrong


Proved everybody wrong. Guy's been the best player every game he's played for us.

Great scouting job by Reschke, Pep or whoever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Does he play on your left?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Does he play on your left?


He plays both wings. From my notice, he's been better on the right.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wait, how can the MLS thread not be about MLS?

Ah who cares, the Timbers suck ass anyways.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Wait, how can the MLS thread not be about MLS?
> 
> Ah who cares, the Timbers suck ass anyways.


----------



## hunter mr (Aug 19, 2015)

i love wwe


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

A nice little article  

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...on-makes-la-liga-return-at-40-with-las-palmas


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Half time between Dundee Utd and Celtic. 2-1 to Celtic, and I'd love to see them drop points. Although that seems unlikely when Dundee United produce comedy moments like this:

https://streamable.com/onxo

Spectacular own goal.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

douglas costa the boss


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Serie A starts today. Inter playing tomorrow. Anyone here gonna follow Serie A?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rumours that Blackburn have sacked Gary BoreYa.

Nige is probably happy with this if correct.

Edit: seems it might be bullshit.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635186975956463617
:WHYYY3


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Punkhead said:


> Serie A starts today. Inter playing tomorrow. Anyone here gonna follow Serie A?


Serie A is a star free shit hole tbh. Not only is it a bad league but also a bad league with only one contender.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rafa plays no strikers and Real don't score. Thinks only having one striker in his squad is ok. People constantly link them with selling that one striker. Go figure.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rafa's reign begins with 0-0 against Gijon :lmao

Great result for Barca after Bilbao smashed them at San Mames last week in the Supercopa, playing there is one of the toughest tests in La Liga.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lmao @ juventus
new season, same milan
benitez :lmao
madrid :lmao
bvb looks boss

that is all mates


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

This era of the superstar having to take the penalty is ridiculous. The person fouled earned the decision, they should have the right to take it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Rafa plays no strikers and Real don't score. Thinks only having one striker in his squad is ok. People constantly link them with selling that one striker. Go figure.*


Twenty-five shots, a penalty that the referee didn't see in the first half and...bad luck. Real Madrid doesn't need a striker.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


>


bump


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dortmund's Julian Weigl looks an amazing player. His pass completion rate over the first two BuLi games is 94%. Incredible from a 19 year old CDM.



Henry Hill said:


> This era of the superstar having to take the penalty is ridiculous. The person fouled earned the decision, they should have the right to take it.


why? The best penalty taker should take it, superstar or not. Maximise the chance of scoring.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A pointless stat without context though, HoL. Cause Mikel probably racks up 90%+ passing ratio by going back and side to side.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

Memento Mori said:


> Dortmund's *Julian Weigl* looks an amazing player. His pass completion rate over the first two BuLi games is 94%. Incredible from a 19 year old CDM.
> 
> 
> 
> why? The best penalty taker should take it, superstar or not. Maximise the chance of scoring.


This lad and Joe Gomez from Liverpool have to be best young players I have seen this season, they look so composed considering how young they are. The Weigl and Gundogan midfield has been boss so far and they are owning it, Dortmund under Tuchel play like Barcelona do they can pass through teams cutting them open and they can hit teams on the break with pace. The first eleven of BVB can match Bayern but the squad is not strong enough, the likes of Kampl and Ramos are not good enough. The money Dortmund spent on Kampl, Ramos and Immobile could of been better used on someone like Kevin Volland. If they don't have injury problems Dortmund can definitely challenge Bayern for the League.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't agree that Dortmund's first 11 can match Bayern's. They may one on one based on gamestates, but the quality in the Bayern 11 is much better.



Joel said:


> A pointless stat without context though, HoL. Cause Mikel probably racks up 90%+ passing ratio by going back and side to side.


He is Dortmund's prime distributor now that Gundogan has taken a more advanced dribbling role. Very composed on the ball, great first touch passing etc. I've watched all of Dortmund's games since season's start and he's been most impressive.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Memento Mori said:


> He is Dortmund's prime distributor now that Gundogan has taken a more advanced dribbling role. Very composed on the ball, great first touch passing etc. I've watched all of Dortmund's games since season's start and he's been most impressive.


That post is a lot better than just posting his passing stats (Y)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Memento Mori said:


> why? The best penalty taker should take it, superstar or not. Maximise the chance of scoring.


Because to me it makes more sense. You earn the penalty, you take it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If Didier Domi wins a penalty for Newcastle during the late 1990's, should he have took it instead of Shearer?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Because to me it makes more sense. You earn the penalty, you take it.


C'mon Henry. That's daft. This isn't basketball. Your best penalty taker takes the penalty. If the game is in the bag, then you can start doing shit with who takes the penalty.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> C'mon Henry. That's daft. This isn't basketball. Your best penalty taker takes the penalty. If the game is in the bag, then you can start doing shit with who takes the penalty.


But the best penalty taker often doesn't take the penalty, that's the point. It's a star centric system (just like captaincy has become) wherein some superstars get to inefficiently stat-pad their goalscoring totals. Back in the day, the penalty taker was the guy who missed once in a blue moon and it was an actual event if they missed one. I still like my idea, it's nothing like basketball because no-one in their right mind would intentionally foul a player to put them on the spot no matter how bad they were at penalties.



> If Didier Domi wins a penalty for Newcastle during the late 1990's, should he have took it instead of Shearer?


Yes.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why on earth would that ever be the best option?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

I just have one thing to ask: @Mr. Fusion How did your Scottish League Cup match go?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> That post is a lot better than just posting his passing stats (Y)



because my opinion > stats? Thanks jol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

V. Skybox said:


> I just have one thing to ask: @Mr. Fusion How did your Scottish League Cup match go?


Didn't want to win it anyway :side:...













:cry


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Joel said:


> C'mon Henry. That's daft. This isn't basketball. Your best penalty taker takes the penalty. If the game is in the bag, then you can start doing shit with who takes the penalty.


But the question is:

Is Messi the best penalty taker in Barcelona?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The "who wins it takes it" penalty argument is absolutely retarded and just another desperate veiled attack on Messi.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't let me down again Juve this week please :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Time for another glorious weekend of Scottish football :drose


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Time for another glorious weekend of Scottish football :drose


Scotland play football?

I thought they were just playing some type of rugby with how they hoof it long every single time. :brodgers


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> The "who wins it takes it" penalty argument is absolutely retarded and just another desperate veiled attack on Messi.


Or is your argument against it just another desperate form of defence for the player you so ardently worship?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Or is your argument against it just another desperate form of defence for the player you so ardently worship?


Henry, give it a rest.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MrEvans said:


> Scotland play football?
> 
> I thought they were just playing some type of rugby with how they hoof it long every single time. :brodgers


Hoofball > tiki taka IMO :side:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Why because you don't like the narrative. Messi Protection Agency at work again. It's like the fucking establishment in these threads.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Or is your argument against it just another desperate form of defence for the player you so ardently worship?


My argument is that the penalty should be taken by the player most likely to convert, your argument is that Didier Domi should be taking penalties over Alan Shearer because he was the one who was fouled. You don't even believe that, you've just seen an excuse to attack Messi (the penalty miss against Bilbao), and are using desperate, ludicrous logic to try and back it up.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Hoofball > tiki taka IMO :side:


I guess that's why Scotland and lower league players transfer so well between the leagues. Do any SFL teams attempt to play passing football?



Henry Hill said:


> Why because you don't like the narrative. Messi Protection Agency at work again. It's like the fucking establishment in these threads.


So would you rather someone miss a penalty but they took because they earned it and thus, lose the game or player score a penalty but they didn't win it and win the game?

Silly logic.

Seb does have a messy Messi fetish tho.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Is Henry Hill's Messi opinions really something people should be taking serious after all this time? It's not evolved since last year because he isn't looking to be proven right or wrong. I would be interested in what sources he reads and/or listens to for his football opinions though. Mostly because he probably wasn't alive when Muller or Maradona were players yet has strong statements in favour of them.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

honestly looking forward to douglas costa vs bellerin


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Attack not quite clicking. Lewy and Robben are too uncoordinated with the rest of the team, but we're getting there.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Just putting it there : Nabil Fekir is a God. :banderas

As a Lyon fan, I hope he stays as long as possible but when he does eventually leave, his future club will have a future superstar in its ranks, mark my words.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Kinda wish this was just the American football thread. Kinda getting lost on European league banter and I really want to rant on how shit NYCFC is.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TerraRising said:


> Kinda wish this was just the American football thread. Kinda getting lost on European league banter and I really want to rant on how shit NYCFC is.


You can still rant about them in this thread, only most people won't really care 

Nobody cares about Scottish football and I still go on about it :lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Gotta love these Bosnians  Pjanic with a world in and Dzeko beasting like a Bosnian brute! Is it finally time for roma to knock the old lady over with a truck?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah. It's just Roma doing what they always do. Start of promising and then ending up in tears.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juve giving other teams a chance this season.... :mj2


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Joel said:


> Nah. It's just Roma doing what they always do. Start of promising and then ending up in tears.


I love Totti but sometimes I wonder if he'll be known more as a international player than a club player. Roma hasn't won anything important since 2001 and they're more of an Top 5 league team that barely scratches the championship.

Also why a new stadium?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

because they need a new stadium.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

TerraRising said:


> I love Totti but sometimes I wonder if he'll be known more as a international player than a club player. Roma hasn't won anything important since 2001 and they're more of an Top 5 league team that barely scratches the championship.


I hope he will be remembered as a Gerrard, I think they are on the same level.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel incoming


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Nah. It's just Roma doing what they always do. Start of promising and then ending up in tears.


But I don't think juventus have that ability of previous years to just go on winning runs that last the majority of the season. They're very much beatable and don't have a out and out source of goals. I don't think Marchisico will be a bigger enough improvement when he recovers.
It would be great to see Totti end this season and possible his career with another scudetto. He passed at the opportunity to win trophies by staying true to his love. If Totti was born 15 years later he'd carry this roma team to so many awards

@TerraRising

For me he'll be remember as a player who turned down money and success for love. A guy who would have won everything from the champions league to the ballon d'or and everything in between if his love wasn't so deep. 
How he'll be remembered by some is a different story. Not for his world cup win after coming back from a horrible injury a few months before, playing with metal plates and was their top assister during the WC win...or his euro 2000 heroics where he was the best player during the tournament and played Zidane off the park but as a guy who won nothing and was very petulant.

But forever the debate will be Totti or Baggio or Del piero. His legacy will live forever in comparisons with others. Totti > Baggio > ADP. Totti > ADP (pre injury) > Baggio


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Fekir tore his ACL. Will miss the next 6-9 months.

I'm fucking done :mj2

Get well soon Nabil :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Now that really sucks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can Robben just retire from the NT already? He gets injured every time he goes on duty.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

THE DROG :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Aberdeen :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh my god, Cristiano Ronaldo keeps being a godawful player, just five goals in a game?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> Oh my god, Cristiano Ronaldo keeps being a godawful player, just five goals in a game?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Roma are now 6 points a head of Juve. Last season Allegri won with Conte's team but now he's being found out. Hope they can keep plugging away and win the scudetto :mark

Messi completed 8 dribbles in 30 mins against possibly the best organised defensive unit in the world.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Roma are now 6 points a head of Juve. Last season Allegri won with Conte's team but now he's being found out. Hope they can keep plugging away and win the scudetto :mark


he's being found out after losing his 3 best players and getting nothing but kids and shit in return?

no way


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Memento Mori said:


> he's being found out after losing his 3 best players and getting nothing but kids and shit in return?
> 
> no way


Oohhhh sarcasm. Yep you're a cock :clap


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Oohhhh sarcasm. Yep you're a cock :clap


oohhhh insults.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dundee win, and Dundee United lose :mark:

Also Celtic not top of the league for once :dance

The rise of the Scottish Premier League is upon us :drose


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Memento Mori said:


> oohhhh insults.


Nope not an insult, an observation.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

watching fulham vs blackburn atm

where's nige, blackburn relegation zone :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Oohhhh sarcasm. Yep you're a cock :clap


Excuse me, insults are not allowed. Especially when he made a valid point. Apologise.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

where's the commisioner to enforce some action here for this injustive against the legend HOL


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Excuse me, insults are not allowed. Especially when he made a valid point. Apologise.


I point out he's been found out which is factual; he sold or let go parts of Conte's team and hasn't replaced them properly. He then sarcastically replied like a twat. Which was needless. Yet I'm in the wrong? It's not my fault he's a cock? The so called "insult" was appropriate.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Insults are not appropriate in any part of the forum besides rants. You're an active sports poster so I'd rather you weren't banned for a week or whatever length it is. An apology or a well thought out letter of regret would avoid such an issue.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Roma are now 6 points a head of Juve. Last season Allegri won with Conte's team but now he's being found out. Hope they can keep plugging away and win the scudetto :mark
> 
> Messi completed 8 dribbles in 30 mins against possibly the best organised defensive unit in the world.


Juve will still win the scudetto, they are just making things more interesting this season.

Vidal, Pirlo, Tevez all gone.

Llorente and Coman gone (although no where near as important as the above three)

Marchisio has just come back from injury, Khedira has yet to feature and Dybala/Mandzukic/Cuadrardo/Hernanes/Sandro etc etc will take time to all gel into the team.

It'll all be back to normal soon.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hearts/Aberdeen this weekend :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

KENNY said:


> where's the commisioner to enforce some action here for this injustive against the legend HOL


Here I am, Kenneth, right on time



kingfunkel said:


> Oohhhh sarcasm. Yep you're a cock :clap


No more of this behaviour plz


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Hearts/Aberdeen this weekend :mark:


The real title decider :woo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

V. Skybox said:


> The real title decider :woo


What you predicting mate? I fancy 2-0 The Dons. 

Hopefully we can take something off Celtic on Sunday and do Aberdeen a favour


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> No more of this behaviour plz


He's already been banned, you camel.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mcbain


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> What you predicting mate? I fancy 2-0 The Dons.
> 
> Hopefully we can take something off Celtic on Sunday and do Aberdeen a favour


Hayes will be a big miss for us, but if Hearts are as good at giving away penalties as the last two teams were, I can see us managing it. 2-1 us.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can someone just mod DA? So he can stop pretending he has power, even just for a weekend.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd rather ban him.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

in other news carlos bacca is a fucking boss


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Another example of Real buying refs. Can't even win straight against mid-card teams :aj3


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

dashing_man said:


> Another example of Real buying refs. Can't even win straight against mid-card teams :aj3


Yep, you are right, they buy refs, that's why they have just won one league in the last seven years. 

Cryers have to cry.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Fighter Daron said:


> Yep, you are right, they buy refs, that's why they have just won one league in the last seven years.
> 
> Cryers have to cry.


How is this relevant to their cheating. You think cheaters always win ?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

If you really think teams buy refs, please stop watching football.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh Dundee


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Lewandowski has just put 5 past Wolfsburg in 9 mins, ridiculous


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck.

I turned this game off 20 mins ago. Fuck you Sherwood.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joke league.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Lewy
:Banderas
:Banderas 
:Banderas
:Banderas
:Banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

5 goals in 9 minutes...............................


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, Mr. Lewandowski.

I'm absolutely stunned. Inhuman motherfucker.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Liam Miller said:


> Joke league.


100%, best striker in the world though.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

FIFA denies Arda Turan transfer to Barcelona


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> 100%, best striker in the world though.


:suarez2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kimino said:


> FIFA denies Arda Turan transfer to Barcelona


you mean rafinha injury replacement?

apparently under their own rules turan was allowed to be drafted in as a replacement cos rafinha should miss 6+ months. utterly bemusing, but fifa really do seem to be making it up as they go along.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> :suarez2


Suarez is definitely the better *footballer*, but I think Lewan is the better pure *striker* of the two.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Nah...Suarez is. Lewandowski is no slouch and a close second, but I'd say Suarez is pretty much best in the world.

Liverpool lost an invaluable jewel imo.

Thinking of sacrificing some sleep to watch Madrid/Bilbao. Probably a bad idea.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank god I betted yesterday that Lewa would score 5, Flamini would score and Celta would be winning Barcelona 4-1 by now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Chicharito!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Redd Foxx said:


> Thank god I betted yesterday that Lewa would score 5, Flamini would score and Celta would be winning Barcelona 4-1 by now.


Enjoy your millions :vince$


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Aspas scored twice? :ti


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Celta Vigo is Lucho's bogey team. No wonder.

Seems like everyone Rodgers ships out does well. Balotelli, Aspas, etc. Shows that the players are not at fault.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Celta scoring four goals on the *"best team in the world"*, wow.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone fancy telling me why Dortmund (Or Rennes) just failed to win and cost me £20?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

INTER

:mark:

Gonna win Serie A with maximum points and a goal difference of +38. 

Great day for Real, but Ronaldo's decline has started and it's going to get ugly before too long. He's been pretty dreadful this season when I've seen him and has looked off more often than not since January. He'll still get 40/50 odd goals but he's not offering the all round threat he used too and looks more limited than ever. 

Bundesliga ended today sadly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Aspas scored two classy goals against Barcelona. :trips8


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

celta are fantastic and much more than a 'bogey team'.



Curry said:


> Anyone fancy telling me why Dortmund (Or Rennes) just failed to win and cost me £20?


Because Tuchel tried to rotate by resting their two most in-form players Mkhitaryan and Gundogan. Schmelzer who has been excellent this season made a rare error, gifting Hoffenheim the opportunity.

Not sure if BuLi is ours just yet. Dortmund are fully capable of taking points off Bayern when they meet in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Like Bayern weren't going to win it before the season started.



Irish Jet said:


> but Ronaldo's decline has started and it's going to get ugly before too long.


Classic Irish Jet.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Great day for Real, but Ronaldo's decline has started and it's going to get ugly before too long. He's been pretty dreadful this season when I've seen him and has looked off more often than not since January. He'll still get 40/50 odd goals but he's not offering the all round threat he used too and looks more limited than ever.


He's certainly not the same since his injury before the World Cup last year. He lacks the explosion he once had, but I'm not worried, last week, he scored eight goals in two matches, that's something incredible. 

He'll be fine, and Real too if Bale and James keep on improving as they were showing before their respective injuries.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo wouldn't get in the Barcelona team.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo wouldn't get in the Barcelona team.


He's only played below par for 2 or 3 games this season. I think that's a bit far. Besides, he's still got more goals than Neymar and Suarez combined, so that's a bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, Ron's over. Madrid better realize it now and sell him to us in Jan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> He's only played below par for 2 or 3 games this season. I think that's a bit far. Besides, he's still got more goals than Neymar and Suarez combined, so that's a bit of an exaggeration.


He's been dropping off all year. His eight goals this season came in two games. I've watched all but one his games this season and he's been pretty anonymous in most of them. Not even been one of Madrid's best players this season and James and Isco have been better since the turn of the year.

He's a tap in and penalty merchant these days and while those aren't as easy as they often look, he's helped by the fact that every Madrid player must pander to his ego.

I'm not calling him shit. He's still obviously great. But he's on the way down, as he naturally would be being a 30 year old who's best features are athleticism. 

The only reason his decline will be uglier than most is that his ego is something else and I foresee a lot of denial on his part and on Joel's when he sees that I'm right as per usual.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What the hell is this rumour about Pep taking over the English national team? :haha



Irish Jet said:


> that I'm right as per usual.


It's like Irish Jet bingo up in here.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's the sun so it's fucking nonsense

Pep is waiting for the united job to come up, we'll have the choice between pep and giggs and we'll end up picking giggs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Giovinco with 3 assists today.

Set the MLS record for most combined goals and assists in a season.

Still 4 games to add to that total.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

@#1 Becky Lynch Fan


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cliffy B said:


> It's the sun so it's fucking nonsense
> 
> Pep is waiting for the united job to come up, we'll have the choice between pep and giggs and we'll end up picking giggs.


Giggsy is pretty much a lock on being the next manager, I just hope it doesn't turn out to be Moyes 2.0


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://ewanmackenna.wordpress.com/2...the-most-self-righteous-business-in-football/

Might have an ol' hand shandy to this article later

:yum:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Whoever wrote that article is a moron - it's bitter, biased, poorly researched, and full of factual inconsistencies.

A Madrid fan could write a better critique on Barca.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> 09-29, 15:59 DwayneAustin
> i might post it in the MLS thread to see if it will bring EGame back from the ded


:lelbron3



> 09-29, 15:59 DwayneAustin
> might make Seb mad too


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently Roma have already made the Salah and Dzeko (and Falque) deals permanent. I guess 6 games was enough for them to decide... £16m for Salah is a £5m profit though, so I'm pretty happy with that. Can't wait to see us spend it on the likes of Djilobodji and Hector.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


Wow, incredibly funny. :mj2


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Red bulls vs Columbus has all the potential to be the best game in mls this weekend.i

Kamara anytime Columbus win should be a good bet.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats to Celtic on winning the 15/16 SPL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dundee United bottom of the league :lel

Sadly they will probably appoint a decent manager and will stay up.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

bayern so much fun to watch !~!~


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Was at RBNY vs Crew. Dominated em.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> bayern so much fun to watch !~!~


Bundesliga such a shitty league.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Fighter Daron said:


> Bundesliga such a shitty league.


so dont watch it mate


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Watching the Bundesliga highlights show, Mainz vs Darmstadt (great game by the looks of it) and seen the beard on this motherfucker










:woah


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Gerd Muller :frown2:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Players with most goals in 2015:

1- Messi: 45 goals in 53 games
2- Ronaldo: 42 goals in 44 games
3- Lewandowski: 41 goals in 41 games


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Betting has been suspended on Derek McInnes leaving Pittodrie - by Ladbrokes, no less. Looks like this is the end of Aberdeen winning matches.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Another class goal from Ben Arfa. Top scorer. GOAT.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Nothing like your team leading 3:1 only to lose 4:3....

:Wat?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

401 Derby in the playoffs between Montreal and TFC. Fucking love it. Give me Toronto come Thursday.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

honest to God, this is the best bayern team of all time


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> honest to God, this is the best bayern team of all time


The one that lost against Arsenal six days ago?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Fighter Daron said:


> The one that lost against Arsenal six days ago?


shit happens mate even michael jordan lost once in a while

also im sure today it was proved that arsenal is a dogshit trash fucking team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> honest to God, this is the best bayern team of all time


it's because of douglas costa.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> shit happens mate even michael jordan lost once in a while
> 
> also im sure today it was proved that arsenal is a dogshit trash fucking team.


Only Mertesacker and Cech from The Bayern game started last night with Walcott coming on as a sub after 5 minutes then limping off 10 minutes later

Bellerin,Monreal,koscielny,Cazorla,Coquelin,Sanchez, Ramsey and Ozil were not even in the squad

I am sure that the only thing the game last night showed is that no one gives a fuck about the Carling cup

Even league 2 teams play there reserves in The Carling cup

A team that beats Bayern Munich and Man United 5-0 on agg in the space of 2 weeks being described as a dogshit trash fucking team

:duck


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Benzema has been charged


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cliffy B said:


> Benzema has been charged


http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...econnu-etre-intervenu-dans-le-chantage/605061

_'During his custody, Karim Benzema has admitted being involved in the blackmail done Mathieu Valbuena then was referred to court. According to BFM, he will be indicted and placed under judicial supervision.

According to a source close to the case Karim Benzema admitted in custody be involved in the blackmail of Mathieu Valbuena regarding a sextape. "Karim Benzema has admitted being intervening and talking to Valbuena at the request of a childhood friend who was approached by three crooks who had the tape in their possession, the source said. He is said to have agreed with childhood friend on what to say to his teammate and negotiated exclusively with him. "The striker said that he "wanted to give back to his friend" without thinking about that it was wronging Valbuena.'

The striker of the Blues has been brought to justice and in front of a judge. According to BFM TV, the prosecutors will demand his indictment (the reason could be "attempted extortion complicity") and has he has been placed under judicial supervision. The French striker of Real Madrid was in custody since Wednesday morning and had therefore spent the night in the premises of the PJ.'

'The Spaniard had mentioned the existence of this video to teammate early October at a gathering of the Blues. One of his friends had been contacted by the alleged blackmailers, in order to use the Real Madrid striker in their blackmail business. Hearing Benzema has therefore determined that the conversation with Valbuena fell within the incentive to pay the blackmailers. Master Sylvain Cormier, counsel for Karim Benzema, had assured that his client had "no part" in this case.'_

And apparently he is also named in a massive drug trafficking case between France and the Dominican Republic where the lead suspect is another close friend of his


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Midget porn? :banderas


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

6th consecutive match of Chicharito scoring


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Neymar and Suarez have 23 goals in 10 matches in Messi's absence, including all of Barca's last 17 in la liga. Both are playing better even than last season, when the three scored 120(?) odd goals.

https://streamable.com/23i3

I feel an argument can be made at this point that Neymar has surpassed Ronaldo. He's killing it this year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he better than Inaki Williams tho


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo absolutely terrible again. 

Completely called it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> Is he better than Inaki Williams tho


Ramos trumped them both

https://streamable.com/es3n


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

im sure there's never been a more dogshit absolute deadweight piece of shit manager than rafa benitez.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RIP David Moyes

The poor bastard


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:mj2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

@Goku have you ever seen a better bayern than this year's as far as game domination goes ?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounders gone fishin, congrats Dallas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> @Goku have you ever seen a better bayern than this year's as far as game domination goes ?


I have not. It's not just game-domination. We were lightning fast on the counter at the weekend. Costa/Coman/Robben on the field at the same time is madness for any team (If Ribery is back fit, he can replace Coman).

Plus, it's good to have Lewandowski and Muller both in top form at the same time (and can't ignore the based god alaba). If we avoid injures at the crucial part of the season, we'll go really far.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ronaldo has been dreadful throughout this season thus far, he seems to be physically and mentally lost I’m not even surprised it was just a matter of time he doesn't look "happy" with us anymore. But I’m glad that there was at least one player (Modric) who had the balls to reprimand Ronaldo for not passing the ball when he was better positioned in today’s game. 

Also Benitez is just another puppet of Florentino Perez so there’s no surprise there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Demon Hunter said:


> Ronaldo has been dreadful throughout this season thus far, he seems to be physically and mentally lost I’m not even surprised it was just a matter of time he doesn't look "happy" with us anymore. But I’m glad that there was at least one player (Modric) who had the balls to reprimand Ronaldo for not passing the ball when he was better positioned in today’s game.
> 
> Also Benitez is just another puppet of Florentino Perez so there’s no surprise there.


To me it's just a case of him not adjusting his style. His interview with the BBC said it all, guy just thinks goals are all that matters to judging a player, which was fair enough when he was 27 and able to carry the team based on that, he's going to lose a yard or two though, inevitably. That explosiveness rarely carries into your 30's.

He still believes he's the best player in the world. He quite clearly isn't. I wouldn't take him over Neymar, Suarez, Messi, Lewandowski or even a few of his teammates right now. I was as big a Ronaldo fan as anyone and actually think he's been under appreciated at times, but I always seen this coming. His ego won't allow him to adapt the way Messi already has and will well into his 30's. If he took an interest in helping get the best out of Bale, Benzema, James etc. rather than just being completely obsessed with his own stats he'd be as good as ever, but he won't do this. 

I can see Madrid looking to move him on soon. I can't imagine he's hugely popular when things aren't going well, there's certainly issues between him and Bale. Doubt both will be there next season and I'm not hugely keen on the idea of Ronaldo returning to United.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo's use on the wing is limited seeing as how he hasn't beaten a defender in 2 years. At CF, he doesn't play back to goal and drifts; the CBs remain relatively untroubled. With Benzema, it works because he makes space for Ronaldo, but then you have to ask if having a LW that doesn't take players on and is basically a roaming shadow striker is a good strategy. This also puts pressure on the other attacking players to hold their positions. James stuck out on the RW is underutilised if he's not allowed to drift.

Additionally, Casemiro keeps getting a starting spot. Hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

his knee is fucked and will be running off for his next payday very soon.

parlez vous francais


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Neymar's goal. :done


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Talks with Kicker before PSG and openly throws his future at Madrid into doubt.

Confronted in the tunnel by Perez in full view of cameras at PSG. Perez basically interrogates him about the interview, then gives him an extremely condescending pat on the face and walks off.

Ronaldo speaks to Blanc privately on the pitch after the game, then winks at the PSG chairman in the mix zone. Mendes then spends an hour with the PSG chairman after the game.

All this while under performing and clearly not putting in 100% on the pitch.

He's either lobbying very publicly for a new deal or he's after a move to France. I don't think you'll see anything close to Bale at his best as long as he is there. I feel like Bale is Perez's golden goose as well, especially when he was the back-up option after failing to get Neymar, and we all know how well he has done. I get the impression Rafa really likes Bale also.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rafa builds his entire team around Bale. He moved him from the RW (where he said he felt uncomfortable) to the centre and gave him freedom to roam while forcing Ronaldo to play a position he didn't like without freedom. Benzema fixes this to an extent, but depending on how Perez sees his latest infraction, he might be sold soon.

It's unfortunate that James has spent so much time out, missed most of pre-season and then got injured. Even when he was fit though, Isco seemed to be Rafa's preferred choice, which is inexplicable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It will be very interesting to see how Madrid and Barca deal with Ronaldo and Messi. 

Messi's far less of an issue on the pitch but I do wonder how long Neymar will be happy to play second fiddle. He'll want to be seen as *the* guy. It was actually why I thought the United rumours weren't as ridiculous as some thought. We've helped build the two biggest brands in world football in the last 20 years. Not that I think it will happen, but yeah.

Ronaldo to PSG probably will happen. They'll want to replace Zlatan and Ronaldo can go beat the piss out of some French pussies and act like he's as good as ever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neymar appears just fine being what he is. Very recently he said when asked of his ballon d'or aspirations that he can't compete with messi and ronaldo.

Even if he isn't, don't see why he can't be *the guy* at barca.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> Neymar appears just fine being what he is. *Very recently he said when asked of his ballon d'or aspirations that he can't compete with messi and ronaldo.*
> 
> Even if he isn't, don't see why he can't be *the guy* at barca.


I know, that's my point. He's seen as the second guy to Messi and probably will be for a while yet, even if he was playing as well. The success of Barca is generally attributed to Messi when it comes to individual awards. He takes the penalties, free kicks, even with the former often being very shaky. Basically a club like United would offer him everything. We're every bit as big, could pay him even more and would build the entire club around him.

He's said he wants to win multiple Ballon d'Ors and be seen as the best player in the world, he might have to wait a while as Messi's got about 5 years left at the very top IMO.

Not saying it would be the best move or that it's going to happen, but I could see the logic in it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Neymar was leading the Pichichi even before yesterday's game and is the penalty taker in Messi's absence. Still handed the penalty to Suarez. Messi has handed penalties to Neymar a couple of times before as well, which he has then missed. All three have egos but they clearly enjoy playing together and appear to get on well off the pitch, all being South American probably helps.

He won't leave, he is in awe of Messi and knows he will rack up trophies playing in that front three. The individual accolades will come. He is still only 22. The board have strong ties to Nike/CBF as well, which probably helped getting him in the first place.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Davis Moyes has been sacked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i feel bad for the guy, cos there's no way you can blame him for taking the united job. his shortcomings have been exposed repeatedly though. he would've regretted not taking the job though, and on the face of it, sociedad was a fantastic opportunity not only for himself, but to break the mould for uk based managers. but now he'll have to rebuild his reputation. he should go for the fulham job.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:moyes6

Should never have left Everton. He's a good mid table club manager but the United job totally ruined him. Could probably benefit from dropping down to the championship to rebuild his reputation.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> German FA president Wolfgang Niersbach resigns amid 2006 World Cup scandal.


yay germany


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

DENSPARK said:


> :moyes6
> 
> Should never have left Everton. He's a good mid table club manager but the United job totally ruined him. Could probably benefit from dropping down to the championship to rebuild his reputation.


His quality is debatable because the PL's changed a lot. I am not sure he would have kept Everton in that level of consistency anymore were he the manager now. Or whether Everton's fans would put up with it. I'd rank him much lower than the likes of Monk, Pulis, Pardew, Allardyce. 

I thought La Real was an excellent fit for him, but I didn't know the club's ambitions were to challenge for European places. In that case, wrong man to choose as manager because all Moyes can do is guarantee safety from relegation and a lower midtable finish. 

And for Moyes, it's proven to be the wrong club because La Real do not have the quality now to challenge for the European spots even if they are under the illusion they can. Besides the 3 "automatic" clubs (Real, Barca, Atletico), there is fierce competition between the likes of Valencia, Sevilla, Celta Vigo, Villarreal, Bilbao for the 4th and Europa League spots. Its a tough league.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sliver C said:


> His quality is debatable because the PL's changed a lot. I am not sure he would have kept Everton in that level of consistency anymore were he the manager now. Or whether Everton's fans would put up with it. I'd rank him much lower than the likes of Monk, Pulis, Pardew, Allardyce.


I would say he is about on par with Pulis, Pardew and Allardyce. All four are just forever mid table managers :lol. They are all fairly solid but unspectacular apart from the occasional great season or in Pulis's case a great escape. 

I'll give Monk a couple more seasons before I judge his managerial ability :xabi3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Swansea manager in a few weeks.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Moyes wasn't really a mid-table manager. He pushed top 5 for about a decade and broke top 4. Pardew is the only one really close to that, and that was what, two seasons tops?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

man i wish villa had waited for moyes

would've been the final in their coffin, instead remi will probably keep them up the bastard


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> To me it's just a case of him not adjusting his style. His interview with the BBC said it all, guy just thinks goals are all that matters to judging a player, which was fair enough when he was 27 and able to carry the team based on that, he's going to lose a yard or two though, inevitably. That explosiveness rarely carries into your 30's.
> 
> He still believes he's the best player in the world. He quite clearly isn't. I wouldn't take him over Neymar, Suarez, Messi, Lewandowski or even a few of his teammates right now. I was as big a Ronaldo fan as anyone and actually think he's been under appreciated at times, but I always seen this coming. His ego won't allow him to adapt the way Messi already has and will well into his 30's. If he took an interest in helping get the best out of Bale, Benzema, James etc. rather than just being completely obsessed with his own stats he'd be as good as ever, but he won't do this.
> 
> I can see Madrid looking to move him on soon. I can't imagine he's hugely popular when things aren't going well, there's certainly issues between him and Bale. Doubt both will be there next season and I'm not hugely keen on the idea of Ronaldo returning to United.


Benitez defensive and reckless style also plays in detriment of some players and Ronaldo isn’t an exception here. I, still however, think his mind is in another place is just not about his position in the pitch he also feels discontent with Perez and that motivation, perseverance to be the best by surpassing Messi isn’t there anymore. It would be so ridiculous if he’s doing all of this for a new deal when every season his individual performance is getting worse, I don’t doubt his individual statistics are all that matter for him and given how he already won everything with us he practically doesn’t care what happens with the team. We are practically playing with 10 at this point. I can see us without him the next season and it would be the best his time here in Madrid is over. 

Bale would be here the next season I can’t see Perez getting rid of him even if his individual performance hasn’t been the best. He and Benzema are probably Perez’s favorite players he would give everything for them, especially when Perez wants to build a team with Bale as the top player. 

Bale’s position should be LW he and Marcelo can complement well each other if given the chance but he definitely can’t play there b/c of Ronaldo. I must say Bale and Ronaldo are by far the players with more freedom in the pitch in our team, Ronaldo has been playing at LW and center forward in this season and he’s exempt of all defensive/pressure duties. What is for sure is that both can’t play in the same team they are clearly not enjoying playing together as both force the other to play in positions that make them uncomfortable as well as the rest of the players.

Ronaldo still making all the free kicks is also laughable.




Goku said:


> Additionally, Casemiro keeps getting a starting spot. Hilarious.


Can I ask why is hilarious? 

Unless, of course if I’m mistaken your words here, I think Casemiro is been doing a good job. His performance at intercepting passes, tackling the ball, also preventing the ball to reach our defensive line is fairly good. Kross and Modric have more liberty to move in the pitch which was something with didn’t have last season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

:moyes5

Anyone ranking Moyes as much lower than Pulis clearly hasn't been paying much attention to football in the past few years. The same Pulis who spent a fortune at Stoke but never finished top ten, despite playing the ugliest results above anything else driven football known to man... only to have Mark Hughes finish top ten twice in a row after that with a very limited transfer budget. 

Yeah Moyes absolutely shit the bed at United, but that's exactly what happened to Hughes when he spent a fortune at City. Point is, both of those guys are a level above Pulis, who is amazing at keeping any team up and finishing lower mid table, but no more. That's his glass ceiling, which is at least a tier below what Moyes and Hughes have proven time and time again. People will point to what Pulis did at Palace, but Pardew's efforts surpassed that by some distance, while playing more attractive football. Again, Pardew is probably nearer that same tier as Moyes and Hughes.

Not sure how anyone can say Davey is worse than big Sam either. Like, when was the last time big Sam seriously pulled up any trees? 2006? If that's being touted as relevant then Moyes has far more recent form than that, despite having at best a similar budget at Everton for transfers as Sam did at West Ham.

Calling Monk a better manager based on one season is knee jerking at its very finest.

As for the Prem changing a lot. It certainly has, it's becoming worse with each passing year.

This coming from someone who was adamant that Moyes would fail badly at United from the day he took over. I've also heaped a tonne of praise on Pulis recently, so you know it's not coming from a place of bias.

On a side note, the idea of Moyes at Swansea seems like a really bad fit on paper when considering how their club is set up to play with continuity from manager to manager. His view of how football should be played is the antithesis of everything that club has stood for over the past decade. Would be surprised if they go for him based on that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bale on the LW would be an interesting dynamic with Marcelo, who is basically the left sided Dani Alves, considering Bale himself used to be a left back so is obviously better defensively than a conventional winger. Especially considering Marcelo is often exposed defensively in big matches (as a player that is, similar to the way yaya toure is in CL games).

Casemiro isn't a great player, but he's been doing okay and he is exactly the sort of player Madrid need in their team. Benitez seems to be the first Madrid manager in a long time to realise this.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, I can recall some games where Bale moved to the LW with Marcelo and they had a good chemistry those were some of his best minutes in the season. 

Of course, Casemiro isn’t the best player in his position but it was what we clearly needed before b/c who else in our squad can cover that position in the pitch than him. Last season Kross and Modric were overwhelmed by so much pressure they were pretty much only focused to defend than attacking, and when their body give up the whole team decreased its performance we never had anyone to cover their backs. Now, with Casemiro they have more freedom to move more openly in the pitch as he backs them up when they venture forward we never had that chance last year with an ex-player in Khedira and sadly a failure like Illarramendi. He is a good compliment in our squad.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Demon Hunter said:


> Can I ask why is hilarious?
> 
> Unless, of course if I’m mistaken your words here, I think Casemiro is been doing a good job. His performance at intercepting passes, tackling the ball, also preventing the ball to reach our defensive line is fairly good. Kross and Modric have more liberty to move in the pitch which was something with didn’t have last season.


I think he's been poor. He was directly responsible for 2 goals conceded over the weekend, and it's happened multiple times previously but Navas was there to clean up.

He's good in pockets, but his awareness switches off from time to time and you can't do that as a DM. Not very good in his positioning either. Additionally, Kroos has been super lax in his advanced position. It's insane how many people he's let dribble past him with ease as compared to last season.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:moyes8


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd try this with Real Madrid:

----------------Navas

-----------Varane-Ramos

Carvajal------------------ Marcelo

---------Modric-Kovacic

James ---------------------Bale

-------Benzema-Ronaldo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Casemiro isn't a great player, but he's been doing okay and he is exactly the sort of player Madrid need in their team. *Benitez seems to be the first Madrid manager in a long time to realise this.*


what do you mean? Mourinho had Alonso and Khedira sitting at a double pivot. Ancelotti had Alonso as a sole 6. It's only last season they played without a pivot, and even then Carlo wanted Kroos to develop into a 6.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Alonso is a 10 in my eyes :trips5


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> what do you mean? Mourinho had Alonso and Khedira sitting at a double pivot. Ancelotti had Alonso as a sole 6. It's only last season they played without a pivot, and even then Carlo wanted Kroos to develop into a 6.


None of them are truly defensive players though. You could argue Khedira, but he was up and down the pitch for Madrid. Players like Kroos and Alonso are creative players with a great passing range who have more freedom if they have someone behind them. They're not ball winners. They got Illara for this and then he was barely give a chance. Mourinho even resorted to playing Pepe/Ramos in this role in some big games.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> None of them are truly defensive players though. You could argue Khedira, but he was up and down the pitch for Madrid. Players like Kroos and Alonso are creative players with a great passing range who have more freedom if they have someone behind them. They're not ball winners. They got Illara for this and then he was barely give a chance. Mourinho even resorted to playing Pepe/Ramos in this role in some big games.


Khedira started out as a DM when he was paired with Xabi, but more and more as time went on and Xabi got older, he took over the role of sitting.

I'd say Xabi had become a true DM by Ancelotti's first season, and he's been Bayern's DM since he transferred. In fact, Pep went in search of a player very similar to him in Kimmich as Bayern's future 6.

Kroos is obviously not a DM, but Ancelotti wanted him to be. Carlo also bought Lucas Silva because he realised a specialised DM could be useful but for whatever reason, he didn't convince.

Mourinho played Pepe in midfield because that's what he does. He plays Zouma in midfield for Chelsea.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I actually forgot about Lucas Silva. Perhaps he could have been given a chance.

Not every team needs a ball winner in front of their defence, but I feel like Madrid do, especially considering how attacking their full backs are. They need some grit and solidity to accommodate for all the flair players they have. Arsenal is another team I would use this argument for.

We all remember last time Perez was in charge he had a similar transfer policy, he then proceeded to sell Makelele and Madrid ended up getting dumped out early in the CL every year by Lyon. Kroos is as much of a DM as Zidane was a wide left midfielder.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Also worth noting that Madrid tried to play very much a possession game under Ancelotti (especially in the 2nd season), so a specialised DM was probably not needed. Rafa's Madrid, I'm still trying to figure out. To be fair to him, he has had to deal with an awful lot of injuries.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> None of them are truly defensive players though. You could argue Khedira, but he was up and down the pitch for Madrid. Players like Kroos and Alonso are creative players with a great passing range who have more freedom if they have someone behind them. They're not ball winners. They got Illara for this and then he was barely give a chance. Mourinho even resorted to playing Pepe/Ramos in this role in some big games.


Alonso was a great defensive player, but he was good with the ball too. He's similar to Busquets in that way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yep, Mourinho is fucking awful when it comes to squad management. Well actually, when he first came to Chelsea he wasn't so bad with it, as most players were happy. It must have been something he picked up at Inter and held onto ever since.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain won the Euros and World Cup playing double pivot with Alonso/Busquets, because of how good Alonso is with the ball and how good Busquets is without it. I always thought Alonso played his best stuff for Spain, because he had Busi alongside him. They were like a better version of Gattuso/Pirlo.

Speaking of Busquets, he has been outstanding again this season, god help Barca if he gets injured, especially considering every other midfielder has been injured at least once this season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Xabi and Masch together at Liverpool :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Both supremely better once they left that dump.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> I'd try this with Real Madrid:
> 
> ----------------Navas
> 
> ...


I sort of like it. 

Carvajal is better RB than what Danilo has shown thus far (our worse player in the defensive line this season) just the thought of him trying to stop Neymar at El Clasico is unsettling. I also think Isco and James should play together when Ancelotti decided to put them together in the pitch we displayed a way better game.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Barca just too damn GOAT.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

waiting for fighter daron's comment


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Subbing off Hamez tho'. Brilliant tactics.

Zidane to manage for the rest of the (trophyless) season I guess.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Used to hate Suarez but the guy is just too damn good. Barca are so enjoyable to watch with him and Neymar, reminds me of the Ronaldinho/Eto'o teams.

Best two players in the world right now. Incredible.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Madrid were bland and boring and when they weren't bravo was tremendous. Lots of questions re- Benitez rn.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> waiting for fighter daron's comment


2 points dropped from 13 games this season. What even is life?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I think we should just give Chicharito the Ballon D'or already.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

https://instagram.com/p/-W7s74pYAL/


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The fat fuck:lmao


:jose was right


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Goku said:


> https://instagram.com/p/-W7s74pYAL/


That footage is from at least 6 months ago.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah it's from the preseason in America I'm sure.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Turns out it was the Espanyol game in September. Just felt like 6 months :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> That footage is from at least 6 months ago.


don't ruin it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking absolutely ran riot over Madrid, and didn't even need the GOAT that much. :messi


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sack Ancelotti a year after winning La Decima and replace him with Benitez.

Lose 4-0 at home to Barcelona. With Messi on the bench for most of the game. Most one sided Clasico since 2-6 :lmao Madrid were fucking terrible. What an absolute cunt move from Isco as well, though no surprise really.

Fighter Daron remember when you jumped down my throat for saying Madrid were vulnerable defensively and Keylor Navas was their best player this season? Since then 2 games 2 defeats and 7 goals conceded :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All this time I thought his name was fighter dragon. I'm so blind.

Edit: All those people who doubted his world class talent (LOOKING AT YOU, NIGE) - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34891442. I never once doubted this man.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Chicharito broke another record for Mexico, he surpassed Real Madrid icon, Hugo Sanchez scoring on 6 consecutive matches, he has scored in 7 matches in a row, also if we talk about the big 4 (bundesliga, serie a, la liga and liga premier). From 1 month ago (Octuber 20)
Goals scored in all those leagues:

-Chicharito 10
-Aubameyang 9
-Muller, Kane, Suarez 6


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

A fucking predictable joke. 

No one had a fucking clue of what to do in the pitch, our midfield was non-existent, our defense bland and stupid. And of course Ronaldo, Benzema and Bale are so damn useless. Predictable result anyone who has watching Madrid play this season shouldn't be surprised by this. Florentino Perez can fuck off the biggest responsible for all of this. When you put the music loud at the end of the game just to shut your own fans when they had legit reasons to be mad that shows how of a cunt he really is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> All this time I thought his name was fighter dragon. I'm so blind.
> 
> Edit: All those people who doubted his world class talent (LOOKING AT YOU, NIGE) - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34891442. I never once doubted this man.


lel young and talented


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> waiting for fighter daron's comment


What do you want from me?



Seb said:


> Fighter Daron remember when you jumped down my throat for saying Madrid were vulnerable defensively and Keylor Navas was their best player this season? Since then 2 games 2 defeats and 7 goals conceded :terry


Yep, you were right, I thought all of this time that injuries prevented Real from playing at the level they really could, but whatever, this is just disgusting.

I thought Rafa was a good coach and I liked the change over Carlo, but he's just not better than Ancelotti and he also doesn't connect with the team, he should have been fired yesterday.

And I don't have nothing much to say, after those horrendous matches agaisnt PSG and Sevilla, I knew Real will lose this Clásico, I didn't expect such an embarrasment, but whatever, Barcelona played GREAT, Real's line-up was a joke, Modric and a walking dead vs. Iniesta, Busquets, Roberto and Rakitic in the midfield? You're doomed.

Also, Bale better fuck off quickly, no one wants him here. 

And last but not least, Suárez will be robbed in January.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

People jumped down my throat for suggesting Ronaldo might be past his best.

He's been fucking garbage all season with the exception of maybe two games. Was poor at the end of last season too. Benitez should have taken him off.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I put the blame one Benitez it would be one thing that just CR7 level went downhill thats one thing, but Modric, Isco, and Kroos level has also dropped a lot under benitez, he doesn't have the guts to take 1 or 2 players of the BBC out, none of them can press the rival and at the end without pressure its just giving 20-30 mts to the rival, Keylor Navas has been the hero in a lot of matches, and when that happens it means that your defense is not doing well, if it weren't for Keylor Navas, RM would be in 4th 5th position, with 9 points less.

CR7 level has dropped, but i believe it wouldn't be this bad with Ancelotti


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> People jumped down my throat for suggesting Ronaldo might be past his best.
> 
> He's been fucking garbage all season with the exception of maybe two games. Was poor at the end of last season too. Benitez should have taken him off.


how ready is your body for the overpaid and sentimental tour of penny and shrek 2016-17


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure how you can pin this completely on Rafa. Every player bar Navas played poorly for Madrid, and it's not even the quality I'm talking about. After the initial foray (in both halves; they came out banging), they lost rhythm and decided to not work at all. Couple this with the BBC's general ghost pressing and Barca couldn't have had an easier time in midfield.










I mean, what in the world is that? When the fullbacks push up, the forwards drop in. This isn't tactics, this is just lazy play. And saying Benitez has lost the team is nonsense, he never had them. Ramos has publicly criticised the coach and the medical team this season, with no fear of repercussions. This has been all too common in Madrid of recent. The truly great thing about Carlo may have been his ability to keep these guys happy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ronaldo's form has dropped massively this season, and his goal stats are inflated by the Espanyol game, but he's been a lot better than Kroos and Bale, who have been absolutely awful all season. Perez must have his head in his hands over missing out on Neymar, because Bale has been dire for 80% of his time in Spain. Modric has been okay, but he's far better than an 'okay' player. James continues to shine and Navas has been a God, but with the exception those and perhaps a couple of the defenders, the team really doesn't look like they want to play for Benitez. Benzema should be cut loose in the summer, what a shambles of a situation he's embroiled in.

Hilarious that Madrid fans are back to hounding Ronaldo now that Casillas is gone. Meanwhile Don Andres was applauded off the pitch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never been a huge fan of Kroos. Don't really see the hype with him, didn't think he was great last season either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I've never been a huge fan of Kroos. Don't really see the hype with him, didn't think he was great last season either.


kroos started last season extremely well, despite being thrown into a position he'd never played before. He was one of the best players at the first clasico last season imo. Then Modric got injured and Isco was instated in his position, leaving Kroos to do even more defending. By the end of the season, he had been run into the ground because Carlo didn't trust Illara or Lucas Silva.

Still, being played as the sole 6 is not helping him at all. Would be similar to Cesc being deployed in a single pivot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

each day i think i am irish jet


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I've never been a huge fan of Kroos. Don't really see the hype with him, didn't think he was great last season either.


Kroos has been walking around the pitch for eleven months now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> Kroos has been walking around the pitch for eleven months now.


he's been walking around the pitch a lot longer than that. The reason Bayern didn't give into his demands is that the board thought of him as a fair weather player, great to have when things are going swell, but hardly a fight against the adversity kind of guy like Muller or Schweinsteiger.

Having said that, I'd gladly have him back at Bayern (but not for 14 mil a year).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Stop it Suarez.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Stop it Suarez.


Balon D'Or.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Carlton Cole with that Carlton Cole goal :banderas (Even if it was for one half of the ugly sisters AKA Old Firm).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fighter Daron said:


> Balon D'Or.


Not even in the top 3.

What a pisstake.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i'd definitely go for messi,neymar,suarez instead of penaldo honestly


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope neymar wins it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi was playing some of his best ever football and was by far the best player in the world at the back end of last season, destroying teams like City, Bayern and PSG. He's also the top scorer for the year despite missing 2 months.

He'll also win the Puskas award for that majestic CDR final goal.

Neymar could win it next year if he keeps playing like he is at the moment though. He really should be 2nd this year given his start to this season and him scoring in both quarters both semi's and the final of the CL.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Zidane's son sent off for headbutting in a Madrid U17 game.

:sodone


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Messi was playing some of his best ever football and was by far the best player in the world at the back end of last season, destroying teams like City, Bayern and PSG. He's also the top scorer for the year despite missing 2 months.


Messi has been the top scorer of the year? I mean he may well be, but it seems strange to me, don't know why. Also, 2012 was the year Messi played his best football by far, and between City and PSG, he scored 0 goals in 4 matches, don't know what destroying means to you.

It's an absolute travesty the fact that CR is in the top three and Suárez isn't, hell, he should go first if I was giving the trophy, he saved Barca against Juve in CL final and against Madrid in Liga, then carry the team for two months while Messi was out.

This Balon D'Or thing sucks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> Messi has been the top scorer of the year? I mean he may well be, but it seems strange to me, don't know why. Also, 2012 was the year Messi played his best football by far, and between City and PSG, he scored 0 goals in 4 matches, don't know what destroying means to you.
> 
> It's an absolute travesty the fact that CR is in the top three and Suárez isn't, hell, he should go first if I was giving the trophy, he saved Barca against Juve in CL final and against Madrid in Liga, then carry the team for two months while Messi was out.
> 
> This Balon D'Or thing sucks.


Here we go again.

Yes, he's the top scorer this year.

I didn't say this was his best year, I said he played some of his best stuff. 2012 was indeed his best year.

Did you even watch the games? He was outstanding, particularly against City. He was nutmegging them for fun. You don't need to score a goal to destroy a team, do you remember the 5-0 Clasico? What about the PSG game in 2013 where an injured Messi came on and inspired a limp Barca to a draw by skipping past 3 players and assisting the goal that put them through? Messi is not Ronaldo, his impact on a game far transcends just goals.

I agree Suarez should be in the top 3 and yes he deserves a lot of credit for scoring decisive goals against Madrid and Juve, although not sure "saved" is the right term considering Barca were never behind in either of those games. Neymar deserves as much credit (probably more) for carrying the team in Leo's absence, they've both been outstanding.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Yes, he's the top scorer this year.


By my accounts:

CR has 48 goals in 52 games.
Messi has 48 goals in 56 games. 
Neymar has 45 in 55 games.
Suárez has 40 in 51 games.



Seb said:


> Did you even watch the games? He was outstanding, particularly against City. He was nutmegging them for fun. You don't need to score a goal to destroy a team, do you remember the 5-0 Clasico? What about the PSG game in 2013 where an injured Messi came on and inspired a limp Barca to a draw by skipping past 3 players and assisting the goal that put them through? Messi is not Ronaldo, his impact on a game far transcends just goals.


Relax, man. Yes, I watched the matches, Barca was so superior that Leo only had to do a couple things to break those teams' defenses, and yeah, Suárez was the one there to score the goals. My argument here is that in the matches were Barca wasn't that much better than the other team (Madrid and Juve) Suárez broke the matches. And I can understand why Messi will win the trophy, but I think Suárez should be in the discussion.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Look at the difference in Liverpool/Barcelona/Uruguay before/after, with/without him.

It's absolutely incredible. Over the last 3 years there's been no one better, or at least more consistent. His only issue has been suspensions.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> By my accounts:
> 
> CR has 48 goals in 52 games.
> Messi has 48 goals in 56 games.
> ...


Barca were only in a position to win anything last season because Messi dragged the team through the first half of the season whilst Madrid were flying, and his reaction and form after being benched against Sociedad was outstanding. He's been the best player of the year both statistically and in terms of performance, as well as scoring the best goal of the year (vs Bilbao) and the most remembered goal of the year (vs Bayern).

Of course Suarez should be in the discussion. He's been massive for the club. Barca were far better than Juve in that final though.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Talk of stats counts for way to much, it clouds judgement to a ridiculous degree. To the point where all people talk about is how many goals Messi scores in a year (still bloody ridiculous) never mind the fact that he literally dictates every piece of attacking movement in the best team in the world. Its the same reason Busquets isnt looked at as one of the greatest players in the world. People have stopped watching football and cant stop rubbing one out to there boring ronaldo goals per game records.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Velvet onion said:


> Talk of stats counts for way to much, it clouds judgement to a ridiculous degree. To the point where all people talk about is how many goals Messi scores in a year (still bloody ridiculous) never mind the fact that he literally dictates every piece of attacking movement in the best team in the world. Its the same reason Busquets isnt looked at as one of the greatest players in the world. People have stopped watching football and cant stop rubbing one out to there boring ronaldo goals per game records.


Agree with this Busquets is one of the best in the world and is often underrated, agree that Suarez and Neymar are this season have been the support of Barcelona and have reached "together" a level equal or at least close to Messi, but still Messi was the one who was far more important in the last rounds of Copa del Rey, UCL and La Liga, which are a priority in the selection of Balon d'or, If Suarez and IMO specially Neymar keep this level the whole next year, then it will be a difficult pick but still Messi draws more media attention and if he kept playing at his usual level then he would probably win next year too, why because if Xavi (or iniesta but IMO Xavi had a better year) didn't win it some years ago then its difficult for the rest.

In resume i would give this year to Messi no doubts, but i also share the thought that Messi has a special treatment when the performances were similar all year, because he is the draw of the generation.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

A disgrace that Suarez isn't even in this race for Balon D'Or when in my opinion he truly deserves it. Ronaldo being here is wrong nothing else to say. 

1-Suarez
2-Neymar
3-Messi/Iniesta

That should have been my picks for that trophy.

I would also like to add that I've always perceived that a lot people often forget how a class player Iniesta is. I have always said it how he is the master mind in Barca's midfield/game and how he is overlooked in this Balon D'Or stuff. He deserves more recognition than the one he usually gets. Also, while I dislike Ronaldo and I don't want him in our team anymore his goals per game records shouldn't be taken as a minor thing as it has its merit too at least, I wouldnt have imagined he was going to break Raul's scoring record in less games for example and becoming the leading scorer of our history. His time here in Madrid is over though,


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Suarez should have been there.

If Suarez keeps up, he'll be nominated next year. Only thing is, I don't think he'll ever win it - even if Messi under-performs. Neymar is the next poster boy, so expect him to win it after Messi.

Copa America Centenario is next year alongside the Euros. MSN will perform at the stage. From Europe, Ron is the likely contender, but he's unlikely to recreate his magic for the NT. That's an added advantage for MSN. Obviously, we have Lewandowski and Muller, but can't see them getting ahead of MSN.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Velvet onion said:


> Talk of stats counts for way to much, it clouds judgement to a ridiculous degree. To the point where all people talk about is how many goals Messi scores in a year (still bloody ridiculous) never mind the fact that he literally dictates every piece of attacking movement in the best team in the world. Its the same reason Busquets isnt looked at as one of the greatest players in the world. People have stopped watching football and cant stop rubbing one out to there boring ronaldo goals per game records.


It's funny how they seemed to alright without him "literally" dictating every attacking movement for most of this season.

The season before Suarez arrived Messi was facing the most criticism he's ever faced, questions were being asked whether he and Neymar could play together and even at the start of last season some people were calling for Enrique's head, namely a certain lunatic poster on here. It was only when Suarez started being played as a striker that Barcelona became what they are now -The best team in the world playing some of the best attacking football I've ever seen.

Meanwhile Liverpool went from the best attacking team in England to utter poverty. Uruguay went from Copa Champions (with Suarez as player of the tournament) to barely getting through the group. It's not a coincidence. 

Suarez gives Barca something completely different. He's got a Jamie Vardy like workrate on top of his talent and doesn't have anything like the ego's the three nominees have. He's their most valuable player and is still somehow underrated.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> The season before Suarez arrived Messi was facing the most criticism he's ever faced, questions were being asked whether he and Neymar could play together and even at the start of last season some people were calling for Enrique's head, namely a certain lunatic poster on here. It was only when Suarez started being played as a striker that Barcelona became what they are now -The best team in the world playing some of the best attacking football I've ever seen.


Oh my brother, testify!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> It's funny how they seemed to alright without him "literally" dictating every attacking movement for most of this season.
> 
> The season before Suarez arrived Messi was facing the most criticism he's ever faced, questions were being asked whether he and Neymar could play together and even at the start of last season some people were calling for Enrique's head, namely a certain lunatic poster on here. It was only when Suarez started being played as a striker that Barcelona became what they are now -The best team in the world playing some of the best attacking football I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


I find it odd that I'm liking a Irish Jet post, but this was well said.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gary Neville is the new Valencia Head Coach until the end of the season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gary Neville new Valencia head coach

Edit: ayyy getae fuck outta my thread you


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^ :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is he gonna be bringing in his own assistant manager? :vince2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy shit.

Incredibly ambitious, but you'd expect nothing less. Amazing that he's getting a job before managing a country where he can actually speak the language.

Could go either way. He's very intelligent and speaks brilliantly about the game. I suspect he'll do better than Moyes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BIG GAZ NEV :mark:

Valencia have some quality players there, but are still a bit of a mess. good luck to him


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> It's funny how they seemed to alright without him "literally" dictating every attacking movement for most of this season.
> 
> The season before Suarez arrived Messi was facing the most criticism he's ever faced, questions were being asked whether he and Neymar could play together and even at the start of last season some people were calling for Enrique's head, namely a certain lunatic poster on here. It was only when Suarez started being played as a striker that Barcelona became what they are now -The best team in the world playing some of the best attacking football I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Funny how Messi seemed fine without the two of them winning two champions league trophies before. Barcelona had no out and out striker in the 2013/14 season and the season before that Villa had broken his leg. You take eto'o out of the 2009 squad then Barcelona are nowhere near the same team, you take villa out of the 2011 squad and Barcelona are nowhere near the same team. Of course back then it was just Iniesta and Xavi doing all the work. Barcelona need a striker to do what they do, before Suarez arrived they had Sanchez instead obviously it was never going to work and obviously the criticism would fall at the feet of their best player. The big difference now is they have two players who are nearly as good as Messi so when he is gone they are nearly as good. Suarez without a doubt top 3 this year and he has given Barcelona back something they lost when eto'o left. It's a squad game and while Barca might manage for 2 months at the start of the season without Leo you can assure yourself without him for a season it doesn't go quite so smoothly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi had 3 CL titles before either of them joined, but that point is still idiotic, yes the team managed without him for 8 weeks (although they were very shaky for the first 2-3), but Messi "dictated the play" for the first 6 months of this year and look how that turned out.

Also, Barca's most important player's are Messi and Busquets, in that order. I can think of few players who even possess the same skillset as Busquets, let alone come anywhere near him as a player. He's irreplaceable. Javi Martinez looked like that guy pre injury, although he seems to jump between CB and CDM.

Suarez deserves this praise though and it's bollocks he didn't make the shortlist. I'll reiterate what I said before that he's Barca's best 9 since Romario.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Also, Barca's most important player's are Messi and Busquets, in that order. I can think of few players who even possess the same skillset as Busquets, let alone come anywhere near him as a player. He's irreplaceable. Javi Martinez looked like that guy pre injury, although he seems to jump between CB and CDM.


You should check out the highlights from Bayern-Hertha from the weekend. It was the Javi Martinez show.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> You should check out the highlights from Bayern-Hertha from the weekend. It was the Javi Martinez show.


Yeah I have already, his assist for the Coman goal was a filthy piece of skill. Always been a big fan of his.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Seb said:


> Messi had 3 CL titles before either of them joined, but that point is still idiotic, yes the team managed without him for 8 weeks (although they were very shaky for the first 2-3), but Messi "dictated the play" for the first 6 months of this year and look how that turned out.
> 
> Also, Barca's most important player's are Messi and Busquets, in that order. I can think of few players who even possess the same skillset as Busquets, let alone come anywhere near him as a player. He's irreplaceable. Javi Martinez looked like that guy pre injury, although he seems to jump between CB and CDM.
> 
> Suarez deserves this praise though and it's bollocks he didn't make the shortlist. I'll reiterate what I said before that he's Barca's best 9 since Romario.


If the point is being made that Messi was being questioned then it has to be brought up that He didnt have the right players around him to get the job done, which is why i said he could do it with eto'o and he could do it with villa. It's not idiotic you have just looked at it completely out of context.

I'm not shitting on Suarez or Neymar i think they are the three best players in the world but it's clear messi is on top.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Velvet onion said:


> If the point is being made that Messi was being questioned then it has to be brought up that He didnt have the right players around him to get the job done, which is why i said he could do it with eto'o and he could do it with villa. It's not idiotic you have just looked at it completely out of context.
> 
> *I'm not shitting on Suarez or Neymar i think they are the three best players in the world but it's clear messi is on top.*


You misunderstood my post, "but that point is still idiotic" meant "but that point you were arguing against is still idiotic", I just threw in the correction about CL medals because everyone seems to forget about 2006, but the rest of your post was spot on. I agree with most of what you've posted, including the bolded in this post.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Another Blunder today by Rafa Benitez*

Copa del Rey vs Cazidas.

He played Denis cherychev(who was banned,thus ineligibly for playing).Also he played Borja on bench(despite him also being banned due to a red card)

Rafa Benitez :fpalm


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Another Blunder today by Rafa Benitez*

Holy shit are you for real? He is the WOAT coach ! How he ever got to be Madrid´s coach after fucking up Napoli I´ll never know!


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Another Blunder today by Rafa Benitez*



Tiago said:


> Holy shit are you for real? He is the WOAT coach ! How he ever got to be Madrid´s coach after fucking up Napoli I´ll never know!


Tell me about it!

Fu'k sakes.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Messi was hugely important in that 2006 CL win.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Another Blunder today by Rafa Benitez*

is benitez the vince russo of football where inspite of his lack of success he keeps getting work? and i think comparing benitez to russo is an insult to russo


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

And how it was Benitez fault? he wasn't in Madrid last year, the one who should carry the blame is Emilio Butragueño, this is part of his job.

Madird played awful imo but still don't try to blame Benitez when its clearly not his fault.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Seb said:


> You misunderstood my post, "but that point is still idiotic" meant "but that point you were arguing against is still idiotic", I just threw in the correction about CL medals because everyone seems to forget about 2006, but the rest of your post was spot on. I agree with most of what you've posted, including the bolded in this post.






My bad i thought you were saying my argument was idiotic. Yeah i didn't include the 2006 one because he never played in the final and while he was influential in the previous stages, never the less still a 4th. The other two were very much Messi in his pomp not carrying the team there but very much being the main reason they got there


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, you can't blame Benitez for this one. He picks players from a list handed to him. The mistake happened elsewhere (I'm hearing it falls on this guy Chendo, match-day organiser).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> Wait, how can the MLS thread not be about MLS?
> 
> Ah who cares, the Timbers suck ass anyways.


I assume this was a classic reverse jinx, in that they are punishing me for making this post :mcgee1


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Goku said:


> Yeah, you can't blame Benitez for this one. He picks players from a list handed to him. The mistake happened elsewhere (I'm hearing it falls on this guy Chendo, match-day organiser).


Madird per se doesn't have a "director deportivo" which is the one who is in charge of that stuff. In this case Chendo, but poor Madrid they are bashing their image with shame after shame


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Chicharito named Bundesliga player of the month :mark:

How's Rooney doing btw?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

La Parka in a Pear Tree said:


> Chicharito named Bundesliga player of the month :mark:
> 
> How's Rooney doing btw?


Real bad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I know :lol

LITTLE PEA :mark:


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

The thread title never made sense to me, why is it MLS thread featuring the big football leagues in Europe, like does anyone give a shit about MLS? Those idiots call it soccer ffs :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Another Blunder today by Rafa Benitez*



9hunter said:


> is benitez the vince russo of football where inspite of his lack of success he keeps getting work? and i think comparing benitez to russo is an insult to russo


2 x La Ligas
2 x Uefa Cup/Europa League
1 x Champions League
1 x Super Cup
1 x FA Cup
1 x Coppa Italia
1 x World Club Cup

I bet 95% of managers would give their right ball to have his "lack of success"



The.Great......One said:


> The thread title never made sense to me, why is it MLS thread featuring the big football leagues in Europe, like does anyone give a shit about MLS? Those idiots call it soccer ffs :ti


:mcbain


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

La Parka in a Pear Tree said:


> Chicharito named Bundesliga player of the month :mark:
> 
> How's Rooney doing btw?


It is genuinely a disgrace. He's not the most rounded player but seriously any time he got a run in the first team he would score goals, consistently.

No defender in the world would rather face Hernandez than Rooney. Was saying it all along. He's a nightmare to mark and even when he's not in form he gets into the right positions and stretches teams. If we persisted with him and sold Rooney we'd be top of the league.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Would he get the same service he gets at leverkusen? Doubt it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> Would he get the same service he gets at leverkusen? Doubt it.


Maybe not, but he'd still be the top scorer in the team. In his 20 mins against Newcastle he had more chances than the rest of the team combined. If he played in a front 4 with Herrera, Martial and Mata he'd get chances, even with Van Gaal's style. Rooney playing as deep as he does, as awfully as he does is the main reason we're so pitiful in the final third.

It's not even that Hernandez is that good a player. He just clearly offers so much more than Rooney, who's apparently bigger than the club.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Its official Madrid eliminated from Copa del Rey, shame on Florentino, not accepting their fault, keeps damaging Madrid image


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Madrid fans thought they'd win the treble this season :ti


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*TBF Hernandez proved he couldn't start up front in the Premier League on his own. That doesn't mean he wouldn't be a better option than Rooney or that he'd still be a valuable asset to us off the bench but let's not exaggerate how good he was for us the last couple of seasons. *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Brighton top of the Championship. Chris Hughton once again proving himself to be the top-class manager I always said he was :clap


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Aaaand Chicharito scores again


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

suarez tho


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

kimino said:


> Aaaand Chicharito scores again


Goals in all competitions since the start of October: Man United (10) Javier Hernandez (11)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> suarez tho


offside goal when he should've been sent off tho.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Another Blunder today by Rafa Benitez*



Ghost of Christmas Future....Trunks said:


> 2 x La Ligas
> 2 x Uefa Cup/Europa League
> 1 x Champions League
> 1 x Super Cup
> ...


only trophies worth mentioning are la liga (which he won over 10 years ago), uefa cup(again he won over 10 years ago with valencia ill give him the chelsea one since thats recent) and the champions league (im no even talking about the final but liverpool scraped by each stage of the competition they were hardly the best team in europe. they didnt even properly qualify for the tournament the next year)


the only real relevant cup tournament in club football is the champions league but in recent years other than barcelona or real madrid, teams that have won the champions league have been crap ie chelsea, ac milan, liverpool. the lack of league success shows him up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Another Blunder today by Rafa Benitez*

Serie A is looking awesome this year. 6 teams in a title race right now, even Milan could soon get into the mix.

Great result for Valencia to give Neville some momentum. Alcacer is such a classy player, incredible touch for the goal.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Well the MLS final was a whole lot of fun :mj

Portland were the deserved winners. Ref was fucking terrible.


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

i don't watch much soccer so I don't know if this is the right thread or not but finally us Portlanders get a major sports title since forever ago. Go Timbers!

Next up are the Ducks!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck off Timbers, they only win because I said they fucking sucked :sodone

I hope their stadium burns to the ground, the atrocity and perversion that it is


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> I hope their stadium burns to the ground, the atrocity and perversion that it is



But where else would I get my morning workout in?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*MLS​*
Such a wonderful season :mj2 

Next year can't come quick enough when MLS continues to rapidly grow and overtakes the PL as the number 1 league in the world :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I've been saying all along, the potential is there, all it needs is the investment


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:duck


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

Stax Classic said:


> I've been saying all along, the potential is there, all it needs is the investment


There is a lot of red tape involved with the stadium because of its age. Its tougher to get the permits to do any renovation. Plus, it was renovated for the Timbers right before they came to Portland. The building on the south side is my athletic club, and that isn't going anywhere. This is why in Portland we don't have an NFL team despite our metropolitan population; lack of funding. No companies are willing to pony up and take the risk.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

D_A_V_I_S said:


> There is a lot of red tape involved with the stadium because of its age. Its tougher to get the permits to do any renovation. Plus, it was renovated for the Timbers right before they came to Portland. The building on the south side is my athletic club, and that isn't going anywhere. This is why in Portland we don't have an NFL team despite our metropolitan population; lack of funding. No companies are willing to pony up and take the risk.


Bundesliga popularity poll semifinal

Aubameyang vs Chicharito vs Muller: Chicharito 61% of the votes, CH7 is the true draw! Hire him Vince!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

D_A_V_I_S said:


> There is a lot of red tape involved with the stadium because of its age. Its tougher to get the permits to do any renovation. Plus, it was renovated for the Timbers right before they came to Portland. The building on the south side is my athletic club, and that isn't going anywhere. This is why in Portland we don't have an NFL team despite our metropolitan population; lack of funding. No companies are willing to pony up and take the risk.


I meant the MLS


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

What a goal from Chicharito!

Edit: Aaaand Another great goal. Chichadeus mode on!

And another edit!! hat trick! Chichadios!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Time for an update

Goals since October
Chicharito-15
Manchester United-13


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Madrid couldnt take advantage of barcelona's tie, CR7 scored 4 against mighty malmo and didnt left 1 for this match, BBC + James starting? benitez...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The majority of his goals this season have been against Malmo, Espanyol and Shakhtar. 0 goals against good teams like Barca, Malaga, Athletic, Atletico, Sevilla, Villareal, PSG x2.

Only one of these two made the Ballon d'Or podium:










LOL at Benitez, who has now lost 3 of the last 5 Liga games. Great appointment.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> The majority of his goals this season have been against Malmo, Espanyol and Shakhtar. 0 goals against good teams like Barca, Malaga, Athletic, Atletico, Sevilla, Villareal, PSG x2.
> 
> Only one of these two made the Ballon d'Or podium:
> 
> ...


Yeah CR7 needs to step up in the difficult and crucial matches, CR7 scores in 6 or 7 matches a lot of goals to keep the stats, many of those goals are meaningless, Chicharito has a lot of goals, but he scores in all matches. With matches like this, there is no doubt that again this year the Ballon d'or candidates should have been Barcelona's MSN

Who would imagine that one day Madrid and Manchester forum would be both simultaneously regretting not keeping Hernandez(the one who is not good enough for elite teams, which can be true/false is up to discussion), the first because they dont have another 9 and the one they have has been the laughing object the last months for world press, and the second because they just cannot score even to save their life


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

is there anyone still doubting benitez being an absolute dogshit, joke of a manager ? he destroyed internazionale, did nothing at napoli and now its real madrid's turn to suffer the consequences of hiring that fraud.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> is there anyone still doubting benitez being an absolute dogshit, joke of a manager ? he destroyed internazionale, did nothing at napoli and now its real madrid's turn to suffer the consequences of hiring that fraud.


He was bad enough at those teams, but in Madrid Florentino has the need to showcase all his stars, thats why anyone on the BBC is undroppable


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is the Bale at CAM shit still going on when James and Isco are both in the squad?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Madrid weren't already a circus, maybe Rafa would be doing better. Still insanity to sack Don Carlo.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Goku said:


> Is the Bale at CAM shit still going on when James and Isco are both in the squad?


Nah, Benz, CR and Bale play up there with no stick positions whatsoever.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Guess who scored again :V Chicharito

thats what? 16 in 13


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The wolf scored twice for Betis tonight. What on earth. Hooper also scored for Wednesday. Hughton's flops banging them in.

Speaking of which, "I'd settle for a draw" is being taken to new extremes. Still undefeated though. Fair play to him and Brighton.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Alonsos goal for Bayern :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kimino said:


> Guess who scored again :V Chicharito
> 
> thats what? 16 in 13


thanks for the constant updates mate, keep it up !


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this obsession with hernandez is quickly becoming the most nauseating thing in all of football


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's almost at the level of THE LEGEND OF FABIO now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

it doesn't touch the obsession with anderson


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> this obsession with hernandez is quickly becoming the most nauseating thing in all of football


Underdog story, a guy that has been told multiple times that he is not good enough everywhere doing great in new team, combined with evil boss in a bad situation its a given, but yes even in México is becoming annoying(weird coming from someone like me ), but at least the memes are funny


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Underdog story? He's on about 70 grand a week. Leave it out


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

And his dad was a player too so it's not like he's a rags to riches story either.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Ye


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*4 digit numbers so the club shop can be all :vince$

Joke is on them as I'm pretty sure all 3 of them won't be allowed to play together with the same number. Xabi has the right idea of course.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pep 2000late


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CAMERON'S COCK IN THE XMAS PIG said:


> pep 2000late


dank jokes m8


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dank memes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can we get the thread back on track plz?

Dank very much


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Celtic lost.
Aberdeen won.
Dundee United dropped 2 points.

Today was a good day in Scotland. Why couldn't Mark McGhee have won at Parkhead when he managed us?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Pep leaving Bayern confirmed. Ancelotti to take over next season:

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/dec/20/pep-guardiola-leave-bayern-munich


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

^Come to United so we can give LVG the boot plz.

Another question that has been eating away at me for a while now, but I'll just ask it like ripping off a band-aid.

Does anyone else think Lionel Messi is overrated? (there, I said it, you can kill me now.) I'm not saying that he isn't good, he is great, but some of the comments directed towards him (for a while now - by football journalists) make me cringe a bit. It's just that they treat him as some kind of god who's capable of no error.

He is really good, but I got into a huge argument with a close friend of mine who's a Barça fanatic, and it got me thinking. I see a lot of people, specifically non-football fans buying into the hype that the media spouts out with no interruption. It's just that people make him out to be some flawless god. No one is that.

In very simple terms, he's like the Sachin Tendulkar of football. I wasn't a big fan of his either.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think one aspect of his footballing ability is in anyway overrated. Best player I've ever seen by a considerable distance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Overrated? :drake1

The guy has literally one weakness in his game: pelanties (and I'm sure if I checked his stats, his conversion rate is probably normal)

He is the GOAT

If he isn't an actual GOD, then he is close. It's like Maradona and Neo from the Matrix fucked and had a baby


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The only argument against is the world cup stats but given the shit he's had to play with, it's hardly a shock. Good job our pal Henry Hill isn't here to state Davor Suker is better.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

C-A-R-L-O


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

LMAO at Real Madrid shamelessly cheat against mediocre side at home. Pathetic moves after pathetic moves. That's Real for ya.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> ^Come to United so we can give LVG the boot plz.
> 
> Another question that has been eating away at me for a while now, but I'll just ask it like ripping off a band-aid.
> 
> ...


The only thing left for you to do is either make a thread in the feedback section begging for your account to be deactivated or spam porn all over the forum because your opinion is completely worthless from this point on.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's the best creative player any of us have ever seen and the best goalscorer any of us have ever seen, he'll be the most decorated player any of us have ever seen when he retires, in terms of both team and individual success. Laughable to try and discredit a player who has been basically banging in 50-90 goals and racking up 20-30 assists every year since the age of 20, whilst being instrumental in winning 4 Champions League trophies and 7 Liga trophies. This is a player who amongst other things, scored and assisted over 100 goals in ONE season, scored 91 goals in one year, won 4 consecutive CL top scorer by the age of 25, broke the all time Champions League, La Liga, and El Clasico scoring records all by the age of 27, and scored in 21 consecutive League games.

Would be interested to see who you've seen who you would rate higher.

Tendulkar isn't overrated either, successful in all formats, everywhere, for an extremely long period. Another bizarre opinion.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> He's the best creative player any of us have ever seen and the best goalscorer any of us have ever seen, he'll be the most decorated player any of us have ever seen when he retires, in terms of both team and individual success. Laughable to try and discredit a player who has been basically banging in 50-90 goals and racking up 20-30 assists every year since the age of 20, whilst being instrumental in winning 4 Champions League trophies and 7 Liga trophies. This is a player who amongst other things, scored and assisted over 100 goals in ONE season, scored 91 goals in one year, won 4 consecutive CL top scorer by the age of 25, broke the all time Champions League, La Liga, and El Clasico scoring records all by the age of 27, and scored in 21 consecutive League games.
> 
> Would be interested to see who you've seen who you would rate higher.
> 
> Tendulkar isn't overrated either, successful in all formats, everywhere, for an extremely long period. Another bizarre opinion.


he still hasn't done it in a cold night in stoke m8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ban-worthy post imo^


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Real Madrid 10-2. :done 

Granted it was against 9 men


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

There is currently 1 point between 1st and 2nd in the Scottish Premiership, unlike the one horse raced English Premiership that currently has a 5 point gap at the top. 

SPFL is truly the most exciting league in the world roud


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Seb said:


> He's the best creative player any of us have ever seen and the best goalscorer any of us have ever seen, he'll be the most decorated player any of us have ever seen when he retires, in terms of both team and individual success. Laughable to try and discredit a player who has been basically banging in 50-90 goals and racking up 20-30 assists every year since the age of 20, whilst being instrumental in winning 4 Champions League trophies and 7 Liga trophies. This is a player who amongst other things, scored and assisted over 100 goals in ONE season, scored 91 goals in one year, won 4 consecutive CL top scorer by the age of 25, broke the all time Champions League, La Liga, and El Clasico scoring records all by the age of 27, and scored in 21 consecutive League games.
> 
> Would be interested to see who you've seen who you would rate higher.
> 
> Tendulkar isn't overrated either, successful in all formats, everywhere, for an extremely long period. Another bizarre opinion.


Thank you for at least trying to string together an argument/post/response instead of a blind put-down. (Thank you Vader and Ghost of Christmas Future....Trunks as well.)



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> The only thing left for you to do is either make a thread in the feedback section begging for your account to be deactivated or spam porn all over the forum because your opinion is completely worthless from this point on.


It's exactly attitudes like this that I have a problem with. Not at any point did I question his actual skills and/or ability - did you even read my post? He is one of the best in the world today, and arguably one of the best ever, but saying that he's the undisputed best and better than everyone by light years, seems a bit...iffy to me. He isn't eons ahead of someone like say...CR7. Let's not turn this into CR7 vs Messi, but you get the point. (of all time - I will agree that he is the best I have ever seen.) Who knows how many players like this were there before my time? When the social media and internet didn't exist) Saying that he shatters everybody else at what they do (specifically when I hear this from someone who I have to explain what an offside is to) just...irks me a bit. It's insulting to imply that he's light years ahead and "from a different planet" in comparison to CR7, Iniesta, Zidane, Thierry Henry etc.

The international point referred to by Vader is one thing - and cold, hard statistics do speak. No matter how you look at it, Messi has only played for Barcelona at the club level. I'm not saying he wouldn't have his talent if he was at say, Inter, or Juventus - the point is we will never know. And there is no way to objectively determine a best ever - Football like everything else is constantly evolving. It changes, and with it - so do the statistics.

Here's an interesting article on Bradman for example - the author says Sachin is better than him, but that's not really the point here. Are we seriously saying that Bradman would've maintained the exact same famously quoted average in today's cricket atmosphere? Exactly - different era, different people, maybe even a different game in some ways. In no way does that discredit Bradman's talent as a batsman however...it just reinforces my point that comparing two people from two different eras...isn't really a fair comparison. 

Don Bradman's era

Tendulkar stole a lot of Dravid's and Ganguly's thunder imo, but that's another topic for another thread. (And as for batsmen during that era, I'd give the slight edge to Lara, but that's due to personal preference more than anything.)

Maybe overrated isn't the exact term I should have used there. Hyperbole? I'm not really sure. I'm really done with this here, pretty tired from arguing this irl as well.

Saying that you don't agree with the general sentiment that there is a lot of conjecture/hyperbole involved in the "greatest of all time" debates seems a bit dismissive to me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

the 'best ever' title doesn't necessarily mean best ever. It's an exaggeration by design to depict an apparent truth. Messi is the best player I have seen also. My self-importance might condition me to say he is the best ever (accomplishments may suggest this, but do accomplishments sustain the same effects over time?). So we can only conclude that the argument itself is faulty. Is Bruce Lee the best ever martial artist? Is the earth the best ever planet for life? Varying degrees of certainty drives the majority of assertions. We are sometimes satisfied with limited input. Other times not.

Certainly is Messi capable of error. He makes errors in every game. But that too isn't an argument. How people regard him (even those who do not watch football) is lost concern. There are innumerable things people regard that differ in subjective thought and removed from objective facts.

This would all be a lot easier if you care to name a player who is better (the Maradona, Pele arguments while annoying when constantly in your face, do appear to have a sensible premise). But accepting he is the best and then suggesting he isn't as good as he is thought to be seems vague and potentially pointless.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> the 'best ever' title doesn't necessarily mean best ever. It's an exaggeration by design to depict an apparent truth. Messi is the best player I have seen also. My self-importance might condition me to say he is the best ever (accomplishments may suggest this, but do accomplishments sustain the same effects over time?). So we can only conclude that the argument itself is faulty. Is Bruce Lee the best ever martial artist? Is the earth the best ever planet for life? Varying degrees of certainty drives the majority of assertions. We are sometimes satisfied with limited input. Other times not.
> 
> Certainly is Messi capable of error. He makes errors in every game. But that too isn't an argument. How people regard him (even those who do not watch football) is lost concern. There are innumerable things people regard that differ in subjective thought and removed from objective facts.
> 
> This would all be a lot easier if you care to name a player who is better (the Maradona, Pele arguments while annoying when constantly in your face, do appear to have a sensible premise). But accepting he is the best and then suggesting he isn't as good as he is thought to be seems vague and potentially pointless.


This is a really good post.

To add, regarding Pele and Maradona, unless you were around to seem them play year in year out your opinion on them is worthless, that goes for probably all of us posting here. Although I do find it hard to believe either had the consistent success and performance level Messi has maintained over his entire career (and no, Pele smashing in goals in regional leagues and in friendlies does not count).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Messi is the best I've seen. Suarez was the best I've seen as a supporter watching him play for Liverpool.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> This is a really good post.
> 
> To add, regarding Pele and Maradona, unless you were around to seem them play year in year out your opinion on them is worthless, that goes for probably all of us posting here. Although I do find it hard to believe either had the consistent success and performance level Messi has maintained over his entire career (and no, Pele smashing in goals in regional leagues and in friendlies does not count).


I don't buy Pele/Maradona being as good or in fact better than Messi, or Ronaldo and any other top player for that matter.

Fitness, tactics and the like have evolved so much from the 60's and 80's so much so that I reckon a lot of the players would be out of their depth nowadays. Think of all the changes that Wenger made at Arsenal for instance and that was in the mid 90's.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

The thing with Messi is people were talking about him being on the the best players we've seen in modern times when he was just 21 years old. And then the mother fucker just kept getting better and better and better. People seem to get all hung up on the World Cup, and if he retires without winning it, it will be a little bit of a void on his CV, but still the World Cup is what, a sequence of 7 games every 4 years? World Cup games have made up about 2% of his entire career, so if those 2% are slightly underwhelming but the other 98% is utterly brilliant, I think the 98% of brilliance says more about the player than the 2% of not being able to single-handedly win World Cups.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Impolite said:


> The thing with Messi is people were talking about him being on the the best players we've seen in modern times when he was just 21 years old. And then the mother fucker just kept getting better and better and better. People seem to get all hung up on the World Cup, and if he retires without winning it, it will be a little bit of a void on his CV, but still the World Cup is what, a sequence of 7 games every 4 years? World Cup games have made up about 2% of his entire career, so if those 2% are slightly underwhelming but the other 98% is utterly brilliant, I think the 98% of brilliance says more about the player than the 2% of not being able to single-handedly win World Cups.


Regarding the world cup the main reason why Messi was somewhat underwhelming in Brazil was because Argentina made the same mistake Brazil and Portugal did by centralizing on only one key player, which allowed for the respective 7-1 and 4-0 scores. Germany was a total pushover throughout the whole tournament, only beating the other teams by one goal despite being dominated and overrun by teams like Ghana and Algeria. Too bad Riquelme retired from international football prior to the world Cup. Even at an advanced age he'd class the shit out of Germany in the final.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684018512415817729
Took them long enough.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Zidane's time is now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What an absolute tit Perez is. Should never have sacked Ancelotti.

Zidane has done jack to suggest he deserves to replace him either.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684060261976772608
lol if true


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well that's Pogba and Hazard to Madrid in the summer.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The most obvious outcomes ever since the day Benitez took the team. But this isn't about just to get rid of a manager for mediocre results this is about how Florentino Perez's ideology is destroying Madrid from the inside out. The same old mistakes, the same pattern every season. The day things will change is the day Perez leave Madrid. We also need to clean that looker room as there's a lot of shit going on with players who think are above the team. 

Also Zidane hasn't done a flawless job with Real Madrid Castilla either so, I don't have high hopes with him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

i give it 4 weeks before Madrid fans start booing Zidane.

Disgusting


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah until perez is gone i think nobody can take that club seriously.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Shit club, shit fans.

Sacking Ancelotti for Rafa is as awful as it gets. Perez is a cone.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shame to see Real Madrid in the position they are in now. Obviously they are still one of the best teams in the world, easily 3rd best IMO, but the whole club just seems rotten to the core at the moment. No class.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Perez is a financial wiz (well he can take items from column A and put them in column B), but his footballing outlook is dysfunctional. Instead of building a team based on any sort of plan or strategy, his approach is to buy the best (i.e. the most hyped) players in the world and find a manager who can get them to play together.

The current Madrid squad is ridiculously top-heavy, and a manager like Rafa was never going to make it work. People on the forum predicted this but Flo couldn't? Anyway, I suppose this puts a damper on isco moving now. Rafa reportedly had personal problems with him as well as james, ronaldo and ramos.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DENSPARK said:


> Shame to see Real Madrid in the position they are in now. Obviously they are still one of the best teams in the world, easily 3rd best IMO, but the whole club just seems rotten to the core at the moment. No class.


it's not a shame in the slightest. long may they continue to eat their own.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kiz said:


> it's not a shame in the slightest. long may they continue to eat their own.


I hate Real Madrid myself tbh :lol

Just a disgrace the way their 'fans' have turned on their team. Even club legends are treated like shit :no:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

DENSPARK said:


> I hate Real Madrid myself tbh :lol
> 
> Just a disgrace the way their 'fans' have turned on their team. Even club legends are treated like shit :no:


Who are those legendary players?? :hmm:

At our stadium fans barely turn against any player they even cheered for them at our next home game after being humilliated by Barca. If anything most fans are tired of the same old mistakes every season which is understandable. I think there was more animosity towards Benitez than against our players. I firmly believe Zidane is a fan favorite to take care of our team here. I don't think he's going to be booed anytime soon.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Demon Hunter said:


> Who are those legendary players?? :hmm:
> 
> At our stadium fans barely turn against any player they even cheered for them at our next home game after being humilliated by Barca. If anything most fans are tired of the same old mistakes every season which is understandable. I think there was more animosity towards Benitez than against our players. I firmly believe Zidane is a fan favorite to take care of our team here. I don't think he's going to be booed anytime soon.












This poor fella


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Casillas was a strange case. There was a severe confrontation our fans were divided those who supported Mourinho and those who supported Casillas. It was a nightmare whose outcome was the best for our club. 

Besides him I don't remember any other "legend" treated in the same way. Of course not by all our fans.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Facht is, it will be interesting if Zidane flops, Real drop out of Top 4 and still come for De Gea. Too surreal to happen though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Demon Hunter said:


> Who are those legendary players?? :hmm:
> 
> At our stadium fans barely turn against any player they even cheered for them at our next home game after being humilliated by Barca. If anything most fans are tired of the same old mistakes every season which is understandable. I think there was more animosity towards Benitez than against our players. I firmly believe Zidane is a fan favorite to take care of our team here. I don't think he's going to be booed anytime soon.


C Ronaldo has been booed by Madrid fans plenty of times. So was the original Ronaldo.

Zidane himself was booed by them as a player. Depends if you count him as a 'Madrid Legend' or not.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Seb said:


> C Ronaldo has been booed by Madrid fans plenty of times. So was the original Ronaldo.
> 
> Zidane himself was booed by them as a player. Depends if you count him as a 'Madrid Legend' or not.


Our fans are more lenient with players. From a personal experience I can tell you Ronaldo has had the full support of our fans. Remember that time when they used masks with Ronaldo’s face to show him all their support?? I don’t remember any other player with that kind of appreciation here in Madrid. The problem is when people tend to generalize the actions of a minority as the reflection of everyone, there will be pricks who act against their own team. Madrid isn’t an exception here. 

I don’t remember Ronaldo being booed and especially Zidane at all. Fans usually turn on someone if they say something negative against our team. 

As for Madrid legends I think Zidane is in a second line of importance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Demon Hunter said:


> Our fans are more lenient with players. From a personal experience I can tell you Ronaldo has had the full support of our fans. Remember that time when they used masks with Ronaldo’s face to show him all their support?? I don’t remember any other player with that kind of appreciation here in Madrid. The problem is when people tend to generalize the actions of a minority as the reflection of everyone, there will be pricks who act against their own team. Madrid isn’t an exception here.
> 
> I don’t remember Ronaldo being booed and especially Zidane at all. Fans usually turn on someone if they say something negative against our team.
> 
> As for Madrid legends I think Zidane is in a second line of importance.


Ronaldo has been booed loads by Madrid fans. Even this season he's been booed. It's rare now because the general disdain of Madrid fans has more recently turned towards Bale, Benitez and Casillas, but in his first 2-3 seasons he was regularly jeered. I remember one game where he was being hounded by the fans whilst Iniesta was being applauded by them. I know he got the World Cup winner but that's still bizarre.

I'm old enough to remember Zidane and Ronaldo getting booed. Zidane far more though, he was basically booed right from when he joined, and then booed again towards the end of his career when he had declined and he was often being used wide left.



> Buyo:
> 
> "The fans show their dissatisfaction by booing. Fortunately, it never happened to me. But it happened to Zinedine Zidane, Míchel, Bernd Schuster and Martin Vazquez - they were all great players and Real Madrid icons but they won the fans back. You need to work hard and show again that you're number one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I get what are you saying but like I said it’s not all Madrid fans who act like pricks against their own team/players. This also happens in other teams around the world. I was happy with Zidane when I was a kid and Ronaldo’s first season was amazing. I don’t want Ronaldo along with other players here anymore because I feel their time here is over but even when I’m at the Bernabeu I don’t boo anyone if anything due to my frustration I’d rather leave the place and go home, and I know others do the same as well. Madrid fans are not the best supporters in Spain let alone in the world but people paint all of our fans as pricks and that is far from being true. 

Ronaldo is massively hated in any place due to his personality and there has been times where he has put himself above our team, its not a surprise if there is a certain animosity from a minority of our fans towards him. However, he has had the support of a majority hell, even more than Casillas in his last season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

its 2016 and messi still finds a way to put a smirk to my face .


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Demon Hunter said:


> I get what are you saying but like I said it’s not all Madrid fans who act like pricks against their own team/players. This also happens in other teams around the world. I was happy with Zidane when I was a kid and Ronaldo’s first season was amazing. I don’t want Ronaldo along with other players here anymore because I feel their time here is over but even when I’m at the Bernabeu I don’t boo anyone if anything due to my frustration I’d rather leave the place and go home, and I know others do the same as well. Madrid fans are not the best supporters in Spain let alone in the world but people paint all of our fans as pricks and that is far from being true.
> 
> Ronaldo is massively hated in any place due to his personality and there has been times where he has put himself above our team, its not a surprise if there is a certain animosity from a minority of our fans towards him. However, he has had the support of a majority hell, even more than Casillas in his last season.


CR7 is known for being a self catering arrogant prick with a Hollywood mentality. Sure, he's a beast in the pitch but he never gave back to the fans in terms of reciprocal respect. At least guys like Zidane, Ronaldo and Figo were booed purely for football reasons. Cristiano for much more than that.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

TerraRising said:


> CR7 is known for being a self catering arrogant prick with a Hollywood mentality. Sure, he's a beast in the pitch but he never gave back to the fans in terms of reciprocal respect. At least guys like Zidane, Ronaldo and Figo were booed purely for football reasons. Cristiano for much more than that.


I think he used to be a beast in the pitch some years ago his quality has tremendously decreased in past seasons but especially in this. Not sure if he is that bad of a person with fans it seems to me that he for some reason he likes to portray a certain personality to the world of arrogant, egotistical. But I may be wrong though.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Demon Hunter said:


> The most obvious outcomes ever since the day Benitez took the team. But this isn't about just to get rid of a manager for mediocre results this is about how Florentino Perez's ideology is destroying Madrid from the inside out. The same old mistakes, the same pattern every season. The day things will change is the day Perez leave Madrid. We also need to clean that looker room as there's a lot of shit going on with players who think are above the team.





HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> yeah until perez is gone i think nobody can take that club seriously.


I hope you guys know Florentino Pérez was not the president from 2004 to 2009, hey guys, told me how the went those years, because I just remember to be ashamed of that football club, shitty signings, no relevance in Europe, a disgusting person as the president...A complete clusterfuck.

Florentino, like him or not, have put Madrid in position to succeed EVERY FUCKING SEASON he has been in charge, the only problem he has had is going agaisnt the best football team ever assembled(Barcelona 2006-2016).



Demon Hunter said:


> Also Zidane hasn't done a flawless job with Real Madrid Castilla either so, I don't have high hopes with him.


He left them second in their group and after all, it's a team formed by teens going against full-blown adults.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Fighter Daron said:


> I hope you guys know Florentino Pérez was not the president from 2004 to 2009, hey guys, told me how the went those years, because I just remember to be ashamed of that football club, shitty signings, no relevance in Europe, a disgusting person as the president...A complete clusterfuck.
> 
> Florentino, like him or not, have put Madrid in position to succeed EVERY FUCKING SEASON he has been in charge, the only problem he has had is going agaisnt the best football team ever assembled(Barcelona 2006-2016).
> 
> He left them second in their group and after all, it's a team formed by teens going against full-blown adults.


I don't remember the story being exactly like that, tbh.

He was our last president before those terrible years it was as soon as his ideology failed that he ran away like a scared coward leaving us in misery. So, he is definitely someone to blame for it. It's undeniable. 

I don’t like that there is a certain demographic portion of our fans who think Madrid will cease to exist without Perez. That’s just laughable. In the past we never needed to be the richest club in the world to be the best. Sure things change but like we have seen in recent years money simply can’t buy you success nor make you the best. Perez might be a financial wise but he keeps repeating the same mistakes he had in his first run as president so it’s no longer a surprise why we are so irregular/lack of trophies every season. 

We need a squad properly structured it’s not about signing the best players or the most expensive but players needed in certain positions (meritocracy over millions) we have yet to find an identity. Perez doesn’t care for any trophy unless is the CL he’s only happy being the number one at Forbes. His way of "work" simply does not work in our club. 

Yes, I agree Barca has been the best team in the last decade. But what amazing team Florentino faced in his first run to blame or justify or lack of success after all the money he has invested. As for Zidane; he never had a definitive style of play and some issues at the way he managed the squad that's why I have my doubts. Especially when we need to clean that locker room.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

"We will not miss Makélelé. His technique is average, he lacks the speed and skill to take the ball past opponents, and ninety percent of his distribution either goes backwards or sideways. He wasn't a header of the ball and he rarely passed the ball more than three metres. Younger players will arrive who will cause Makélelé to be forgotten. - Florentino Perez

just a shit club president if i've ever fucking seen one, i could go ask some guy in washington dc about "soccer" and his input would be way more knowledgeable than Perez. All that kid cares about is bringing in expensive players and selling CR7 shirts to Malaysian and Singaporean kids and marketing Madrid, meanwhile his team gets dumpstered back to the fucking stoneage by Barca and Atletico, year in year out, hundreds of millions of euros worth of transfers only to win 1 league title in 7 years .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We all remember Madrid in the CL after selling Makelele. Only one word needed. Lyon.

Sacking Ancelotti and Del Bosque, selling Ozil, Robben, Di Maria all in their prime, to replace them with more marketable players. Selling one of their best academy players in years in Morata, who then dumped them out of the CL.

Granted though he wasn't/isn't as bad as Calderon, but he's shot Madrid in the foot so many times.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What's the average size for b-level stadiums in Europe? Looking around on stuff like wikipedia lists, I see a lot of top tier EPL teams, national stadiums, and world cup sites, etc, but it cuts out at 40,000, and just wondering.

Portland's looking to expand their stadium from 21,000 to 23,000, and wondering where that falls in.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> All that kid cares about is bringing in expensive players and selling CR7 shirts to Malaysian and Singaporean kids and marketing Madrid, meanwhile his team gets dumpstered back to the fucking stoneage by Barca and Atletico, year in year out, hundreds of millions of euros worth of transfers only to win 1 league title in 7 years .


One Liga, two Copas, one CL, one European Supercup, one Spanish Supercup and that stupid mundialito. Always second or third in Liga, they have reached CL's semifinals for five straight years....

Yeah, worst club in the fucking world.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> What's the average size for b-level stadiums in Europe? Looking around on stuff like wikipedia lists, I see a lot of top tier EPL teams, national stadiums, and world cup sites, etc, but it cuts out at 40,000, and just wondering.
> 
> Portland's looking to expand their stadium from 21,000 to 23,000, and wondering where that falls in.


In the championship (aka second division in England) that would be below average:

http://www.titanbet.co.uk/football/list-of-championship-stadiums.html

In the premier league, only Bournemouth have a smaller ground iirc.

No idea about the rest of Europe and I Cba to research it.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

US Women Coach won the Women football coach of the year :mj2

I want to see Alex Morgan :yum:

Skinny Minni :mark:


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Ballon d'or finalists 2011*

Did anyone see Eto'o's suit? It's like he's got bondage club after and didn't want to change.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Ballon d'or finalists 2011*

Why the fuck is James Nesbitt hosting this?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Ballon d'or finalists 2011*

LEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :messi


----------



## CM Punch (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Ballon d'or finalists 2011*

Messi wins Ballon D'or!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Ballon d'or finalists 2011*

MessiGoat

Lolhenryhill


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Ballon d'or finalists 2011*

LEO LEGEND!!! 5 Times Undisputed World Heavyweight Champion :mj2

GOAT!

dem goals against Bayern and Bilbao :done


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Ballon d'or finalists 2011*

Messi the GOAT :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It seems without Lopetegui the Mexicans in Porto are gonna do fine with Rui Barros. 

Herrera recovered the level that made him best player of porto last year, but there is a strong rumor that he may end in Napoli.
Corona who is by far the best winger in portugal with 23 years, it seems he finally sent Tello to the bench for good, and its performing better than Brahimi.
Also i think Porto are going to buy permanently Layún who is on loan from watford, leader in assists 10, with 3 goals.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*GOAT just continues to GOAT*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Bones said:


> *GOAT just continues to GOAT*


CR7 ended second right?, 2nd for me was Neymar by a long distance


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Messi received 41.33%
Cristiano 27.76%
Neymar 7.86%


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Luis Suárez should have won this imo(and he was fifth, this award suck asses), but Messi is a deserving winner.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Guess theyll go all out this summer then


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Bones said:


> Guess theyll go all out this summer then


This winter you mean, huh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mascherano sentenced to one year in prison for tax avoision :damnyou










Will probably just pay a ginormous fine instead


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

With the winner today, Hernandez now has 9 goals in his last 7. What a player he has become this season since leaving the Prem. :brodgers


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693475383753228288
Great goal the 2nd one


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Juve going in dry. Napoli follow suit. Great title race. Higuain and Insigne have taken their game to another level this season. Pretty ominous though that Morata is coming in to form with Juve, they have incredible options now.

Juve could be a threat to Bayern. Definitely looking like the tie of the round.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

kimino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693475383753228288
> Great goal the 2nd one


Oh Chicha how I miss you :mj2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Juve could be a threat to Bayern. Definitely looking like the tie of the round.


I'm predicting that Juve will actually take them out.

Bayern just lost Javi Martinez and they had already lost Boateng... They're probably going to have even more injuries if past years are anything to go by.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Moyes was bad enough in la real, but Neville Valencia is a disaster 7-0 what a disgrace


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

GNev :lmao

Surely that has to be the end of the road for him? Valencia have been utter dog shite during his reign there. Hasn't won a league game and was really dining out on the Copa Del Rey run. Losing to Barca is not bad in isolation, but a 7-0 defeat in the first leg when there's a chance to fluke something over two legs? The guy has a rep as being tactically smart, especially from a defensive perspective, so fuck knows what is going on there.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

im definitely looking forward to when that clown gets to manage manchester united.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Might as well move out of the house, can't look at that family anymore.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Poor Gary :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Feel desperately bad for Neville. He was too ambitious, been a rough 12 months for him. I think he will bounce back. Hope he stays in management and gets a decent Championship job. His credibility will be damaged to the point where no PL team will touch him.

Just shows how fucking insane it would be for United to go with Giggs.

Napoli with another great win. Higuain again. Best striker not named Suarez in the world right now. Insigne too, what a player he's turning into. Fantastic team to watch, would love them to win the league.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

7-0. Ouch. Felt sorry for him when he said he wouldn't be able to sleep at night after this, but honesty is not enough reason to gloss over failure. He should resign before he is sacked and aim for a fresh start.

Benitez will probably get the job eventually. Good fit for Valencia's needs at the moment, tbh.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm surprised the Valencia fans weren't pissed off about Neville's appointment. Imagine Liverpool appointing Puyol or Del Piero just because they were bffs with the owner.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He was always doomed to fail because he doesn't speak Spanish, at a team and in a league where the vast majority speak the language. Proof if it was needed that you can't just put anyone in charge of a big club and expect results. The game before he took over this Valencia team drew 1-1 against Barca. Is getting smashed like that any worse than the home loss to Gijon at the weekend?

Some truly stunning goals last night as well. Add Valencia to Roma and Madrid as big teams Barca have completely demolished this season. Link up play, finishing, runs off the ball all a joy to watch. Breathtaking stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Suarez :sodone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

My biggest concern for Neville at the time was that I though his ability to communicate and motivate would be his best asset as a manager, that was completely lost when he went to Spain.

I wouldn't give up on him making it as a manager, he's intelligent and hard working enough to get it right.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Some truly stunning goals last night as well. Add Valencia to Roma and Madrid as big teams Barca have completely demolished this season. Link up play, finishing, runs off the ball all a joy to watch. Breathtaking stuff.


Valencia a big team? Maybe 5 years ago, they're 12th in the Liga right now, horrible season, and Roma? Just LOL.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> Valencia a big team? Maybe 5 years ago, they're 12th in the Liga right now, horrible season, and Roma? Just LOL.


Both teams were in the CL this season. Roma were second in Serie A last year and Valencia were a very strong team at the end of last season, they finished 1 point behind Atletico. So yes, they are both big clubs, Valencia don't lose that status because of a bad six months, same as Chelsea, for instance. Nearly every time you post its in response to me and it's nearly always something stupid, maybe waste someone else's time instead?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> My biggest concern for Neville at the time was that I though his ability to communicate and motivate would be his best asset as a manager, that was completely lost when he went to Spain.
> 
> I wouldn't give up on him making it as a manager, he's intelligent and hard working enough to get it right.


You can be the smartest tactician (in hindsight, as MNF is generally reactive not proactive, although that's not to say Neville doesn't know his shit), but if you can't MANAGE the players' egos, motivate them and communicate instructions in training or on match days, then ultimately it's worth fuck all.

Most managers who take on a job in these circumstances (unmotivated squad underachieving) tend to have prior managerial experience and an assistant of some sorts who can at least interpret from one language to another. Gary has Phil, LEL.

I don't feel sorry for Gary at all, because he uprooted his young family for this gig in order to do a favour for a mate, knowing it was a massive risk and hardly a stable long term option. It was a terrible choice for a first managerial job, all things considered.

If GNev had a bit of patience and really wanted to make a mark as a manager in a great job, he should have waited for a rich champs club with a good squad. Look at Paul Clement at Derby, he has spent a fortune, some of it on dross. He has also made big tactical errors while learning on the job. Yet, Derby are still doing reasonably well all things considered, so most of his mistakes are being swept under the rug. 

Plus, I think a name like GNev would hold a lot of weight in the English second tier, much like Roy Keane at Sunderland in 06/07, before he was found out long term. Paul Lambert at Norwich is another example. Journeymen players were willing to run through walls for him and play way above the levels they were used to, largely based on his presence/authority and what he had achieved in the game.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Napoli with another great win. Higuain again. Best striker not named Suarez in the world right now. Insigne too, what a player he's turning into. Fantastic team to watch, would love them to win the league.


how in the world is higuain better than lewandowski, aguero and aubameyang?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah i feel for his wife and kids whom he uprooted.

Not so much for gary.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> how in the world is higuain better than lewandowski, aguero and aubameyang?


Maybe because he's outscoring and outplaying them all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Higuain has always been a good goal scorer, but this season he's like a man on a mission

ugh same old story with Genoa this season, just let Perotti out on loan to Roma and no replacement brought in (Cerci and Suso loans don't really count for me tbh)

since they failed to qualify for the Europa League due to the grounds not being up to scratch they've lost Antonelli, Kucka, Bertolacci, Falque, Sturaro, Perotti and Tino Costa now and plus last season had Mbaye Niang from Milan on loan who was playing well too

sad state of affairs, hopefully they can survive relegation, but if I was Gasperini I'd be considering leaving if they fail as it's all down to the board and mainly Preziosi for being a total muppet once again


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think anyone who's watched Napoli consistently this season would agree with me. He's brought far more than goals too. Been the complete #9 in terms of what he's bringing to the team. Some of his hold up play has been absolutely phenomenal he's constantly dropping deep and dribbling past 3/4 guys at a time. He was always an excellent player but he's taken it to another level - I think people are far too critical of some high profile misses - he's had some huge moments too - Particularly with Napoli where he's put Juve to the sword quite a few times. His performance against Inter this season who were top with the best defence in the league at the time was one of the best you'll see from a centre forward. 

It's been a pretty amazing improvement at this stage in his career. I would have had him just in the tier below the top striker heading into the season. I think he's attributed it to being in better shape but obviously Sarri's system and the improvement of the team, while he's still the main guy, has helped.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Maybe because he's outscoring and outplaying them all.


nonsense.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Higuain has been the sriker of the season for me, if he is smart he should stay on Napoli


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I think anyone who's watched Napoli consistently this season would agree with me. He's brought far more than goals too. Been the complete #9 in terms of what he's bringing to the team. Some of his hold up play has been absolutely phenomenal he's constantly dropping deep and dribbling past 3/4 guys at a time. He was always an excellent player but he's taken it to another level - I think people are far too critical of some high profile misses - he's had some huge moments too - Particularly with Napoli where he's put Juve to the sword quite a few times. His performance against Inter this season who were top with the best defence in the league at the time was one of the best you'll see from a centre forward.
> 
> It's been a pretty amazing improvement at this stage in his career. I would have had him just in the tier below the top striker heading into the season. I think he's attributed it to being in better shape but obviously Sarri's system and the improvement of the team, while he's still the main guy, has helped.


Higuain 28 games, 25 goals
Lewandowski 28 games, 27 goals
Aubamayang 29 games, 29 goals
Benzema 21 games, 22 goals
Suarez 33 games, 35 goals

I've been a fan of Higuain since Madrid. He's always been a great league scorer, but he's the weakest CF in that list this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah but what about #hernandezalerts


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chicharito 27 games, 16 million goals

oops


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> Higuain 28 games, 25 goals
> Lewandowski 28 games, 27 goals
> Aubamayang 29 games, 29 goals
> Benzema 21 games, 22 goals
> ...


Benzema? LOL

A fucking Labrador could get goals up front for Bayern.

Have you genuinely watched much of Napoli this season?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

It's a good thing Higuain is owning for Napoli because his bottling while playing for Argentina is the stuff of legends


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Benzema? LOL


solid argument.



> A fucking Labrador could get goals up front for Bayern.


solid argument.



> Have you genuinely watched much of Napoli this season?


yes.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Both teams were in the CL this season. Roma were second in Serie A last year and Valencia were a very strong team at the end of last season, they finished 1 point behind Atletico. So yes, they are both big clubs, Valencia don't lose that status because of a bad six months, same as Chelsea, for instance. Nearly every time you post its in response to me and it's nearly always something stupid, maybe waste someone else's time instead?


Nobody forces you to respond me, and I got 2.800 posts, I highly doubt all of them are about you, but yes, I've quoted you many times and that's because you carry yourself like a football know-it-all and really you're just a Barca mark. 

Valencia last season was good, but they're not relevant since Villa-Mata-Silva left the city, and you said Barca destroyed a big club yesterday, so I don't get why it's relevant that last year they were good, they're still shit nowadays. And yeah, Roma was second last year in Serie A, right now, they are fifth, and really Serie A today is not bigger than Ligue 1 or Bundesliga, so a fifth doesn't make you a big club.

Barcelona is the best club in Europe right now? Yes. 
Did they completely destroyed and embarrased Real Madrid? Yes
Are Valencia and Roma big clubs? No

And to the guy that said Benzema LOL, thank you, you have demonstrated that you don't know a thing about football.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

he's called Irish Jet. his name is right there in the post above yours. above that first quote. irish jet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> Nobody forces you to respond me, and I got 2.800 posts, I highly doubt all of them are about you, but yes, I've quoted you many times and that's because you carry yourself like a football know-it-all and really you're just a Barca mark.
> 
> Valencia last season was good, but they're not relevant since Villa-Mata-Silva left the city, and you said Barca destroyed a big club yesterday, so I don't get why it's relevant that last year they were good, they're still shit nowadays. And yeah, Roma was second last year in Serie A, right now, they are fifth, and really Serie A today is not bigger than Ligue 1 or Bundesliga, so a fifth doesn't make you a big club.
> 
> ...


Valencia and Roma not big clubs.

Serie A not bigger than Ligue One.

Thanks for clarifying. Im sure you genuinely believe those, rather than you looking for any attempt to downplay Barca. Just like when you told me a few months ago Barca had no midfield or defence and were only winning trophies because of MSN. With them doing so well, you gotta try for those small victories, right?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mocks someone for being a "football know it all" (maybe you get that impression because Seb does genuinely know a lot), then says someone else "knows nothing about football" (copyright bananas). That's a staggering lack of self awareness right there. Shame, because I like your wrasslin' posts, Daron.

Also, considering the discussion about the list of top CF's in Europe, do the people who have contributed genuinely watch full games from those sides on a regular basis (not like ten a season, I mean enough to get a proper evaluation to witness the nuances in form rather than supporting with contextless stats). I find it crazy that anyone would have the time to watch all of that football without having other commitments and hobbies. Not a dig, just curious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seb said:


> Valencia and *Roma not big clubs.*
> 
> Serie A not bigger than Ligue One.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. Im sure you genuinely believe those, rather than you looking for any attempt to downplay Barca. Just like when you told me a few months ago Barca had no midfield or defence and were only winning trophies because of MSN. With them doing so well, you gotta try for those small victories, right?


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Only just recovered from our win against Celtic last night. Simon Church is decent from what I saw of him. Hayes's goal was superb.

Celtic without Leigh Griffiths' goals are pretty lacklustre admittedly.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Valencia and Roma not big clubs.
> 
> Serie A not bigger than Ligue One.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. Im sure you genuinely believe those, rather than you looking for any attempt to downplay Barca. Just like when you told me a few months ago Barca had no midfield or defence and were only winning trophies because of MSN. With them doing so well, you gotta try for those small victories, right?


Busquets is the best in the world in his position, that's clear, and Arda will make them better, Rakitic and Iniesta are not on the same level, they have a better midfield this season, but man, Alves and Piqué are just awful, so yes, they have the three better forwards in football nowadays, a good midfield, a bad defense and a very good goalkeeper, that's more than enough to win championships.

And man, whoever says that Benzema is not a top striker has never seen him play or just kidding.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Eh, that's not the point. It's just weird calling someone a "know it all" based on a pretty standard and uncontroversial comment, before being like that yourself.

In other news:

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...t-say-those-things-on-barcelona-a6853001.html

Thought it was pretty funny when Erik first posted it, but not long after I went to check if he actually said that. Couldn't find it, so this backs that up. The power of net memes, LEL.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Kiz said:


> yeah but what about #hernandezalerts


You cant compare your average GOAT player (like Messi or CR7) with Chichadios, its just unfair











I get what @Goku is saying, but for the quality of the team, Higuain's efforts and play have been the ones that stand out more this season imho, but who is the better striker? Probabily Benzema and Lewandowski, the problem with Benzema are his personal life issues and the lack of continuity, since they love to score a lot of goals in a match then dissapear in the next 2 fixtures


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Andre said:


> Also, considering the discussion about the list of top CF's in Europe, do the people who have contributed genuinely watch full games from those sides on a regular basis (not like ten a season, I mean enough to get a proper evaluation to witness the nuances in form rather than supporting with contextless stats). I find it crazy that anyone would have the time to watch all of that football without having other commitments and hobbies. Not a dig, just curious.


I watch a ridiculous amount of top flight fitba. I've watched 100% of Bayern and Dortmund games (and most of the televised league games) this season as well as Barca and Madrid (some on reruns b/c of time clash with the BuLi). For Serie A, though my favourite club to watch is Fiorentina, I've watched a considerable number of Juve and Napoli games.

Higuain is having his best season ever, yes. Problem is Lewandowski, Benzema and Aubameyang are having their best ones too. Lewandowski does everything Higuain does but better. Only difference is his misses come in the smaller games usually. Benzema is arguably Madrid's best player this season (or Bale) and has added finishing to his otherwise impressive skillset. Probably the most technical CF in the world along with Suarez.

Auba has been sensational for 2 seasons now. He dragged Dortmund on his back last season to a European spot, and this season with Mkhitaryan and Reus playing at a super high level, he's been even better.

And though Aguero has been injured on and off, I'd say he's also a better player than Higuain is. If he can fire Napoli to the Serie A title and maintain his scoring rate, it would be difficult to argue.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

RE Benzema:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZg-9NaWkAAB8FX.jpg

As you can see here he's Madrids most important goalscorer, and whilst BBC have all been crap against good teams this season (I think ronaldo has twice as many goals against espanyol than the top 13 teams in Spain combined, or something like that, and bale has mostly just smashed goals against the weaker teams as well) he is at least doing better than the other two in that regard.

Messi tho with 57% of his goals when Barca are 0-0 or 0-1. Griezmann's harder to read as Atletico never go a goal down.




Andre said:


> Eh, that's not the point. It's just weird calling someone a "know it all" based on a pretty standard and uncontroversial comment, before being like that yourself.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...t-say-those-things-on-barcelona-a6853001.html


It's not the sort of thing you would expect from Neville. A lot of people like to try and make out that teams like Bayern and Barca just beat up poor teams in their leagues and they wouldn't do the same in England, when in reality they play in the top two domestic leagues and this season alone they have already hit 5+ goals against at home against Opposition like Bilbao, Valencia, Roma, Arsenal, Dortmund, Wolfsburg. Barca 0-4 in Madrid as well.



Fighter Daron said:


> Busquets is the best in the world in his position, that's clear, and Arda will make them better, Rakitic and Iniesta are not on the same level, they have a better midfield this season, but man, *Alves and Piqué are just awful,* so yes, they have the three better forwards in football nowadays, a good midfield, a bad defense and a very good goalkeeper, that's more than enough to win championships.
> 
> And man, whoever says that Benzema is not a top striker has never seen him play or just kidding.


:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HoL, you can't say these guys have been better than Higuain if you haven't watched much of Higuain though. That goes to Irish Jet with saying Higuain is better than the others too. Sure you can look at stats and make an estimate on who has been better, but as I was saying in the chatbox last Saturday, stats do not tell the whole story.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Not a follower of the MLS but I saw a tweet saying a club got told to stop chasing a player because another club called dibs? Surely that can't be true?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wait, where did I say Benzema wasn't a top striker? 

This is not his best season. Or anything close to it. He was actually struggling badly around the time he was arrested, even though he chipped in with some goals and was the worst player on the pitch for the Classico. He's a brilliant player and I was actually defending him a few weeks ago in the chatbox when people where shitting all over him. He's not having a better season than Higuain. 

As for Lewandowski, yes hol, I do think playing in Bundesliga for Bayern is going to inflate your goals tally. He's been brilliant for sure, comfortably a top 5 striker in the world. But when it comes to gauging his overall season I think you have to factor in the teams involved - Much like Zlatan for PSG, who's having a better statistical season than all of them, but is beating up shite. Serie A is notoriously difficult to rack up goals in and Higuain is doing it as well as anyone ever has right now while being the main threat on the team, which I personally think is more impressive. 

Aubameyang is pretty difficult to argue with. He's been the catalyst behind Dortmund's resurgence. I think Higuain's probably more complete as a player but Auba's just so, so good at getting in positions to score and finishing. Sort of reminds of Ronaldo's 08 campaign, some of the free kicks are there too. 

Whoscored also have Higuain ranked ahead of all but Zlatan/Suarez, for whatever little that's worth.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

what about suarez playing in la liga for barcelona? inflated goal tally too?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> what about suarez playing in la liga for barcelona? inflated goal tally too?


La Liga has far better teams than the Bundesliga and it's far more competitive, especially in that second tier of teams. 

His performances in big games have been something else entirely - In the Bernabeu for example he tore Madrid apart, without Messi. He's in another league to the rest.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Wait, where did I say Benzema wasn't a top striker?
> 
> This is not his best season. Or anything close to it. He was actually struggling badly around the time he was arrested, even though he chipped in with some goals and was the worst player on the pitch for the Classico. He's a brilliant player and I was actually defending him a few weeks ago in the chatbox when people where shitting all over him. He's not having a better season than Higuain.


http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/karim-benzema/leistungsdaten/spieler/18922

show me where he 'struggled'. And he has scored 18 la liga goals this season. His highest ever total is 21, I believe. Comfortably his best season, this.



> As for Lewandowski, yes hol, I do think playing in Bundesliga for Bayern is going to inflate your goals tally. He's been brilliant for sure, comfortably a top 5 striker in the world. But when it comes to gauging his overall season I think you have to factor in the teams involved - Much like Zlatan for PSG, who's having a better statistical season than all of them, but is beating up shite.


As opposed to the mighty powerhouses in Serie A?

24 goals for Zlatan this season is not 'statistically better' than all of them.



> Serie A is notoriously difficult to rack up goals in and Higuain is doing it as well as anyone ever has right now while being the main threat on the team, which I personally think is more impressive.


So difficult that 38 year old Luca Toni was last season's top scorer with 22.



Irish Jet said:


> La Liga has far better teams than the Bundesliga and it's far more competitive, especially in that second tier of teams.
> 
> His performances in big games have been something else entirely - In the Bernabeu for example he tore Madrid apart, without Messi. He's in another league to the rest.


Sure La Liga has better teams near the top, but are you saying playing for Barcelona in La Liga is much different from playing for Bayern in the BuLi? I disagree if you are.

Dortmund have been better than Madrid this season and Lewy scored a brace against them.

We can't even agree on the basic facts. No point debating this any further.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Joel said:


> HoL, you can't say these guys have been better than Higuain if you haven't watched much of Higuain though. That goes to Irish Jet with saying Higuain is better than the others too. Sure you can look at stats and make an estimate on who has been better, but as I was saying in the chatbox last Saturday, stats do not tell the whole story.


As a wise person once said, statistics are a lot like a bikini. Shows you a lot, but doesn't show you everything.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Goku said:


> Sure La Liga has better teams near the top, but are you saying playing for Barcelona in La Liga is much different from playing for Bayern in the BuLi? I disagree if you are.


Barca, Real, Atlético, Athletic, Sevilla, Villarreal, Celta, Deportivo and Valencia are better than every team in Bundesliga except Bayern, Bayer and Borussia.

As for the top strikers in the world right now, I'd say:

1º. Suárez and that's not even a debate.
2º. Lewandowski just because he's been more consistent than:
3º. Agüero, always injured, but if he could manage to stay on the pitch, I think he would be one of the 3-5 best players in the whole world.
4º. Benzema is having an average season for him, but he is still the best CF when it comes to open lanes for the teammates, what makes him the best fit along CR.
5º. Then Higuaín.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Fighter Daron said:


> Barca, Real, Atlético, Athletic, Sevilla, Villarreal, Celta, Deportivo and Valencia are better than every team in Bundesliga except Bayern, Bayer and Borussia.
> 
> As for the top strikers in the world right now, I'd say:
> 
> ...


Agüero imo is the best striker in the world when he is Fit. This coming from a Manchester United Fan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goku said:


> http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/karim-benzema/leistungsdaten/spieler/18922
> 
> show me where he 'struggled'. And he has scored 18 la liga goals this season. His highest ever total is 21, I believe. Comfortably his best season, this.
> 
> ...


You're so obsessed with goals and statistics. Benzema's best season was the year they won the CL, he was a huge part of Ronaldo's crazy statistical season. He's a selfless player who allows for Ronaldo's ego, not too many strikers can. Higuain couldn't.

Yes. It's very different. Barcelona didn't recently buy out their nearest rivals. There's actually legit competition, which is probably why they've dropped more than double the point Bayern have and just about beat their nearest rival at home at the weekend. Bayern have dropped 5 points all season and demolished their nearest rival 5-1, the same rival who they constantly buy players from, including the very same player you're arguing as a top 2/3 striker. Yes I'd say it's very fucking different. 

Zlatan has a crazy number of assists I believe, which I was including. 

So what about Toni? He's a fucking legend.

That doesn't mean he was the best striker. Tevez/Higuain were also playing at that level and despite being brilliant never managed to match their PL/La Liga heights in terms of stats. It's not an easy league to score in as basically every player who plays there states, it is probably why 22 was the highest in the division. Higuain has 23 _right now_. You only have to compare it to his own previous totals to see how incredible that actually is.

Dortmund being better than Madrid is your opinion, and they're not even Barcelona's closest rival. That would be Atletico. If Madrid aren't better than Dortmund, they're certainly better than Hertha Berlin.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with the 1. Suarez 2. Lewandowski 3. Aguero ranking, for me they are the S tier right now. Would probably put PEA next. Question is how high do you rate Suarez, he is at least the best 9 since prime David Villa, possibly going back further. I'd have him over players like Raul, Drogba, Eto'o, Ibra.

What about Carlos Bacca? Surely would be top 10. Apparently he's only had about 25 shots this season playing in that bum Milan side and he has still managed 12 goals. Haven't seen enough of him in Italy but he was outstanding for Sevilla.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> You're so obsessed with goals and statistics.


Is it better than being obsessed with your own opinion?



> Benzema's best season was the year they won the CL, he was a huge part of Ronaldo's crazy statistical season. He's a selfless player who allows for Ronaldo's ego, not too many strikers can. Higuain couldn't.


Yes, Benzema has always been a huge part of Ronaldo's goal tallies, but this season he's been the go-to guy for decisive goals, which is more important in my view.



> Yes. It's very different. Barcelona didn't recently buy out their nearest rivals. There's actually legit competition, which is probably why they've dropped more than double the point Bayern have and just about beat their nearest rival at home at the weekend. Bayern have dropped 5 points all season and demolished their nearest rival 5-1, the same rival who they constantly buy players from, including the very same player you're arguing as a top 2/3 striker. Yes I'd say it's very fucking different.


'Constantly' is a bit of a stretch but understandable as a hyperbole (which your posts are filled with and little else). It's happened twice and in Lewy's case, he declined moves to multiple other clubs to come to Bayern, so I'm not sure what you think Bayern should have done. Declined and say, 'we're happy with Mandzukic, thanks'?

Again, you're not actually proving anything, just saying random things and emphasizing your earlier point, which isn't very congenial communication, but if you just want to win the argument, fine. I'm not interested.



> Zlatan has a crazy number of assists I believe, which I was including.


He has 10. I know because I'm obsessed with statistics.



> So what about Toni? He's a fucking legend.


Imagine how you would've spun this if he'd achieved this feat in the BuLi last year.



> That doesn't mean he was the best striker. Tevez/Higuain were also playing at that level and despite being brilliant never managed to match their PL/La Liga heights in terms of stats. It's not an easy league to score in as basically every player who plays there states, it is probably why 22 was the highest in the division. Higuain has 23 _right now_. You only have to compare it to his own previous totals to see how incredible that actually is.


so comparing total goal tallies is good when rating higuain but not valid when rating benzema? You dismissed my entire point re- Benzema by saying I'm obsessed with stats. But w/e.



> Dortmund being better than Madrid is your opinion, and they're not even Barcelona's closest rival. That would be Atletico. If Madrid aren't better than Dortmund, they're certainly better than Hertha Berlin.


All of this is my opinion (except for the stats, which I base my opinion on, partially). Anyway, you brought up the Clasico and I was responding to that but it appears your thoughts have moved on.

I'm starting to suspect this is just a troll attempt.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The one thing I will add about Toni is that I don't think his age is as relevant as it might be to other players, as he's never had pace.





I think the whole discussion is a bit pointless, unless say you're a scout whose job it is to monitor all of these players on a game to game basis. Even then...

Also, the subjectivity of which league is harder to score in also puts a dent in any conclusions. It's not just a case of "this league has better teams", but also how certain teams set up. For example, there's a few poor teams at the bottom of La Liga, but some of them park the bus week in week out. Serie A has always been a notoriously tough league to score in, but that seems to have changed this season. Again, is it because teams aren't defending as well or in the same manner, or have a select few attacking players performed to a higher level?

Here's another example of this problem with pinning down the levels of difficulty in scoring: The prem has been classed as an easy league to score in the past few seasons due to its gung ho nature (true), but this season a lot of teams seem to be conceding less, while there has been a greater emphasis on defending compactly and counter attacking, particularly with the teams from 6th to 14th. Only Villa, Norwich, Newcastle, Bournemouth, Liverpool and Everton have been consistently open and leaky throughout the season. Chelsea and Sunderland started the season awfully in that sense but have since shut up shop (Sunderland still concede too many though, just less than before). However, does this mean it's harder to score in general compared to other leagues, or can it also be blamed on a lack of high quality forward players (Messi, Neymar, Suarez, Ronaldo, Lewa, even someone like Aguero being consistently fit and sharp) who have the skill to unlock deep/compacted yet limited defences? Are teams in general genuinely defending better, or are teams generally just taking less risks to score? Not sure it's either/or, but from any perspective it's hard to pin point precisely.

I love the fitba, but that's far more minutes than I can dedicate my time to to get a 'proper opinion' (as objective as I try to be, we all have bias and warped perspectives).

None the less... Luis Suarez, what a fuckern player.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> I agree with the 1. Suarez 2. Lewandowski 3. Aguero ranking, for me they are the S tier right now. Would probably put PEA next. Question is how high do you rate Suarez, he is at least the best 9 since prime David Villa, possibly going back further. I'd have him over players like Raul, Drogba, Eto'o, Ibra.


I haven't seen much Aubemayang this year, so maybe he has gotten there, but I need him to keep doing seasons like these to think he's better than Benz/Higuaín/Costa and the like.

About Suárez, yes, I'd say he's far better than Ibra and Drogba ever were, little ahead of Eto'o and right there with Raúl, if he carries on with this play for three or four more years, he should be classified as the best pure striker in the history of football, name him the Undertaker.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at age 24


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hazard is better. :mj


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there are no stats under stewart downing's invisibility cape


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

But.. but Hazard said he isnt a goal scoring machine


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Kiz said:


> at age 24


Neymar is a gun. Hopefully next season He is lining up with Rooney and Martial:wink2:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont see barca wanting either honestly


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiz said:


> at age 24


Does this counts Brasileirao? Cause 100 goals in Liga sounds like too much. If it counts Brasileirao :lol

Also, CR wasn't a prominent scorer until 2008, he was more like a winger before that.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Good match Leverkusen vs Bayern, leverkusen sealed bayern most of the time but Muller and lewa missed 2 sitters, Toprak MOTM


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Edinburgh derby today :dance 

Yeah yeah Scottish football I know :side:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If Celtic don't beat East Kilbride by more than 6-0 then Deila deserves to be sacked


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Just so it goes on the record, RVW did something today that made him look like a footballer:

https://streamable.com/nqwc

Good organisational skills from GNev clearly paying off there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's actually starting to become sad how far Ronaldo has regressed this season. Hyperbole gets thrown around a lot when elite talent under-perform to their shockingly high levels but I don't think it's any hyperbole to say he was utter garbage last night. Modric well and truly bailing them out. Crushing teams at home under Zidane but shocking away from home. 2/2 so far and would have been fortunate to get a draw last night let alone a win. Modric though, what a player. Far too beautiful for that team. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Derby have sacked Paul Clement.

Can't say I'm surprised. Had a £20M + net spend this season, but signed some really average players. Made lots of weird selection choices and tactical errors too.

Doubt the Derby board were willing to wait for him to turn around after what happened with tufty last season. They've clearly gambled on next season's HUGE prem prize money.

Should have brought in a good experienced manager for that level in the first place. Mark Warburton (at Rangers) for example.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh well, I guess he'll have to settle for being assistant at Bayern next season then. Oh the heartbreak. *


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Whilst Clement did waste money on the likes of Blackman and Butterfield and can't complain at his sacking, I do still think that Derby may as well have kept him on until the end of the season. They were still in 5th place with a lot of quality and I highly doubt shite squads like Birmingham and Ipswich would have posed much threat to them. Unless they have a good manager lined up, they could fall further as a new manager could upset the squad, especially if Clement was popular.

Although I agree with Andre that they should have probably got a Mick McCarthy type at the end of the season when McClaren left.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

They were completely right to sack him. 4 points from their last 7 games, which is dreadful at that level. They've been playing poorly for longer than that, but the results only started to reflect that recently.

£5M on Butterfield, £3M on a soon to be 33-year-old Shackell. £6M on Bradley fuckern Johnson, because he was conned by Alex Neil making him look a good player last season by putting him at LM, where his inability to pass or control a game was less exposed, where he concentrate on making runs into the box and had a fluke season scoring lots of goals when usually his shooting is powerful but woefully inaccurate. Clement then proceeded to play him in CM. Idiot.

However, they've put Darren Wassall in charge for the rest of the season... what is it with modern clubs sacking managers then replacing them with an assistant with little to no experience? Just go get a proper fucking manager .


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Clement was being branded as this ideal model for aspiring managers a few weeks ago.

I've been harping on about Ronaldo's decline since October. He masks it with the occasional great performance and pads his stats but he's a shadow of the player who was taking the league apart not long ago. He's still got ridiculous ability, but his obsession with goals really hurts his all round play. He's one of my favourite all time players but he's not even close right now to any of the Barca front three.

Would still be comfortably United's best player if we were to go for him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> *Clement was being branded as this ideal model for aspiring managers a few weeks ago.*
> 
> I've been harping on about Ronaldo's decline since October. He masks it with the occasional great performance and pads his stats but he's a shadow of the player who was taking the league apart not long ago. He's still got ridiculous ability, but his obsession with goals really hurts his all round play. He's one of my favourite all time players but he's not even close right now to any of the Barca front three.
> 
> Would still be comfortably United's best player if we were to go for him.


In what sense?

If you mean waiting for a plum job in great circumstances, then yeah. If you want to make it as a top manager, then what better possible job could you start off with than that?

If you mean performing like he has, then no. He had been making big mistakes most of the season. Just turns out that he's another Neil Adams.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, at least I can say I witnessed GNev win a league game with Valencia. Mental game with some terrible defending and shocking misses both ends.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Gonzalo who?

Back where we belong baby :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

lol at Lawls posting in the wrong thread originally.

Let's please not start another debate about strikers please :heskeymania


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Watch the second half of the Barca/Celta match.

Fucking outrageous football.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ye ill be very surprised if arsenal dont get dumpstered back to the fucking stone age in both games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Suarez is something else, becoming an time great in his own right. Might never see a front line as great as this again. It's stupidly good.

Inter are a complete shambles right now. Mancini is such a fraud.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

people upset over the messi/suarez pen are genuine cancer.

people loathe for excitement in football and then cry when something different happens. criticisng people who are doing tricks and showing off their skills. fuck off.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I think it's disgusting that they never let Henry and Pires do it properly first. Swagger-jackin' whisker biscuit bitches.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ditto Kiz's post.

Just people looking for reasons to be offended. If that penalty hadn't happened the same complaining would have been aimed at Neymar for his rainbow flick, remember how many people cried when he did that in the Copa final last year. Sad to see people finding a reason to moan instead of praising Barca for arguably the most breathtaking 30 minutes of football any of us have ever seen, this this and this all happened within the space of 2 minutes.

"WHAT WE HAVE SEEN HERE IS ABSOLUTELY SHAKESPEARIAN, BUT SHAKESPEARE GOT IT WRONG. IT WASN'T KING LEAR. IT WAS KING LEO ".

Hudson the real GOAT.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Is anyone really complaining about it? Haven't really dug into social medias aside from a few top comments of Neymar interviews posted onto reddit.

Since they were already 3-1 up, seems just playful shenanigans since Messi wanted to get Neymar in among the goals?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I've seen people on other forums call it arrogant, disrespectful, uncomfortable to watch, while also claiming that if Celta did it the ref would have disallowed it and that the rule should be changed to stop it ever happening again. Just hyperbolic nonsense all round. Miserable cunts.

Football is generally a rip off these days and rarely worth the money, but whatever it cost to have a good view of last nights action at the Nou Camp would have been priceless. Scintillating fitba from Barca against a good competitive team.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

If Mahrez did the penalty pass to set up Vardy, I highlight doubt anyone would complain.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't remember people crying when Rooney and Giggs did that fake corner routine against Chelsea.

Probably because it was inventive and clever, as was this penalty. For all we know that Cruyff pen was a tribute as he was recently diagnosed with cancer.

Celta for the record, before that last 30 minutes in last nights game, have done probably better than anyone against Barca overall this season.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> I don't remember people crying when Rooney and Giggs did that fake corner routine against Chelsea.


The problem is not Messi neither Suarez, as long as the ball is rolling, anything that is not against the rules should be considered a resource, the penalty was not disrespectful neither a geniality it was just an unusual goal and maybe a dedication to Cryuff.

On the other hand lets be serious, if this was CR7 many of the same people who praise Messi would bash Ronaldo, i can assure you that because in Mexico some years ago, an indentical indirect penalty goal was done and the media were very harsh with the critics, yet the very same media is glorifying Messi now.

I have no problem with Messi neither with Neymar when he was doing his tricks in an already won game, because its part of the game and anyone can do what they want as long as they dont break the rules, but the problem i have, is when people have double standards and would bash another guy for the very same reason.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think people were complaining more of the fact that they felt it was "humiliating" when the team they were playing were already being hammered and that Barcelona wouldn't have attempted it at 0-0. Personally I don't think it's any more disrespectful than a panenka penalty and don't see why you would complain about something like this. Football is about entertainment and if you weren't entertained, fair enough but I don't think it's then right to criticize is at disrespectful when if you saw your team do it, you probably wouldn't care. I condone this football and enjoy seeing Messi, Suarez and Neymar play.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kimino said:


> On the other hand lets be serious, if this was CR7 many of the same people who praise Messi would bash Ronaldo


Not even worth entertaining this thought because Ronaldo would never, ever do this. Messi plays for the team, Ronaldo doesn't.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seb said:


> Not even worth entertaining this thought because Ronaldo would never, ever do this. Messi plays for the team, Ronaldo doesn't.


Could you imagine if Man Utd tried this?

Rooney would have passed to Martial who would have passed to Carrick who would have passed to Blind and back to de Gea.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Not even worth entertaining this thought because Ronaldo would never, ever do this. Messi plays for the team, Ronaldo doesn't.


Thats your opinion, and thats why i said "if" it was Ronaldo, again i have no problems with the penalty, even Celta players and coach were not offended, then why would the rest of us would need to be?.

But its clear at least to me that you have an issue with Ronaldo as a person, and that will always be a different issue.

I know that Ronaldo is self centred, maybe egoistic and is not humble by any means, but why should i, or why should you care about that? Ronaldo was built as a player that works better when he is the center of the attack or the attack heavy relies on him, he is not Messi since he doesnt have the vision or the control of messi he is less suited to play like him. 

IMO Messi is better as Ronaldo as a player but that very same attitude of yours is what i dislike about the current view of football, even if Ronaldo isnt a role model of a person and player, Ronaldo is a professional that trains and take care of himself to perform at his best, he trains for himself, "whether his selfish style suits or doesnt suit his team" is not a matter of a personal issue but more of a tactic one, if a coach dont like the risks and cons that come inside the "package" called CR7 then thats a matter for the coach to resolve ( if they have a best way of attacking then use another option, but clearly CR7 has always been effective and his numbers prove it).

Its kinda lame that you are trying to impose your own view on another player just to give "Messi" a moral handicap when this should be a talk about players, tactics and resources.


Its like when Messi kicked the ball at the Real Madrid fans at the final of La copa del rey, the argument quickly shifted, from an attitude rarely seen from Messi and that should never happen again? To an argument of "Dont you remember what Pepe did". I disliked that biased way of thinking, and also i have always wondered, if Messi wasnt the winner that he is, would he handle himself the same way? We have seen the ugly side of Suarez, Messi and Neymar already, so lets not pretend that they are saints.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Could you imagine if Man Utd tried this?
> 
> Rooney would have passed to Martial who would have passed to Carrick who would have passed to Blind and back to de Gea.


Plagiarism + Spurs fan...

Do you like cookies by any chance? :hmm:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Plagiarism + Spurs fan...
> 
> Do you like cookies by any chance? :hmm:


I'm a Roma fan but my England based family are Tottenham supporters, they are the ones that go to the matches. 

It was a tweet that I saw, yes. Should I in future embed the tweet?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how you've managed to invent a Ronaldo vs Messi argument when you were actually agreeing with me about the penalty.

Messi doesn't try and steal open goals off his own players https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z1FLdIJhcI

Messi doesn't kick the ball in frustration when his own team scores https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emmEjN4zZNI

Messi wouldn't react like this if Neymar broke a 10 game scoring drought https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOHoCSy2GM

Messi wouldn't walk off on his own away from the team if Pique scored a last minute equaliser in the CL final https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to1MWchQCqM

These are just examples I remembered, could probably find more. None of them to do with Ronaldo's playstyle, which I never mentioned anyway.

So yes, i'm fairly confident in my assumption that Ronaldo would never tap a penalty like that to Benzema (I'm amazed you think otherwise). Has nothing to do with what I think of him as a person. In fact, whereas you said he would be lambasted by the press for it, I think most people would compliment him for a rare display of humility and affection (can't think of a better word) towards a striker who plays selflessly to enable him as a player.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

It's a bit of a strawman argument to suggest people don't have a problem with this because it's Messi (although there are people who have had a bug up their asses about the penalty which was why the discussion was started in the first place). If anyone complains about Ronaldo doing that, it's because they don't like Ronaldo, not because they don't like the penalty. Same applies to anyone complaining about Messi doing it (which Henry Hill almost certainly would if he were still alive, R.I.P.)

Also I did not know Cruyff did the same thing for Ajax until it was mentioned here and I saw the play on YouTube. That's either an awesome tribute or an amazing coincidence.

It's funny that the play was actually intended for Neymar but Suarez was closer so he finished it. More than made up for it with that perfect volley to Neymar to set up the sixth goal.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Joel said:


> Plagiarism + Spurs fan...
> 
> Do you like cookies by any chance? :hmm:


Fuckin Tottenham, Joey. :Out

Seb is almost certainly right about what the reaction towards Ronaldo taking a penalty like that would be. Ronaldo will pass up that kind of opportunity to score like Andy Goram will pass up a fish supper. The media would be in a state of shock if Ronaldo passed a penalty. If they win a penalty next week and Benzema steps up.......

What was the reaction to Henry and Pires making a pure arse of it in 2006/2007? Didn't Danny Mills' baldy head explode like a water balloon? Was it general amusement considering how bad it was botched? Probably that. I remember watching it on MOTD and laughing like a goober. It was reaching the point where you could only laugh or cry. Those were dark days, brothers. 

Danny Mills is still a giant shitbox, btw.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I never told you that CR7 was a saint, he is an egoist he wants the glory for himself but thats a personal issue, there is no difference if this indirect penalty was done by Messi or CR7 but your personal opinion against CR7 make you biased. 

And i think i was on topic, because its quite talked on the media, of "what if Ronaldo and Benzema were the ones who did this", and i know that there are double standards, and people who cannot separate the player from the person in an argument.

Like, what if CR7 wanted to test the media the next fixture and did the same penalty? Would the intention of the penalty change the fact that it was just another form of scoring? No even if his reason to score was just to prove that the indirect penalty is easy to accomplish it still wouldnt be disrespectful, but what i dont like are the ones( if you are one of them or not i dont care) who would think otherwise just because its ronaldo or another player.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Didnt see much criticism of the penalty personally, but that shit doesn't surprise me at all, miserable low self esteem twats.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

looks like seb has things under control here, off to listen to TLOP again then


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Seb said:


> Not even worth entertaining this thought because Ronaldo would never, ever do this. Messi plays for the team, Ronaldo doesn't.


CR also scores his penalties.

I don't get why people are so surprised, Barcelona doesn't have a good penalty taker (Messi and Neymar have missed a lot during the last two years), so like the smart guys they are, they came up with something creative that increased their chances of scoring.

By the way, they didn't risk anything because the match was already theirs and I don't think that's a tribute to Cruyff because he was diagnosed four months ago and they have been given a bunch of penalty kicks since then.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

as great of a player as Ronaldo is, Seb is right, he's not a team player like Messi is, he's far more selfish and there's been various occasions (many pointed out by Seb tbh) when he's had a sook when team mates have scored or over shadowed his accomplishments, or when he hasn't managed a goal


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo's best attribute is his finishing. Makes sense for him to finish moves instead of assisting them. Nonetheless, he makes loads of assists too. Do you really want to compare the personalities of Madrid players and Barca players? Lel kettle pot stuff.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> as great of a player as Ronaldo is, Seb is right, he's not a team player like Messi is, he's far more selfish and there's been various occasions (many pointed out by Seb tbh) when he's had a sook when team mates have scored or over shadowed his accomplishments, or when he hasn't managed a goal


That's obvius, it's 2016 guys, I don't know why you keep saying CR is full of himself, it's not smart anymore, everyone knows it.

He's a great player though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fighter Daron said:


> CR also scores his penalties.


Not really relevant, but yes, he's better than Messi and Neymar at penalties.

He's missed several massive ones in his career though - Bayern shootout, Chelsea shootout, oh and who can forget against Spain at Euro 2012 when he demanded the last penalty to try and get the personal glory of the winning spot kick, and then didn't even get to take it enaldo



kimino said:


> I never told you that CR7 was a saint, he is an egoist he wants the glory for himself but thats a personal issue, *there is no difference if this indirect penalty was done by Messi or CR7* but your personal opinion against CR7 make you biased.


I never said otherwise, you're just making things up now.

Me saying Ronaldo would never lay off a penalty to Benzema isn't bias, it's common sense.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

How is Ronaldo not a team player? 

Does Ronaldo benefit the team? Yes, so he's a team player....

Selfish or not, everyone involved with Madrid will have been glad he was playing against Bilbao.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> How is Ronaldo not a team player?
> 
> Does Ronaldo benefit the team? Yes, so he's a team player....


You being serious?

Because he cares more about himself than the team. Probably more than any player any of us have seen. See the plethora of examples provided in the last two pages.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> You being serious?
> 
> Because he cares more about himself than the team. Probably more than any player any of us have seen. See the plethora of examples provided in the last two pages.


Ronaldo benefits Madrid as a team and would any other side on the planet, so he's a team player. It's not a hard concept.

Why does it matter if he cares about himself a lot? I'm sure those associated with Madrid are willing to overlook him trying to nick a goal off Gonzalo Higuain four years ago, due to him getting at least 50 goals and 15 assists per season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> *Ronaldo benefits Madrid and would nearly any other team on the planet, so he's a team player. It's not a hard concept.*
> 
> Why does it matter if he cares about himself a lot? I'm sure those associated with Madrid are willing to overlook him trying to nick a goal off Gonzalo Higuain four years ago, due to him getting at least 50 goals and 15 assists per season.


Have you just not read the last three pages or do you not understand the argument being made? Ronaldo being a great footballer does not automatically make him a team player, that's a laughable argument.

The discussion revolved around whether or not Ronaldo would ever lay off a penalty to Benzema. Anyone with a brain would say no, but just to help i've provided numerous of examples of Ronaldo proving he cares more about himself than the team. Here's another great example I didn't link where his ego hurt the team http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Euro-2012-Cristiano-Ronaldo-accused-Nani.html. Even in his press conference yesterday he came across as a self-centred twat.

Also, I think a lot of Madrid fans aren't willing to put up with him when his performances drop, there are plenty of them that want him gone at the end of the season, including people on here.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Have you just not read the last three pages or do you not understand the argument being made? Ronaldo being a great footballer does not automatically make him a team player, that's a laughable argument.


Someone who works well in a team is a team player.



> The discussion revolved around whether or not Ronaldo would ever lay off a penalty to Benzema. Anyone with a brain would say no, but just to help i've provided numerous of examples of Ronaldo proving he cares more about himself than the team. Here's another great example I didn't link where his ego hurt the team http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Euro-2012-Cristiano-Ronaldo-accused-Nani.html. Even in his press conference yesterday he came across as a self-centred twat.


I wasn't talking to you, I was directing my post towards Renegade who was criticising Ronaldo for being selfish and not a team player. I wasn't commenting on whether or not Ronaldo would lay a penalty off for a teammate. 

I also said that his perceived selfishness is counter-balanced by what else he brings to the table.



> Also, I think a lot of Madrid fans aren't willing to put up with him when his performances drop, there are plenty of them that want him gone at the end of the season, including people on here.


Madrid fans are incredibly flippant and have voiced disdain for several players, so that's not too accurate of a barometer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> Someone who works well in a team is a team player.


Don't think we have the same definition of a what a team player is. For me a team player is someone who puts the team before themselves and their own personal glory.



> I wasn't talking to you, I was directing my post towards Renegade who was criticising Ronaldo for being selfish and not a team player. I wasn't commenting on whether or not Ronaldo would lay a penalty off for a teammate.


He was echoing my argument. The context of him laying off a penalty was what lead to the discussion of Ronaldo caring about himself more than the team.



> I also said that his perceived selfishness is counter-balanced by what else he brings to the table.


Agreed. He would certainly be in the top 2 or 3 players i've seen in my lifetime.



> Madrid fans are incredibly flippant and have voiced disdain for players, so that's not too accurate of a barometer.


Whilst this is true, the same may also apply to Perez, especially if Madrid have back to back trophyless seasons.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Madrid fans are incredibly flippant and have voiced disdain for several players, so that's not too accurate of a barometer.


:applause


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.clarin.com/deportes/messi/escena-historico-planearon-Messi-Neymar_0_1523847751.html

Apparently Messi intention all along was to score himself the penalty, imitating 100% the Cryuff penalty, Suarez with the striker sense stealing the other 2 goal, well thats Neymar and Messi fault for not inviting or at least telling Suarez anything


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought he was trying to feed Neymar with a goal and he missed the pass.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Fighter Daron said:


> I thought he was trying to feed Neymar with a goal and he missed the pass.


The intention was pass to Neymar then back to Messi. Messi was the one who would score


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Slow day, eh?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

My G-Nev post was in the wrong thread ffs.

Awesome to see the reception Mourinho got from Inter fans. Basically recieved like a God. So much for terrorising all the clubs he goes to. It's still hilarious to me how some people blame him for Rafa's failings.

Great results for Valencia and Villareal. The latter have basically secured 4th place. Great club and should be an awesome game on Thursday, although think Napoli will rest players again. 

Speaking of which, what a ridiculous decision to have them playing a huge game on a fucking Monday in the same week. Good for England's co-efficient I guess. Would be a huge win tonight for Napoli to put them back on top although last minute winner for Juve may have seriously hurt them. Probably more invested in this game than I am with the United match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Awesome to see the reception Mourinho got from Inter fans. Basically recieved like a God. So much for terrorising all the clubs he goes to. It's still hilarious to me how some people blame him for Rafa's failings.


He is not to blame for it at all. But to put an American sports term on it, Mourinho at Inter was in "win now" mode. He didn't really look to the future. In the second year he bought a lot of players who were in their peak, but were also close to exiting it, to give him the best chance of winning the Champions League that year, which is what Moratti was desperate for and he delivered. After that year, Mourinho left and a manager who was past it waddled in with shit ideas no doubt. You add this, to some of the players entering their natural decline and probaby some who didn't get what Rafa wanted and you get what we saw.

At Chelsea now, he bought into what the club wanted. He was fine with the sell to buy tactic, to allow us to be fine with FFP. You have to say though, that he didn't do well trying to integrate the youngsters from our academy. Nor was he great with rotating squad players. It all comes down to trust with him, but some games he could have got away with resting some of the first teamers. 

But like Ancelotti in 2010, he was not backed the summer after winning the title and that is what has hurt us a lot. Chelsea needed to bring in 3 world class players in the summer to make the current squad no there is no resting on last season's success, which would have then pushed us further in front in England and also help us get back into the European reckoning. Does it mean that we should have been 1 point above relegation in December? Hell no. Does Mourinho have to take a lot of the blame for the state we were in? Hell yes. But he and the fans were let down badly by the board in the summer.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> He is not to blame for it at all. But to put an American sports term on it, Mourinho at Inter was in "win now" mode. He didn't really look to the future. In the second year he bought a lot of players who were in their peak, but were also close to exiting it, to give him the best chance of winning the Champions League that year, which is what Moratti was desperate for and he delivered. After that year, Mourinho left and a manager who was past it waddled in with shit ideas no doubt. You add this, to some of the players entering their natural decline and probaby some who didn't get what Rafa wanted and you get what we saw.
> 
> At Chelsea now, he bought into what the club wanted. He was fine with the sell to buy tactic, to allow us to be fine with FFP. You have to say though, that he didn't do well trying to integrate the youngsters from our academy. Nor was he great with rotating squad players. It all comes down to trust with him, but some games he could have got away with resting some of the first teamers.
> 
> But like Ancelotti in 2010, he was not backed the summer after winning the title and that is what has hurt us a lot. Chelsea needed to bring in 3 world class players in the summer to make the current squad no there is no resting on last season's success, which would have then pushed us further in front in England and also help us get back into the European reckoning. Does it mean that we should have been 1 point above relegation in December? Hell no. Does Mourinho have to take a lot of the blame for the state we were in? Hell yes. But he and the fans were let down badly by the board in the summer.


I know they were in “win now” mode. That’s why they hired him, but they were in that mode because they already knew they had an ageing high earning squad with a limited shelf life even before Mourinho.

He didn’t increase the wage bill while he was there – Figo, Vieira, Crespo, Adriano, Cruz (the GOAT) and Zlatan were among the highest earners in the club and he cut them lose. 

His window in 2009/10 was absolutely incredible. Milito for €13.5m + a player, Lucio for €7m, Sneijder for €18m, getting Eto and €49m for Ibra, Motta for €3m + Bonnuci and coming away with a profit overall. You could argue they should have kept Bonnuci but he didn’t really peak until well after that. They should have had serious resale value in Sneijder but they fucked up his transfer. Overall it’s about as good a window as you’ll ever see. They were so reliant on Zlatan when he arrived, and especially in his first season that it was pretty amazing how he managed to replace him, tear up the squad and turn it into a CL winning side, while turning a profit. I’m pretty sure most owners would sign up for that regardless of the age of the squad. 

Mourinho definitely could have got another year out of that group at least, they were incredibly talented. I’m not sure he would have done much beyond that but you never know. They were managed about as badly as it gets from the top down after that. Just one dreadful decision after another right up to today. They seem to be the only ones still worried about FFP too. I think people who blame him for that situation are insane = – As you can see from the fans/board, he gave them exactly what they want and something they probably wouldn’t have got for a long time under anyone else. 

His rotation was pretty brutal at Chelsea and he normally likes a pretty solid 14/15 or so players that he relies on. I don’t think any Chelsea manager has had a great record integrating youth into the team and I’m not sure if that was high on the agenda on anyone in the club (may be wrong on that). Tough to know whether guys like Salah or Cuadrado would have adapted given the chance. I think he could have done more with those guys along with Lukaku and De Bruyne. The deals he got for Mata and Luiz though were just incredible. He may have done more with those players if he wasn’t under some pressure to sell. He certainly won’t have that at United. 

What happened at Chelsea was so strange that I believe there has to be more to it. When guy like Hazard who was unanimously considered the best player in the league entering the season just randomly goes to complete shit there’s not a lot you can do. I doubt Ferguson would have won too much in 2008 if Ronaldo didn’t perform. His decline has been inexplicable and it’s still going seemingly. A few players seemed to have it in for him, for whatever reason, Costa namely.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Basically *recieved* like a God.


I before E, except after C


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> I know they were in “win now” mode. That’s why they hired him, but they were in that mode because they already knew they had an ageing high earning squad with a limited shelf life even before Mourinho.
> 
> He didn’t increase the wage bill while he was there – Figo, Vieira, Crespo, Adriano, Cruz (the GOAT) and Zlatan were among the highest earners in the club and he cut them lose.
> 
> ...


Costa had it better in Madrid than he does in Chelsea.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Alex McLeish has become the manager of some Egyptian club. The manager they just sacked is former Spurs striker Mido. :mj4


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

It does appear that Atletico have Real Madrid's number. Saul the boss.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://en.as.com/en/2016/02/25/football/1456436853_273509.html

"“None of the Atlético players would cut it at Real Madrid”" ique2


https://streamable.com/aprz

Watch Kroos' gentle jog on this goal ique2

Zidane flopping again, 3 bad away performances inc. two draws, and now loses his first real test ique2

Potentially 12 points behind Barca now if they win tomorrow, 13 if you count the effective extra point from the head to head record. 10 years to the day since Perez last resigned, fans were chanting for it on more than one occassion today. ique2


Edit: ique2


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

penaldo wants everyone else to get on his level. if that happened, they would lose by more


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ronaldo bringing the shovel out for his teammates :banderas


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Kiz said:


> penaldo wants everyone else to get on his level. if that happened, they would lose by more


"team player" :heston

http://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2016/2/27/11126454/cristiano-ronaldo-quotes-real-madrid-atletico


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Zero goals against top 5 teams but loads against Espanyol, maybe that's what TEAM PLAYER RONALDO wants from his teammates ique2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It seems James dream run on madrid lasted 1 year, poor poor form. Ramos needs to kick Ronaldo ass wonder what would happen if Ronaldo did this if he were a Barca player with Puyol, and Madrid should sell him as he is evidently pass his peak and it hurts more madrid.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ronaldo is such a massive cunt. He should sign with LA Galaxy if his tram mates are letting him down so much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

malmaldo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Another player who's just desperate to play with real stars like Lingard and Rooney, trying to force a move IMO.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

kimino said:


> It seems James dream run on madrid lasted 1 year, poor poor form.


They only signed James because of how GOAT he was at the World Cup, even though they didn't really need him. Total waste of money.

Btw Ronaldo what a prick :lel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Most shocking thing of today was the appearance of @Notorious in here :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so are people still going to argue that penaldo is a "team player"


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nasri&Navas package deal for James please....


Fuck you, why not? we're linked with every other person, MCFC formation next year will be a 4-14-3 already..  


Ronaldo whinging? who'd thunk it.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Seb said:


> 10 years to the day since Perez last resigned, fans were chanting for it on more than one occassion today.


And what do you think our brilliant president does to outshine those chants? He tells his lackeys to put the megaphone so incredible loud with our hymn so no one can’t hear them or send security to kick them out of the stadium just like a typical dictator. That’s why you barely see or hear things against him like that in recent years from true Madrid fans, that and because the rest of our “fans” don’t really care to lose trophies or big games anymore. 

This club is rotten, and Ronaldo is the perfect example of a distorted vision of what truly matters in a club. 

Funny how he shit on them (that coming from a guy who disappears in all the big games :lol) yet they have helped him to score and fill his statistics, ego and selfishness for years. Perez, Ronaldo along with at least 7 players need to be sacked at the end of this season for a true change. Sadly, I don’t think that is going to happen anytime soon. It is more credible/realistically to see Barca surpassing us in CL titles in a couple of years. You guys are going to shit on us at Camp Nou and that terrifies me.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

KENNY said:


> so are people still going to argue that penaldo is a "team player"


That discussion ended a week and a half ago. Keep up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Demon Hunter said:


> And what do you think our brilliant president does to outshine those chants? He tells his lackeys to put the megaphone so incredible loud with our hymn so no one can’t hear them or send security to kick them out of the stadium just like a typical dictator. That’s why you barely see or hear things against him like that in recent years from true Madrid fans, that and because the rest of our “fans” don’t really care to lose trophies or big games anymore.
> 
> This club is rotten, and Ronaldo is the perfect example of a distorted vision of what truly matters in a club.
> 
> Funny how he shit on them (that coming from a guy who disappears in all the big games :lol) yet they have helped him to score and fill his statistics, ego and selfishness for years. Perez, Ronaldo along with at least 7 players need to be sacked at the end of this season for a true change. Sadly, I don’t think that is going to happen anytime soon. It is more credible/realistically to see Barca surpassing us in CL titles in a couple of years. You guys are going to shit on us at Camp Nou and that terrifies me.


This post pretty much mirrors my thoughts, and those of some other Madrid fans I know. I saw the stuff about Perez and how fans were chucked out for chanting against him. Crazy. Surely there will be a drive to get rid of him if Madrid have back to back trophy-less seasons and Barca clean up again.

How would you like the first team/squad/management to ideally look next season? Keep Zidane? Realistic buys and Sales if Madrid aren't banned from transfer activity?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

barca-sevilla great game, could have been a draw, sevilla is very strong which is why its so surprising that they haven't managed to win away from home in the league as of yet.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Seb said:


> This post pretty much mirrors my thoughts, and those of some other Madrid fans I know. I saw the stuff about Perez and how fans were chucked out for chanting against him. Crazy. Surely there will be a drive to get rid of him if Madrid have back to back trophy-less seasons and Barca clean up again.
> 
> How would you like the first team/squad/management to ideally look next season? Keep Zidane? Realistic buys and Sales if Madrid aren't banned from transfer activity?


I highly doubt it. Within a system which denies the existence of more possibilities or candidates to take the spot as president, it’s impossible to foresee a bright future. You can also take into account how our fans have been brainwashed (they only care to see the new football sensation of summer here or assume Madrid will disappear without Perez) which means another season without trophies wouldn’t change much. There’s also no opposition out there to take care of our club. Zidane will stay due to him being a fan favorite with an apparently granted power to decide what's the best for the team. 

Players that need to be sacked (sales) for different reasons; Bad performance throughout the last seasons, too much power in the locker room to do whatever they want like changing coaches every season, being the extension of Perez in the pitch: Ronaldo, Ramos, Pepe, Arbeloa, Danilo, Benzema, James and Bale. 

I think we need a director of football to work along with Zidane to restructure our squad and decide what needs to be done and how they want to play, and find a distinctive style and the players to fit that style as well. We need a LB to compete/replace Marcelo. At least one experienced CB to play along with Varane. Zidane doesn’t like Casemiro so I guess he’ll be out at the end of this season. So we need a DM and obviously a top striker. We have good prospects in our youth teams that can fill certain positions such as Llorente, Mayoral, Febas, Asensio, etc. 

Now realistically buys and sales due to how this club operates. 

Sales: Casemiro, Jese, Lucas Vasquez, Navas, Kroos, Isco, and probably someone else. I can see all of them with good possibilities to leave our squad. 

Buys: De Gea, Hazard, Pogba, Lewandowski and maybe a LW/RW. At least one or two of them will be here sooner or later.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Madrid failure are my happiness. Cunt club.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking inter

Juvewinslol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Meanwhile in Germany - a wild title race appaeared.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah as much as I would love for Dortmund to win, it's still very much Bayern's to lose and I still think they'll do it but atleast it has made things more interesting now


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

If Pep continues to let Müller on the bench, it will be a possibility. All bad games by Bayern were, when Müller was on the bench as far as I know.

And Dortmund can eat shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ It's just rotation.

Dortmund/Bayern at the Westfalenstadion this weekend. Containing the Dortmund attack without Boateng or Martinez is not going to be easy (but at least Benatia is finally fit if a bit off the pace). I suspect we shall win. Time for Lewandowski to get back on track. Hasn't scored in a couple of games.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Still, Mr. Müller can play all the games, he's young, fresh and hungry like always and can pull through. But let's wait and hope for the best. I'll always be against Dortmund.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> Time for Lewandowski to get back on track. Hasn't scored in a couple of games.


Sell him to Madrid and buy Higuain (imo)

enguin


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

with Toronto FC shoring up their defense and goaltending, I am VERY excited about this upcoming season.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Seb said:


> Sell him to Madrid and buy Higuain (imo)
> 
> enguin


IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWS.

Higuain = Neapel


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Liga Mx teamss 4-0 MLS teams. I didnt expect RSL to be the one who had more chances even if Tigres was more focused on the derby against Monterrey


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MLS has a ways to go to be the best league in North America, much less the world.

Course we all know Toronto FC is going to win the league this year, win the Champions League next year, and then win the FIFA World Cup after that 

Damn excited for this Toronto FC season which kicks off in less than 2 hours!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's having an awful season by his standards but that was some all time great shit from Ronaldo yesterday.

Our fans chanting his name for the first 5 mins today was pretty awesome too. Legend.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Giovinco!!!!

Great run by Endoh to win the penalty. Liking what I am seeing from him in his first game as a professional.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Timbers fans

Sawing up trees instead of watching the game :haha


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

Cliffy said:


> Timbers fans
> 
> Sawing up trees instead of watching the game :haha



but thats all we know how to do


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Friday: Forza Roma!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> A man was killed after arguing with a friend over whether Lionel Messi or Cristiano Ronaldo was the best footballer in the world.
> 
> Nigerian national Michael Chukwuma, 21, stabbed 34-year-old compatriot Obina Durumchukwu in a Mumbai suburb, Indian police said.
> 
> ...


RIP in Peace Seb.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I swear some of these fanboys just support Messi or Ronaldo rather than their clubs.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone who's looking to watch a game on Sunday would be no better looking than the league cup final between us and ross county.

County have never won a major cup before and we're in the championship but have knocked out teams such as Aberdeen, Dundee Utd and St.Johnstone to reach the final.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

https://streamable.com/tt39

Goal of the year candidate? Great attack, amazing set up, beautiful goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who is that awesome right winger? Chelsea should consider buying him.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wtf have I witnessed on twitter. I wish I never found him; he's called Shanta ronaldo and he basically copies CR7. Why am I so annoyed by him when it shouldn't bother me.

Dybala is better than Neymar...there I said it


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Dybala is better than Neymar...there I said it


why have you said this?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL.

Dybala is fucking amazing and will be one of the best players in the world, but let's not get carried away. Strange comparison anyways. Neymar has done it at every level and won all there is to win at club level.

I'd say he's more a valuable player for Juve then Pogba though.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Because it's true. I still don't rate Neymar that high, sure he's got a few party tricks but he spends 90% of the time wasting attacking opportunities, falling over, missing shots or doing a pointless step over. He's better when running directly but doesn't do that much. I'd rather Messi-Suarez-Dybala than Neymar


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Even Messi-Suarez-Hazard

HSM

Home Shopping Metwork :banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Neymar was the best player in the world this season until Messi came back from injury.

His big game record is incredible, regularly scores against the Madrid teams, also goals in all of the final 5 games of the Champions League win Last season, as well as being joint top scorer. Part of the greatest attacking trio in history. Already a treble winner. Already 46 goals at age 23/24 in the worst Brazil team for 80 years as well as starring Confeds cup and World Cup performances.

But yeah let's swap him out for Dybala :kobe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did gary madine tell you that?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

PSG 9-0 Troyes 4 goals from the useless old man Ibrahimovic


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fuck. I bet on PSG +10.

C'mon you Reds!

Make it a Big Apple sweep to start the season!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

https://streamable.com/mwtc

WOW. That's a really beautiful goal.


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

Does Fox Sports show the German Bundesliga this year? And if so, how many games per weekend?


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

alexcoati said:


> Does Fox Sports show the German Bundesliga this year? And if so, how many games per weekend?


I get Bundesliga games on FS1 channel every Saturday.


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

Telos said:


> I get Bundesliga games on FS1 channel every Saturday.


YES! Awesome! Thank you


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

After watching Hull v Middlesbrough, I'd be shocked if any of the promoted sides managed to last more than a couple of seasons without getting torn apart and relegated.

Burnley are more or less the same shit squad that got exposed and relegated last season. In fact the few replacements that they've made have probably been downgrades with the exception of Barton. His discipline is a concern, however it has been good to be fair to him, but opponents may aggravate him in the PL where they know refs will be keeping a closer eye on him to see if he's infringing. Their record against the bigger teams is also pretty weak too.

Brighton have a manager who has done a pretty outstanding job this season in Hughton. They seem like an organised outfit from what I've seen of them, but they lack goals and are hugely reliant on Kayal and Stephens and don't have a decent goalscorer. Hughton's record in the Prem isn't too great either.

Middlesbrough have the best squad in the league but are reliant on grinding out results and as a result need a good striker to get those 1-0's. Rhodes looks to have been exposed at a side that don't play to his strengths. It's not even like he isn't putting a shift in either. That said, he is new and confidence can be rebuilt. They likely won't keep Karanka, I'm a little surprised he's still there given the complete bottle job of the league 'Boro have done in the last couple of months.

Steve Bruce has shown himself to be an utter fraud as a manager. A net spend of £33m in three seasons and 4th place in the Championship isn't good enough. He's just not PL quality. Because he had the easiest FA Cup run in history, his tenure will be looked at as a success. £10m striker Abel Hernandez (who's only career accomplishment at the age of 25 was scoring 14 goals in Serie B has gone back to being shit) and Hull are in more or less the same position they were in during 14/15.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Given how the promoted sides have done recently I'd not be throwing out paragraphs like that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Think Hull would be fine if they came up. Bruce is a solid manager.

They'll all have money to invest and the PL is hardly the dreaded leap it used to be. 2 of the promoted clubs are flying right now and even Norwich are far from done. Can't see any of hem being overwhelmed with it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If Rugrat is from the UK the time of a couple of his posts last night might suggest alcohol was involved prior to his naff comments. You're a good lad named after a GOAT cartoon, don't let this addiction overcome you.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Is it GNev's, Fizzer's or Pako's fault this week? I can't keep up with this saga anymore.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo :lmao

Edit: The absolute worst offside decision just cost Sevilla an equaliser.

Edit2: Then Madrid go up the other end and score 5 minutes later. What bull.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

by the way, villareal are crazy strong this season, bakambu is the boss.


----------



## insane_moose (Mar 23, 2016)

2 weeks with only international football


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

insane_moose said:


> 2 weeks with only international football


what really? ugh


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

club fitba back by the time I get to the canaries. Will be watching las palmas vs. GNEV at the estadia gran canaria and hopefully the clasico with some of the locals.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cruyff has died :mj2

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RIP Cruyff :mj2

A player before my time but it's always sad to lose a legend.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

playing football is simple but playing simple football is the hardest thing to do. RIP.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

RIP Cruyff, one of the greatest is gone. Without him, tiki taka probably would've never existed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:mj2

One of the greatest players of all time and one of the greatest managers of all time. Disgusting the way he was treated by the current board. Definitely the most important figure in Barcelona history and one of the most in football history.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Think there is a standout and surefire case for Cruyff being the most influential person ever in football.

Very few people have a world class playing career. Fewer have a world class coaching career. And no one but him has influenced club and country. Two clubs and two countries. While people could claim he hasn't directly influenced this century, I'd argue that his philosophies being kept alive in Holland and Spain through the late 90s and early 00s helped push those two countries to achieving fantastic success between 08 and 14.

RIP. And hopefully his influence will be eternal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Quality without results is pointless. Results without quality is boring." - Johan Cruyff.

RIP!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Sad day for football. RIP Johan Cruyff.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

It's so weird when away sides in the MLS score and it's just dead silence besides some random Americans raging that their franchise is worse than the team I played for when I was 9 on full sized pitches and goals.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

'Mini' Clasico

https://twitter.com/FantasiaFutbol/status/714323618088493056

dem kids


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Louaja89 said:


> RIP Cruyff, one of the greatest is gone. Without him, tiki taka probably would've never existed.


Tiki taka ironically died at the hands of the Dutch


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:gnev back to sky pls :mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Looking at Valencia's upcoming games, it was always going to be risky to stick with him. Could see them dropping shitloads of points.

Poor Gary, but at least I am infinitely grateful for the fact that his tenure has probably been useful for the one thing, convincing Ed to opt against appointing Giggs as the next United manager.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What a colossal failure. GNev proving he's just an English John Carver.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Carragher is going to eat Gary alive :mj2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't say it's a shock. 14 points from 16 la liga games is a pathetic return for a club like Valencia. I only think GNev lasted so long because of his friendship with Lim, plus cup wins against utter dross, which massively papered over the cracks. Once they faced good teams they were instantly eliminated out of all of the cups, so there was absolutely nothing left to salvage.

I watched a fair few Valencia games once GNev took over. The consistent theme was a lack of defensive cohesion and a midfield that let opposition players drift through with ease (also that I rate Paco Alcacer, good player). The language barriers must have made it difficult to convey certain messages in terms of organisation, but then why take the job if you're not able to speak the native language to a competent extent? He only had himself to blame.

The only good things to come out of this are the concept that Neville might have a better understanding and sympathy for managers when he goes back to being a pundit. The experience should add more balance to his work and only improve his analysis via first hand perspective and insight. There's also the sense of schadenfreude for those who he laid into in the past :evil


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just a shit Phil Neville.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The wider issue here is English coaching. We haven't had an English coach win the CL/EC since Liverpool in 1984 and most shockingly no English coach has EVER won the Premier League. We haven't even had any place in the top 2 since Keegan 20 years ago. Our record abroad is basically A) non-existant - which is why GNEV's appoint was shocking, and B) abysmal - which is why we all knew he would fail.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

it's not helped by pundits saying fouls are 'soft' when someone is taken out, or when there's such things as tactical fouls. people are being brought up on the same garbage they were 30 years ago. listen to conversations in pubs, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Even Keegan's 'success' was largely down to having an open cheque book in a league that was far from elite at the time. His England tenure exposed him as being tactically naive, as did key moments during the 95/96 title race. He was a bottler who couldn't handle pressure too, as we know due to :loveit and the walk out after he DISGRACED the nation by surrendering the final England game at the old Wembley vs the Germans. Gareth Southgate in midfield, ffs.

I'm not really sure what the complete explanation is for the lack of great English managers. It can't just be down to a void of English players being exposed to playing abroad in a variety of top leagues with different styles (as some claim), because if that was the case then why did managers with uninspiring playing careers such as Wenger and Mourinho find managerial success? There are a few top managers who only played the game in one country as well. 

Maybe it could be argued that the premier league is a fair bit behind tactically, so with that being the breeding ground and main opportunity for most English coaches, there could be reason to think that English coaches aren't forced to have to learn how to coach (rather than just theorise or write down) complex systems and proactive or even reactive (subs) tactical set ups. It's not as if the few English managers who do work in the prem are exposed to the learning curve of the champions league. It's rare that top English clubs take a chance on English managers who have found success lower down the table, unlike in other countries. Only a few manage to get a taste of the Europa League, which obviously isn't an elite level, barring the odd clashes by juggernaut clubs that have previously underperformed to reach that stage. I'm thinking that's part of it, but not the only reason as it's overly simplified.

I'm hesitant to completely write off GNev, as it was his first job and he's not the first to fail massively at the first or second hurdle (others have done so and gone on to have good careers). The language barrier was a blatant issue, although that was his own fault. I hope he takes a job in England so we can see exactly what he's about, whether it be good, mediocre or terrible.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Andre said:


> I'm not really sure what the complete explanation is for the lack of great English managers.


Arrogance and ignorance in equal measure and the security of a xenophobic, clueless media.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That definitely has to be part of it ^^^

Our media are embarrassing at times. Ex-player pundits largely come across as hugely biased muppets who are severely unaware of what happens outside the premier league. Steve Macca thinks Mark Hughes should be the next Chelsea boss over Simeone. Wilkins thinks Dortmund would struggle to win the premier league this season because it's too fast and physical on a weekly basis. There's loads of shite opinions like that floating about from that ilk.

Staying on the subject, who are the most successful English managers in terms of managing abroad? Venables and Robson? McClaren must be up there too, which is fairly embarrassing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> Our media are embarrassing at times. Ex-player pundits largely come across as hugely biased muppets who are severely unaware of what happens outside the premier league. Steve Macca thinks Mark Hughes should be the next Chelsea boss over Simeone. Wilkins thinks Dortmund would struggle to win the premier league this season because it's too fast and physical on a weekly basis. There's loads of shite opinions like that floating about from that ilk.


Quotes like these, along with :redknapp stories, are why Fletch & Sav is a must watch every week. Could Dortmund really handle the INTENSITY of OUR league? :wilkins

Listening to Jamie Redknapp talk about Messi is always cringeworthy also. Ironically, this brings us back to :gnev, who was a refreshing change as an ex-player pundit. 

We also saw :theroon's PUNDITRY DEBUT last night, with his charisma he could be one to look out for in the future. Can't be any worse than Stevie G or Danny Murphy.

As for our managers abroad, I reckon :jet could do a good job at a club like Inter, just needs to be given a chance. 

Edit: Oh, and as for as English managers abroad, you're forgetting about our most successful export :woy


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

@Seb I would love to see :jet take over Inter. He would love the negativity of Serie A. Big Sam could teach the cattenaccio merchants a thing or two about hitting the big man, winning second balls and knock downs. They would marvel at his extensive set plays book. He could also take BIG ANDY CARROLL with him, who would be motivated to prove himself after his move to AC Milan fell through. Plus :woy can teach him all about what it's like. It's a match made in heaven and all set up to be an "EXCELLENT JOB".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It was a nightmare for Gary, far worse than I expected.

Credit to him for trying. I don't think he lacks the skills or intelligence to be a manager and ultimately feel he must have struggled to get through to the players. Quite literally in terms of the language barrier but also you have to wonder if they ever even took him seriously.

With hindsight he should have stayed in England and pursued management opportunities here. I think Championship clubs would have been queuing up for him and he probably would have even got a PL job. He had an aura and respect in this country (both as a player and a pundit) where he's accomplished so much and I just don't think that carried over - You've got to wonder if he'll ever get that back too. Then factor in that communication probably would have been his greatest asset in management (this was my biggest concern and said as much at the time) and he basically sacrificed that by going abroad.

Really feel for him - At least he's not a total coward like Giggs or a snide little cunt like Scholes.

Would love to see him do some punditry in the mean time but he probably wont. He'll probably do a game or two towards the end of the season and try and explain what he felt went wrong but nothing too extensive. He's still comfortably the best in the country and I'd selfishly want him back. I imagine he'll have another crack at management pretty soon and I hope he turns it around.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Honestly would like it if Mourinho comes to United and takes Gary under his wing. He "knows the club inside out" and unlike Giggs, wouldn't be constantly pushing for the top job. 

But Rui Faria's there for that and I think Gary would prefer to start again on his own with a smaller club.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Barca beats the mandrills 4-2


Alls bets in (im broke)


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Feel sorry for Neville; took a massive gamble. Valencia were always struggling after selling some of their top players(again), having plenty of injuries, poor form and Neville walking in was a mistake. The fact he didn't speak Spanish was always going to be difficult. He should have went down a few leagues in England for a starter job.

Barca to win 3-0. Roma to win 2-1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

El Clasico is finally coming alive!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Good victory for madrid, weird for Barcelona to try to keep the advantage that way, the referee got lucky that CR7 scored, the disallowed goal was never foul


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Great goal by Ronaldo. Good to see him get the winning goal after a lot of the harsh scrutiny he'd received.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Shitty first half, excellent second half. Real went on beast mode and fully deserved the win, despite that cunt of a ref disallowing a legitimate Bale goal. Happy for Ronaldo, that he scored as well.

Ramos and Pepe providing the lulz as usual.

Barca looked out of sorts and Suarez missed a sitter, but happens to great teams now and then. Atletico will fancy their chances in the CL, but still think Barca will go through over 2 legs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a huge win for Madrid. Their forwards are really hitting form and it will give them huge confidence in the CL. It was a brilliant performance albeit they got a bit lucky with Ramos not getting sent off before he did. Ronaldo was absolutely excellent, it's hilarious how harder he works defensively in this fixture though. :lol

Title should definitely still be Barca's, effectively seven clear of Atletico considering the GD. They've been shaky lately though, even with the 39 games unbeaten they've been bailed out an awful lot by moments from the big three, which is what they're there for I guess. Still though - I give Atletico a big chance in the CL tie and even if Barca get through I'd really fancy Bayern to beat them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's no goal difference in Spain. It's always been done by H2H record.

Also, I don't see how Atletico have a "big chance" with no fit centre-backs. All 5 of them are injured. There's a chance Godin is rushed back, but none of the others. If they win it would be an absolutely massive upset and Simeone would deserve enormous credit.

Ronaldo was nowhere near "absolutely excellent", he spent most of the game falling over and having the ball nicked off him, he did more in his own box defensively than in the Barca half. Deserves a lot of credit for his goal though. Benzema not so much, his goal was superb but he was unbelievably bad before scoring it and as soon as he was subbed off for Jese, Madrid dominated. Draw was probably the fair result as Madrid were appalling before their goal just after the hour, and Barca were equally bad for the last 30 mins - but the match/result is irrelevant as Madrid have already blown any chance of the title. Barca would have won comfortably if Ramos had been sent off for his second, third, or fourth yellow card challenge, rather than his fifth. The standard of play was poor though on the whole, maybe because both teams knew the title race is already over - worst Clasico probably for about a decade, neither team any better than 5/10.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow barcelona lose to real sociedad. now atletico are 3 points behind and real are 4 behind.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

A-N-O-E-T-A


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

La Liga just got complicated but I still think its Barca's to lose. I don't think they have a tough fixture but as a Madridista,I hope they slip. But lets see what happens. Atleti are so close to Barca again


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Oliver Kahn (Not impressed by Ronaldo's continued flaunting of his body)* - Lately I've been seeing more of Cristiano Ronaldo's six pack that my own wife's breasts


:xzibit


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Probably time for Celtic to throw Deila into the north sea. Let himself figure out how to get back to Norway. Rangers have better youth despite three years of McCoist and play better football after only 8? months with Warburton.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Torres is BACK!

Would be as big a story as Leicester if Atletico win both the CL and La Liga. It's definitely not impossible, though very hard.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> Torres is BACK!
> 
> Would be as big a story as Leicester if Atletico win both the CL and La Liga. It's definitely not impossible, though very hard.


How is Atletico winning the double comparable to Leicester winning the league, Atletico literally came within ONE MINUTE of doing exactly that just two seasons ago, and have been one of the best teams in the world for 4-5 years. What is it with Man Utd fans and their ridiculous hyperbole on here :lmao


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Barcelona level dropped at the worst time possible, 2-0 Valencia, G. Neville lost 7-0 and now Barca is in trouble!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

well arsenal let me down for 125 earlier now barca are letting me down for 160. i hate fitba.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Messi's scoring drought has finally ended, but goodness what is happening to this club?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Barca still looking dangerous, suarez is not connecting with messi as he used to, Messi the most dangerous man in the match

GOAT acting from Valencia fullback


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Valencia :lmao
I swear Barça is going to let this year's La Liga slip somehow.

Edit: https://streamable.com/eer4
*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This would be among the greatest bottling jobs of all time. So much for that "meaningless" Classico. LMAO


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Remember when people were saying Neymar is better than Messi. The guy can't even clean Dybala's boots.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Remember when people were saying Neymar is better than Messi. The guy can't even clean Dybala's boots.


Remember when you said that months ago and you've waited this long for Barcelona to fuck up. No-one said he's better than Messi and if they did they're mental.

Don't randomly appear every few months just to talk complete bollocks. Either be consistent with it or don't bother at all.

Be more like herpes and less like chlamydia.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

seb are you ok m8 ?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Vader said:


> Remember when you said that months ago and you've waited this long for Barcelona to fuck up. No-one said he's better than Messi and if they did they're mental.
> 
> Don't randomly appear every few months just to talk complete bollocks. Either be consistent with it or don't bother at all.
> 
> Be more like herpes and less like chlamydia.


Not so sure about Messi but there were certainly a lot of 'Neymar> Ronaldo' by Barca fans across social media. Neymar just hasn't matched his start of the season performances towards the latter part of the season.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Banterous season for the leagues, not to mention a highly entertaining CL and EL so far.

Next thing you know, they'll be saying Ligue 1 title race is still open.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

This what happened when referees decided to stop helping them :ha


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> seb are you ok m8 ?


Depends on how the midweek fixtures go, all 3 teams have difficult games, probably their hardest each respectively left.

Neymar > Ronaldo was correct at the time, Neymar outperformed Ronaldo last season and was the best player in Europe this season until about January, whilst Ronaldo was having a poor season, failing to score against anyone relevant. This is almost a year and a half period. Obviously now Neymar is out of form and Ronaldo is playing really well, but the assertion that Neymar was better at the time wasn't unreasonable, it was unanimous on here that Suarez should've been on the Bd'Or podium over Ronaldo.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Remember when you said that months ago and you've waited this long for Barcelona to fuck up. No-one said he's better than Messi and if they did they're mental.
> 
> Don't randomly appear every few months just to talk complete bollocks. Either be consistent with it or don't bother at all.
> 
> Be more like herpes and less like chlamydia.


Sorry I didn't know there were guidelines to post in this thread where you have to be active daily and if you think I talk complete bollocks and my posts aren't worth reading I'm pretty sure there's a block button...feel free to use it.

I could have said it December - yesterday and it would still be relevant. He's Robinho 2.0 has 3 good months and disappears for the other 6 or so. The only people that rate him above Dybala are those who play fifa where they create a pro called "neymar jr" who are 5 foot 3, black and have little green afros.
The only time he's look consistently good was in Brazil where he played against fishermen. 

Dybala has performed all season and all last season at a level just below Messi, Suarez and Ronaldo. Except for his first few games for Juventus! You can't just play well for 3 months and be put a long side those who perform week in and out. It's the same problem Zidane had but people over look that because occasionally he'll look good. Anyone can do a few flicks against a team capable of losing 6-0


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> Liverpool defender Mamadou Sakho has said that Hatem Ben Arfa was a tougher opponent for him than Lionel Messi or Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> "I’ve played against Messi and Ronaldo, maybe they were not in their best form against me, but the opponents who has impressed me more was Hatem Ben Arfa at Lyon," the former Paris Saint-Germain defender told BeIN Sport.
> 
> "What he can do on the field is exceptional."


:clap


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Sorry I didn't know there were guidelines to post in this thread where you have to be active daily and if you think I talk complete bollocks and my posts aren't worth reading I'm pretty sure there's a block button...feel free to use it.
> 
> I could have said it December - yesterday and it would still be relevant. He's Robinho 2.0 has 3 good months and disappears for the other 6 or so. The only people that rate him above Dybala are those who play fifa where they create a pro called "neymar jr" who are 5 foot 3, black and have little green afros.
> The only time he's look consistently good was in Brazil where he played against fishermen.
> ...


Find the post that said Neymar is better than Messi. You're making shit up to go along with your argument. If it actually occurred then I'll apologise for getting that wrong. 

People who rate him above Dybala are the entire world besides Dybala's family and you. He's very good but let's not pretend he was just below Messi or Ronaldo. Is this gonna be another Valeron scenario where it's a travesty he's not world player of the year?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> Probably time for Celtic to throw Deila into the north sea. Let himself figure out how to get back to Norway. Rangers have better youth despite three years of McCoist and play better football after only 8? months with Warburton.


And we don't have a better chance to win the cup ever. Come on Hibs please just once :crying:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> And we don't have a better chance to win the cup ever. Come on Hibs please just once :crying:


You guys had great form for some of the season. Has Stubbs thrown the towel in, since you've pretty much guaranteed playoffs?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> You guys had great form for some of the season. Has Stubbs thrown the towel in, since you've pretty much guaranteed playoffs?


We've struggled since we've played Hearts in the cup replay at home by only winning 2 league games and while getting to the final of Scottish Cup. But losing in the last minute to County in the league cup final last month.

Stubbs hasn't got a clue to how to change it or the tactics. He plays the same formation most of the time and it's not worked. Logan was outstanding on Saturday and i've never seen 13000 hibs fans go that crazy for a goalkeeper. Shame Stubbs will drop him for Wednesday's game for Oxley who's just awful. Really big month coming up for tus. We could have the best season ever or the worst season ever. Who knows.

The fact we've got 4 league games left to play (Rangers at home on Wednesday night, Morton away on Saturday, Dumbarton at home next tuesday then Queen of the South next sunday then it's the play-off games. We'll likely have to play Raith first then Falkirk then if we get that far it'll be Killie or Hamilton. Can't see us going up tbh


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Find the post that said Neymar is better than Messi. You're making shit up to go along with your argument. If it actually occurred then I'll apologise for getting that wrong.
> 
> People who rate him above Dybala are the entire world besides Dybala's family and you. He's very good but let's not pretend he was just below Messi or Ronaldo. Is this gonna be another Valeron scenario where it's a travesty he's not world player of the year?


I didn't say this forum because I don't particularly read these threads much. There were a few ex players, Balague and a newspaper column think maybe oliver holt (don't quote me to it being him)

And just about anyone who's watched Dybala over the last 2 years know he is...he's been consistently better. Neymar hasn't even proved he can be world class over a full season unless he's against electricians
When I say a level below them there's obviously a massive gap to the rest but he's leading the way.

Yes it was a travesty that Valeron didn't win or get nominated for anything. When Zidane was struggling to find his feet in madrid and before the rise of Ballack he was the best midfielder in world football. Had he been playing for Barca and not Deportivo he'd be considered in Iniesta's bracket of play. There's a reason that every single stadium gives him applause when he enters/exits the field.
Weird how people remember Zidane for a few good games and forget about him going invisible for the majority of a season but because of his price tag, nostalgia, hype and a few YouTube ballet spins he's considered 1 of that generations goats while Valeron was consistently incredible but didnt play for Madrid; which meant he didn't get the hype so his genius gets ignored. Hell he even played Zidane off the park. Just like the CL final in 2002; Ballack bossed him but everyone only remembers the GIF of his volley which sums up his career.
Had Valeron been in all the adverts for Adidas he'd be goat. It appears you've hit a touchy subject!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You'd have him over Aguero? I


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

KF isn't too far off regarding Zidane. His performances for Madrid were very overrated. It was often a very disjointed team though. He was pretty average for the vast majority of WC 2006 too and got POTT based on one performance against Brazil.

I'd take Dybala over Aguero if I was factoring in their age/potenital. He is a brilliant talent.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

knocking on zidane as player LMFAO.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> And just about anyone who's watched Dybala over the last 2 years know he is...he's been consistently better.


what has he done that's consistently better? Score fewer goals in a worse league against worse opposition?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Depends on how the midweek fixtures go, all 3 teams have difficult games, probably their hardest each respectively left.
> 
> Neymar > Ronaldo was correct at the time, Neymar outperformed Ronaldo last season and was the best player in Europe this season until about January, whilst Ronaldo was having a poor season, failing to score against anyone relevant. This is almost a year and a half period. Obviously now Neymar is out of form and Ronaldo is playing really well, but the assertion that Neymar was better at the time wasn't unreasonable, it was unanimous on here that Suarez should've been on the Bd'Or podium over Ronaldo.


Outperformed Ronaldo? When did that happen,mate? Ronaldo scored 48 league goals last season. Thats almost double of what Neymar scored. And Ronaldo scored against Barca,Juventus,Atletico,Bilbao etc last season. These teams aren't relevant? It's amazing how Barca fans tend to ignore what Ronaldo does. Plus he won the golden boot. And as long as I remember,Balon'd or is best 'player' in the world,not the best team in the world.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently Francesco Totti is headed to New York Cosmos


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Havent seen anything about it, but Luis Enrique heel turn confirmed


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Outperformed Ronaldo? When did that happen,mate? Ronaldo scored 48 league goals last season. Thats almost double of what Neymar scored. And Ronaldo scored against Barca,Juventus,Atletico,Bilbao etc last season. These teams aren't relevant? It's amazing how Barca fans tend to ignore what Ronaldo does. Plus he won the golden boot. And as long as I remember,Balon'd or is best 'player' in the world,not the best team in the world.


It happened last season, and the first half of this season, like I said. Neymar had a 40 goal season last year, was decisive in the big games in the league in a treble winning team, Champions League top scorer, scored in the CL final, both semi's, and both quarters. On the whole, 2015 was probably Ronaldo's weakest year at Madrid. There's more to analysing a player than just looking at their goal stats. A lot of his goals last season came pre-2015 anyway, when Madrid went on that long unbeaten run and he deservedly won the Bd'Or in 2014.

You didn't understand my post either, I said he didn't score against relevant teams in the first half of this season, here's a nice breakdown of his goals this season up until february: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaFD2XAUUAAeRDa.jpg. At this point in time Neymar was absolutely killing it, but like I said, now Ronaldo is in great form and Neymar isn't.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Muller has consistently been in great form, scoring in nearly all the big matches in all comps. :shrug


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> It happened last season, and the first half of this season, like I said. Neymar had a 40 goal season last year, was decisive in the big games in the league in a treble winning team, Champions League top scorer, scored in the CL final, both semi's, and both quarters. On the whole, 2015 was probably Ronaldo's weakest year at Madrid. There's more to analysing a player than just looking at their goal stats. A lot of his goals last season came pre-2015 anyway, when Madrid went on that long unbeaten run and he deservedly won the Bd'Or in 2014.
> 
> You didn't understand my post either, I said he didn't score against relevant teams in the first half of this season, here's a nice breakdown of his goals this season up until february: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaFD2XAUUAAeRDa.jpg. At this point in time Neymar was absolutely killing it, but like I said, now Ronaldo is in great form and Neymar isn't.


At no point do I think, Neymar was better than Ronaldo individually. Neymar was part of a team which was the best in the world and naturally benefited from it. I'm not saying his contribution wasn't vital but Ronaldo had a 60 goal season as compared to Neymar's 40. Its baffling that a player gets this much criticism when he has been scoring 60+ goals a season for almost six years. Real Madrid had turbulent 2015. Modric and James who were key players, were on the sidelines and the team suffered from Fatigue. Naturally, Ronaldo's performances suffered,yet he finished the season with top scorer in top five leagues of europe. And he scored against Barca,Sevilla,Juventus in 2015. With the constant absence of Bale and Benzema,he had to carry the team on his own. So,no. While Neymar's performances were key to Barca's treble,Ronaldo was still better.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

https://streamable.com/ohwb

dybala wouldn't do that


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> At no point do I think, Neymar was better than Ronaldo individually. Neymar was part of a team which was the best in the world and naturally benefited from it. I'm not saying his contribution wasn't vital but Ronaldo had a 60 goal season as compared to Neymar's 40. Its baffling that a player gets this much criticism when he has been scoring 60+ goals a season for almost six years. Real Madrid had turbulent 2015. Modric and James who were key players, were on the sidelines and the team suffered from Fatigue. Naturally, Ronaldo's performances suffered,yet he finished the season with top scorer in top five leagues of europe. And he scored against Barca,Sevilla,Juventus in 2015. With the constant absence of Bale and Benzema,he had to carry the team on his own. So,no. While Neymar's performances were key to Barca's treble,Ronaldo was still better.


I'll take Neymar's 45 goals in 2015 with key performances and goals in both quarter final games against PSG, both semi final games against Bayern and in the final against Juventus, as well as scoring in the Copa final, and exceptional form in the first half of this season when he and Suarez were basically fighting between themselves for best player in Europe (with probably Douglas Costa and Lewandowski behind them) during Messi's injury, over Ronaldo, who scored 12 more goals than Neymar in 2015, but shitloads of them against teams like Malmo and Espanyol earlier this season whilst scoring against none of Athletic, Atletico, PSG x2, Barca, Sevilla, Villareal, Valencia - added to his form at the back end of last season, where by the end of 2014 he had scored 29 goals in La Liga, but in 2015, he scored 13 goals in La Liga between January and mid May when Barca won the title, before padding his stats with a couple of hat tricks in dead rubbers when the season was over.

Balon d'Or podium last year should have been 1. Messi 2. Neymar 3. Suarez - no bias either, they were all astonishing last year. Pretty sure the Madrid fans on here were of the same opinion. Whilst for me Messi and Ronaldo are the best two players i've seen watching football since the mid 90's, they've not been permanently the top two players in the world every year since 2008, and last year that applied to Ronaldo, who had probably his weakest year in a Madrid shirt since at least 2010.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TOTTI THO


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Totti. Simply Totti.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Thoughts on AC Milan doing the haka?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> I'll take Neymar's 45 goals in 2015 with key performances and goals in both quarter final games against PSG, both semi final games against Bayern and in the final against Juventus, as well as scoring in the Copa final, and exceptional form in the first half of this season when he and Suarez were basically fighting between themselves for best player in Europe (with probably Douglas Costa and Lewandowski behind them) during Messi's injury, over Ronaldo, who scored 12 more goals than Neymar in 2015, but shitloads of them against teams like Malmo and Espanyol earlier this season whilst scoring against none of Athletic, Atletico, PSG x2, Barca, Sevilla, Villareal, Valencia - added to his form at the back end of last season, where by the end of 2014 he had scored 29 goals in La Liga, but in 2015, he scored 13 goals in La Liga between January and mid May when Barca won the title, before padding his stats with a couple of hat tricks in dead rubbers when the season was over.
> 
> Balon d'Or podium last year should have been 1. Messi 2. Neymar 3. Suarez - no bias either, they were all astonishing last year. Pretty sure the Madrid fans on here were of the same opinion. Whilst for me Messi and Ronaldo are the best two players i've seen watching football since the mid 90's, they've not been permanently the top two players in the world every year since 2008, and last year that applied to Ronaldo, who had probably his weakest year in a Madrid shirt since at least 2010.


Ronaldo too had key performances in UCL last season,with goals and Schalke saving Madrid from an embarassment. He assisted the goal that knocked out Atletico,a team which were unbeaten against Real in six encounters. He did score in both legs against Juventus. He scored against Barcelona as well.He scored a hattrick against Sevilla when the team needed it .This season, I'll admit he started pretty slow but still he was contributing. And five goals against espanyol away is a good achievement,just as 4 goals against deportivo away is a good achievement by Suarez. I don't understand how 60+ goals in a year is a 'poor' year for a football player. I dont understand how scoring against small teams doesn't count. And when you're choosing the three best INDIVIDUALS in the world,I dont understand how you can exclude the guy who has scored the most goals in that year. Barcelona deservedly won the treble but Ronaldo too deserved to be on the Podium.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Suarez should get the Balon d'Or but I don't see it happening unfortunately. They'll take turns with Messi and Ronaldo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Ronaldo too had key performances in UCL last season,with goals and Schalke saving Madrid from an embarassment. He assisted the goal that knocked out Atletico,a team which were unbeaten against Real in six encounters. He did score in both legs against Juventus. He scored against Barcelona as well.He scored a hattrick against Sevilla when the team needed it .This season, I'll admit he started pretty slow but still he was contributing. And five goals against espanyol away is a good achievement,just as 4 goals against deportivo away is a good achievement by Suarez. I don't understand how 60+ goals in a year is a 'poor' year for a football player. I dont understand how scoring against small teams doesn't count. And when you're choosing the three best INDIVIDUALS in the world,I dont understand how you can exclude the guy who has scored the most goals in that year. Barcelona deservedly won the treble but Ronaldo too deserved to be on the Podium.


Yeah, and Neymar had better performances in the UCL, and he was playing some ridiculous football at the start of this season, when Ronaldo wasn't. I never said it was a poor year, I said it was his weakest year at Madrid since 2010. Nor did I say scoring against small teams doesn't count, I just pointed out that looking at purely goal stats, which is what you seem to be doing, does not count for everything when you look at how many goals were plundered against weak teams and how in comparison no goals were scored against all the better teams I reeled off. Neymar was better than Ronaldo individually last year, no doubt about it.

Suarez should've been above him as well. Here's a nice infographic from around the time the Ballon D'Or votes were decided.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Suarez doesn't take penalties either. :usangle


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Yeah, and Neymar had better performances in the UCL, and he was playing some ridiculous football at the start of this season, when Ronaldo wasn't. I never said it was a poor year, I said it was his weakest year at Madrid since 2010. Nor did I say scoring against small teams doesn't count, I just pointed out that looking at purely goal stats, which is what you seem to be doing, does not count for everything when you look at how many goals were plundered against weak teams and how in comparison no goals were scored against all the better teams I reeled off. Neymar was better than Ronaldo individually last year, no doubt about it.
> 
> Suarez should've been above him as well. Here's a nice infographic from around the time the Ballon D'Or votes were decided.


Again, you're pretending that scoring against teams below the top 4 doesn't count. That rule has been exclusively developed by Barca fans to undermine Ronaldo's achievements. Its the same story all season. And Ronaldo did score against all the teams in the top 4 last season. I mean,its the same as the penalty argument.Should he stop scoring against the supposed small teams?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

KENNY said:


> Suarez doesn't take penalties either. :usangle


That must be a great achievement :leo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't think you are understanding any of the arguments made. It's like the cricket thread all over again.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Again, you're pretending that scoring against teams below the top 4 doesn't count. That rule has been exclusively developed by Barca fans to undermine Ronaldo's achievements. Its the same story all season. And Ronaldo did score against all the teams in the top 4 last season. I mean,its the same as the penalty argument.Should he stop scoring against the supposed small teams?


The first part of your username sounds remarkably like something you should consider doing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Shatab Anwar said:


> Again, you're pretending that scoring against teams below the top 4 doesn't count. That rule has been exclusively developed by Barca fans to undermine Ronaldo's achievements. Its the same story all season. And Ronaldo did score against all the teams in the top 4 last season. I mean,its the same as the penalty argument.Should he stop scoring against the supposed small teams?


Never said that, i'm just placing more emphasis on goals against bigger teams, as opposed to scoring shitloads against Malmo, Espanyol and Shakhtar. Look at the Suarez graphic for example, even if you ignore Suarez having triple the efficiency of Ronaldo against top teams, he is ahead on goals/assists overall anyway.



KENNY said:


> Suarez doesn't take penalties either. :usangle


Because he always misses them :mj2


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Vader said:


> The first part of your username sounds remarkably like something you should consider doing.


I'm sorry. I must have missed the part where I was talking to you


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Never said that, i'm just placing more emphasis on goals against bigger teams, as opposed to scoring shitloads against Malmo, Espanyol and Shakhtar. Look at the Suarez graphic for example, even if you ignore Suarez having triple the efficiency of Ronaldo against top teams, he is ahead on goals/assists overall anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he always misses them :mj2


Come on! So Espanyol aren't a good team? I mean I know they aren't a top team but still they are around the top 10. And Shaktar are UCL participants consistently.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You shouldn't double post. Jol will be onto you.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Espanyol have been fighting relegation basically all season ique2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Shatab Anwar said:


> I'm sorry. I must have missed the part where I was talking to you


YouTube the most popular rap from Stormzy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

But they have shown great character. :brodgers


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> Espanyol have been fighting relegation basically all season ique2


You beat me on this one :book


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like this Barca-Atleti-Real musical chairs at the top of the table is going to go all the way down to the last game of the season. I think all 3 will continue to win with Barca getting to the finish.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723786150591139841
What a goal from Wakaso. So glad that Las Palmas are staying up next next!

Neymar fpalm had 3 chances to shoot and runs into a defender fpalm Dybala would have buried that a week ago!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Great game Schalke vs Leverkusen fantastic comeback, Aranguiz recovery, Kampl recovery, Leno with confidence, and Leverkusen BBC is still on fire, Leverkusen are clinging to that 3rd place in Bundesliga, Chicharito is closing the distance with Muller and Aubameyang with 17 goals in Bundesliga and 26 in all competitions.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

holy crap that referee at the barca game was so bad. Neymar is actually so shit now, its astonishing.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Slightly late but Shteve was spotted at Hull v Wolves.

With Bruce hopefully leaving and no Prem clubs likely to take on McClaren, it'd make sense, assuming I'm not reading too much. In spite of his disaster run at the Toon, I'm happy to not write him off just yet.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm happy to write that bag of shit off.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He probably had the worst PL managerial run in about ten years, but we're a tin pot club with key players out of contract in the Summer. Beggars can't be choosers I guess.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd probably rather give a well performing younger manager a chance. My knowledge on lower league football is dire but there's bound to be better than McClaren. He's a good coach, doesn't translate to being a good manager.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Just read something on twitter that peaked my interest. Where does everyone stand on the best goalkeeper in the world? 

De Gea and Neuer got a lot of plaudits but for me Buffon is still the best and has been for the past 16 years. It was the same around the Casillas & Cech time; he'd get overlooked despite being the goat. Not even a Juve fan

For me:
1. Buffon
2. De Gea 
3. Neuer / Lloris

Also some reports saying Totti could be set to sign a contract renewal with AS Roma


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't see enough Serie A to argue against Buffon but from what I've seen over the past 2 years, De Gea is the best for me. He likely stands out more than Neuer due to the fact he's facing more shots per game. Having Lukaku's to go up against will always make a good keeper stand out.

1. De Gea
2. Neuer
3. Navas

If I saw more football then Buffon is likely in there. Although there's the possible danger of sentimentality with players like him. Judgement gets clouded due to their career reputation.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Neuer is the best by a mile. Probably the best keeper I've seen since Kahn.

If we're talking just this season though, then it's Keylor Navas.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer, De Gea, Navas top 3.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

For me is 1.-Navas/Neuer 3.-DDG, Navas is the more complete of the 3 and its a proven penalty stopper, Neuer is good but lately has made some mistakes because of his style of play, De Gea is very good but man apparently for United fans every shot he stops is a "world class" save.

Buffon is my favorite gk ever, he keeps a top 5/top 10 level even now


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd go Neuer, De Gea, Navas, Buffon in that order tbh


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

So Mats Hummels has officially asked BVB to join Bayern. Im looking at a back four of Lahm-Boateng-Hummels-Alaba and with the exception of Lahm we are set for years as far as the defence goes if we do in fact get my boy Hummels.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Enough people have not been watching Buffon this/last season, or disregard Serie A way too much, or disregard him based on his age. Most likely a combination of the 3.

However, if you compile what he's done domestically and on the European scale in the past 2-3 seasons, there's still an argument for Buffon as not only a top 3 keeper, but potentially still the best in the world.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> So Mats Hummels has officially asked BVB to join Bayern. Im looking at a back four of Lahm-Boateng-Hummels-Alaba and with the exception of Lahm we are set for years as far as the defence goes if we do in fact get my boy Hummels.



I don't watch enough German football; what has happened to Benatia? When at Roma he had a case for being the best defender in the world


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> I don't watch enough German football; what has happened to Benatia? When at Roma he had a case for being the best defender in the world


perpetually injured. When fit, he's still the 2nd best CB on the squad.

Not sure of his fortunes now if Hummels comes in.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Boro robbed by an assclown official

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so Bayern got rid of Hummels years ago coz they didn't think he could cut it, he goes to Dortmund who gave him the chance to become one of the best CB's in the world, and now he wants to go back to Bayern? poor Dortmund


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

it's why players want to go to barca/real/bayern. you know you're virtually nailed on for success every year and get paid a shitload for it too.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

For Hummels and Gotze, both had/have emotional attachment to Bayern though. Add in that their rivalry isn't really a rivalry for Dortmund and I think their only beef was not getting anything for Lewandowski?

I think Hummels is from Bavaria, youth product and his father works closely with Bayern to this day? Plus he'll surely get paid about 50-100% more. It'll only be a taxing ordeal on the fans, imo.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Saw the Red Bulls give Dallas a good ol' trashing live last night. Fuck me though, the attendance was horrible; empty seats everywhere! This is what happens when you market a team to one state and yet base it on a totally different one. NYCFC had a mid-week match and got 22k people go to Yankee stadium.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Messi is just GOAT simple as that.
Not interested about how many goals Pele scored against fishermen or any other argument


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kingfunkel said:


> Messi is just GOAT simple as that.
> Not interested about how many goals Pele scored against fishermen or any other argument


im sure nobody wants to discuss this topic anymore mate


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Everyone's talking about the match between Spurs and Chelsea, but there's a match in Scotland with huge meaning behind it too.

Dundee United and Dundee play at Dens Park stadium, where if United fail to win, they will be relegated from the top flight for the first time since 1995. This turn of events has been hugely unexpected, as last season United finished in the top six with a lot of good players in their team (although their main forward trio Mackay-Steven, Armstrong and Ciftci had all left for Celtic by the end of the summer). Thanks to Kilmarnock's huge win over Hamilton on Saturday, United must beat their cross-town rivals (actually cross-street, as the grounds are right next to each other) to remain mathematically part of the Premiership for another week at least.

This has big meaning for football in Dundee and possibly beyond. If United go down, this'll be the first time in decades that Dundee were a division above United, meaning there would be no Dundee derby to draw strong crowds to both clubs every year. Speaking from an Aberdeen perspective, we'd miss the Dundee United game too, as we always bring a big crowd to Tannadice and the matches are often entertaining (by Scottish football standards, at least). But then again, we don't like United much and it'd be great to see the look on their faces as they get relegated at the home of their rivals.

It's on BT Sport if you want to see it.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

V. Skybox said:


> Everyone's talking about the match between Spurs and Chelsea, but there's a match in Scotland with huge meaning behind it too.
> 
> Dundee United and Dundee play at Dens Park stadium, where if United fail to win, they will be relegated from the top flight for the first time since 1995. This turn of events has been hugely unexpected, as last season United finished in the top six with a lot of good players in their team (although their main forward trio Mackay-Steven, Armstrong and Ciftci had all left for Celtic by the end of the summer). Thanks to Kilmarnock's huge win over Hamilton on Saturday, United must beat their cross-town rivals (actually cross-street, as the grounds are right next to each other) to remain mathematically part of the Premiership for another week at least.
> 
> ...


Why would someone care about Scotland? Im sure there are similar cases around the world.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

kimino said:


> Why would someone care about Scotland? Im sure there are similar cases around the world.


You'd care if they had a Mexican international. I mean, that is the only reason why you post Leverkusen updates when Hernandez scores, right? An action you do to rub it at United fans, none of who wanted Hernandez to leave in the first place.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kimino said:


> Why would someone care about Scotland? Im sure there are similar cases around the world.


we had to put up with your crap about hernandez earlier this season so you can at least be respectful towards a poster who didn't say anything to you about that.

if you thought hernandez had a rough upbringing in mexico, try visiting dundee on a saturday night.

joking aside, don't be a bumhole.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Burnley have just been promoted, it shall be interesting to see how Dyche does second time around assuming their board give him a decent wad to spend this summer.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dyche deserves some proper financial backing this time around.

Boro/Brighton on the last day :trips8 It's basically another playoff final. I'm hoping for a good guy Hughton REDEMPTION story.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fucking hell that's gonna be a huge game. Gan on Chris on my son









Does anyone still have the Hughton smiley from Heskeyforum? @steamed hams


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> Fucking hell that's gonna be a huge game. Gan on Chris on my son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one? The cartoon one Moz made or the one I cropped from a picture? I've got the latter somewhere.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah the cartoon one. Made me lol every time I saw it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah shit. Yeah that was gold. Moz might still have it.










:settleforadraw

Except he can't do that against Boro enaldo


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Vader said:


> we had to put up with your crap about hernandez earlier this season so you can at least be respectful towards a poster who didn't say anything to you about that.
> 
> if you thought hernandez had a rough upbringing in mexico, try visiting dundee on a saturday night.
> 
> joking aside, don't be a bumhole.


Why? I never told anyone to like Hernandez, it was a form of critic to LVG judgement of players, and i recived my fair share of "here comes Chicharidiot fan", the only team that i support and love Chivas de Guadalajara, had relegation problems this season (relegation in Mexico depends on the last "6 season % of points and its each year) and Chivas being 100x or 200x more popular than Dundee United, 2nd place in trophies, that plays only with mexican born players, and now that team is on the quarter finals of the mexican league, so IMO that pretty much made it more important (to make a comparison).

I wrote that and probabily you or other people wont care?, because its probabily the first time you heard about them, if V. Skybox, posted before about D. United and somehow managed to get my interest i would thank him and probabily would have watched the match, but since it was my first time hearing it, why should i care, not my intention to be a prick but Scotland league is boring for me.


Also its not my fault that "you had to put with my Hernandez crap" thats your problem i voice my opinion knowing beforehand the pro and cons of my comments and accept the backlash, if you have a problem with me being fan of Chicharito just write it its not a problem.

Sorry for the long post and i apologize if i was rude @V. Skybox.

Here is a Chicharito goal as a form of apologize from myself


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Totti! The Italian GOAT!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BEN ARFA APPARENTLY IN TALKS WITH BARCELONA according to some website 

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 

Ben Arfa/Messi/Suarez

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 


Didn't I tell you all he was the GOAT? I think I did. Go on my son :townsend

ALL credit to :hughton for signing that man. ALL THE CREDIT.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope that happens, just for the fact that Jet said he would end up in the MLS by the start of 2017 :jet5

Classic :jet3



:hughton will have to overcome Boro settling for a draw tomorrow. Hope he does it. Regardless of how he bollocksed up with Norwich in the second season, the board were fucking stupid to sack him when they did. Despite the nightmare run in, we weren't in the bottom three and he had made a habit of getting good results against the big teams. Replacing him with Neil Adams was disgraceful. Maybe third time lucky for Hughton in the prem with a competent board that will actually back him properly.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't find a better thread for this and don't want to create a new one, so I'll post this here.

R.I.P. Patrick Ekeng. Midelfielder from Cameroon who played for Dinamo Bucharest. Died during a match yesterday. He was only 26, way too young.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^saw that earlier. so sad


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He settled for the draw :hughton :mj2

Congrats to the smoggies I guess. Just don't call them geordies.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Brighton in the championship play offs for the third time in four years. Hopefully they go up this time and don't do what Preston did in the last decade.

Congratulations to Boro. I think swapping places with us will ease the pain from last season's playoff final. They have a good chance of grinding their way to survival with the way Karanka has them organised defensively. Steve Gibson won't be tight with money either.

Burnley deserved to be champions :clap


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What the fuck is that song ? :lmao

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Valerie has announced his retirement at the end of the season :'( 

A career ruined by injury, at 1 point he was 1 of the best players in the world. People will argue that point because he didn't play for a big club but my god he was a thing of beauty. 
I always put him down as 1 of the main reasons I fell in love with football. As a boy there was Valeron, Totti and Ronaldo(R9) those are the 3 that installed a passion and love for this game; 2 down...1 to go. Wouldn't mind if Spain called him up for the Euros, such a shame he wasn't 10 years younger and played when Spain were dominant. Although they were robbed in 2002; as too was another hero of mine in Totti which allowed the 3rd Ronaldo to put right what went wrong in '98.

All time Spanish team for me

canizares
Puyol - Hierro - Pique - Salgado (usually a RB)
Busquets
Xavi - Iniesta
Valeron 
Villa - Raul


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All time bottle job by Ajax just.*


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

And Ajax, lost the eredivise in the last match, PSV champion


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats, PSV.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

la liga gonna be interesting on the last day


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

So how about that Major League Football?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Deportivo Palencia's kit :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/rangers-fc-mike-ashley-could-7957467
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/rangers-fc-football-league-confirm-7964338

Seems it's a clear choice to Mike Ashley: drop interest in Rangers or watch Newcastle get kicked out of league football. He'd probably choose the latter; given his decisions so far, he'd probably be stupid enough to think he can market an English non-league club to the world.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Friday the 13th striking down four of Brighton's starting XI. Had to finish the last half hour of the match with ten men due to using all their subs.

:silverc for :hughton


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

ISIS killed a bunch of Real Madrid fans in Iraq because they "don't like football".

Isis kill 14 RM fans


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I read it earlier in the morning such terrible news in general. RIP to all the victims.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Derby are utterly hopeless :lmao

I'd probably say they only have four or five (lower) premier league quality players and three of them only show up when they fancy it (Martin, Russell and Ince). Look lost in midfield without George Thorne and Hughes still hasn't reached his best yet following his injury. Need to shift most of the dead weight out now and look for some bargains. 2.5m for Blackman, 6m for Johnson, 5m for Ince and 4m for Butterfield are all laughable at this point when the likes of Mahrez can be signed for 600k.

Burnley, Borough and Hull going up is fair. The three strongest teams in the league at the beginning of the season, at least on paper and probably the three most premier league ready teams, although I can see all three coming back down again next year, with only Sunderland, West Brom and maybe Watford being the other three that will challenge them for relegation.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

£6M for Bradley Johnson is the best bit of outgoing business Norwich have ever been part of. Mugged them off for a player who can barely control or pass a football, based on a freak goalscoring season.

Idk who was mostly responsible for spunking £26M on dross, but whoever it was shouldn't be involved in player recruitment ever again at any level of the game.

Martin isn't close to prem class. Too slow and doesn't score enough goals in open play. He's decent technically and has reasonable strength but that's not enough to get by at prem level. He's the archetypal good championship player that can't make the step up.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Barca are champions of La Liga once again :mark::mark::mark:

Suarez with the golden boot :suarez1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1

Madrid did well to come back in the race, but their Clasico win proved MEANINGLESS, they were left with way to much to do after being shite before Xmas. 

6 titles in the last 8 seasons :banderas

A lot of it wouldn't have been possible without the president.










ique2


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Barca managed to fall over the line after that horror month. Neymar is so bad it ridiculous, not worth the money he's paid.

Ballon D'or so far this year
Messi
Suarez 
Ronaldo


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kingfunkel said:


> Barca managed to fall over the line after that horror month. Neymar is so bad it ridiculous, not worth the money he's paid.
> 
> Ballon D'or so far this year
> Messi
> ...


Griezmann
Suarez
Ronaldo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi has been Barca's best player in 2016, no doubt about it. Griezmann and Suarez if you're looking at the whole season though.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Vermaelen becoming a serial winner though.:lol


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Seb said:


> :suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1
> 
> Madrid did well to come back in the race, but their Clasico win proved MEANINGLESS, they were left with way to much to do after being shite before Xmas.
> 
> ...


I was going to congratulate you for Barca's win but you like all 'cules' just can't resist taking shots at Real Madrid. As for Ballon d'or, I'd like to know why Ronaldo doesn't make the podium.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

My home town team got relegated. First time in my life. 

Started 2016 with 4 wins. 12 points clear. What followed is probably the biggest meltdown I have witnessed. 

1 win and 3 draws in 13 games...


Im fucking speechless...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

If Suarez continues this form he should win the ballon D'or though he properly won't due to being not as popular as Messi and Ronaldo. He's properly the best player to ever play for Liverpool as well except for maybe Kenny Dalglish.

Good job by Real Madrid managing to bring the title to the final day.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's way too early to make Balon D'Or lists, especially in a Copa/Euro's year. I'd have Messi top so far, he has the performances and stats to back that up, although we're only in May. It's hard to split the 4 names that have been mentioned. Griezmann and Suarez were the best two players in Spain this season though, imo.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah and who cares about Ballon D'or anyway.
Some thoughts about today's games :

Pretty incredible that Real Madrid has only won 1 title in 8 years with the quality they've had over those 8 years.

Don't know if anyone saw but the scenes at the end of the Bremen game were crazy, it looked like the whole city was in the pitch.

Juve 5 in a row, future looks super bright for them.

Everyone applauding ZLATAN at the 10 minute mark was GREAT.

Neymar needs to get his shit together. Suarez da boss.

And finally, great to see Pep get the sendoff he deserves, definitely a fantastic coach, one of the best ever for Bayern, completely dominant through his 3 years in charge. Will definitely be a great appointment for City, the only negative being that Kiz will be even more of a pain in the ass with Pep.

Sorry for the long post fam.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> It's way too early to make Balon D'Or lists, especially in a Copa/Euro's year. I'd have Messi top so far, he has the performances and stats to back that up, although we're only in May. It's hard to split the 4 names that have been mentioned. Griezmann and Suarez were the best two players in Spain this season though, imo.


It will be hard, Messi has been great this season, but so it was Suarez, dont know, for me the final 3 candidates will depend on who wins UCL, dont believe that they kick Suarez out of the final 3 again, even harder to kick out messi of that list. This years i have more troubles predicting than last year. Awful second half for Neymar tho.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> great to see Pep get the sendoff he deserves, definitely a fantastic coach, *one of the best ever for Bayern*


I disagree while he hasn't done a bad job I wouldn't say he done a good job he was brought in to win the champions league and hasn't managed to do so winning the league is nearly as expected as PSG winning the league and Dortmund failing hard one year certainly didn't make it hard on him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dortmund this season was the best 2nd placed team in Bundesliga history. Pep has the best points to game ratio of any Bayern coach ever, as well as the best win % (by about 30% actually). Of course, the argument against is that he had the best Bundesliga squad ever assembled at his disposal, which may be true.

Still, over 3 years, more than the success, it will be the evolution of the Bayern game that will be the most remembered aspect of Pep's tenure. From Lahm in midfield to Boateng's maturation, Alaba as a box 2 box CB and LewaMuller, Pep has had some definite highs. He also helped greatly to transition from Jupp's system, following the inevitable decline of former key players (Schweinsteiger, Robbery), and faced the biggest injury crises that possibly any club ever has over the course of a coach's stint.

Disappointments are obviously the champions league exits. The away performances in the KO rounds have been below expectations for the most part. Still, I think the squad is in a good state for Carlo to take over, although it sucks that Pep couldn't figure out the best way to utilise Gotze. Fairly sure he'll go on to shine elsewhere and we'll look back regretfully.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Ronaldo has been excellent in 2016 as well,scoring in all crucial games. He absolutely deserves to be top three so far. Pep did a good job at Bayern but not winning the champions league has hurt his legacy at Bayern Munich.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Old Traffod evacuated and their match against Bournemouth has been canceled. Reports are suggesting that explosives were found at the stadium and a controlled explosion has been carried out by the bomb squad. Shocking!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like Sporting's efforts will be for naught if Benfica's score holds up.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Shite last game for Aberdeen. Utter shite. Worst I've seen since the 5-1 against St Johnstone.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Tbf Pep has been knocked out by teams who've gone on to win the champions league the previous 2 times...possibly a 3rd time. I wouldn't call him a failure; only 1 team can win the champions league.

Valeron had officially played his last game :'(


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He is not a failure. Missing out on the CL with this squad is a blip in his otherwise super successful tenure at Bayern. Of course, no team has the right to just win the CL, but it was not too much to expect at least one final in 3 seasons after Jupp reached 2 consecutively prior.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Funny Saturday in México, Tigres coach was pissed with the referee work, and in the conference post match, a reporter asked him a question, Ferreti has a "ladies first" mentality, and all his manager career he always wants a woman to ask the first question, so he wanted a woman first, but the reporter questioned him a few times why should a woman go first, then he exploded, pretty cool stuff. (At the end he returned minutes later)


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

kimino said:


> Funny Saturday in México, Tigres coach was pissed with the referee work, and in the conference post match, a reporter asked him a question, Ferreti has a "ladies first" mentality, and all his manager career he always wants a woman to ask the first question, so he wanted a woman first, but the reporter questioned him a few times why should a woman go first, then he exploded, pretty cool stuff. (At the end he returned minutes later)


Fixed the video for you.

Also here's a Reddit post with further context

https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/4jebfd/tuca_ferretti_is_ejected_from_the_game_then/


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica champions again! 35th title and 3rd straight . Now lets go get 36!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Villarreal doing a bit match fixing?

Franco Vazquez is an absolute genius, belongs in a top 5 club. Has to be going to the Euros


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Telos said:


> Fixed the video for you.
> 
> Also here's a Reddit post with further context
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/4jebfd/tuca_ferretti_is_ejected_from_the_game_then/


Yeah, i knew the context, i watched the whole match, and the press conference, i am fan of Guadalajara not Tigres, but Tuca has GOAT reactions






Showing how to look for the space and shot, while cursing and swearing. 

"I have 60 years and a prothesis and i do it better than you" :lmao


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a disgrace La Liga is. Rayo Vallecano is demoted because Villarreal's coach, Marcelino came from the Sporting Gijón's youth academy. His team concede the victory with "ease" even though it holds the fourth position in the league. Moreover the other teams involved in the fight to avoid relegation had odd results against top teams (like Granada, a recurring team in this business, scoring four against Sevilla in Sánchez Pizjuán and so on). This adds up to the extremely comfortable victories that Barcelona got against Sporting (Abelardo, its coach, is the best friend of Luis Enrique and gladly took the defeat in a controversial night) and Deportivo (last season Deportivo stayed in Primera because Barça allowed them to score two goals in a 2-0 match during the last minutes).


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Spanish Lariato said:


> What a disgrace La Liga is. Rayo Vallecano is demoted because Villarreal's coach, Marcelino came from the Sporting Gijón's youth academy. His team concede the victory with "ease" even though it holds the fourth position in the league. Moreover the other teams involved in the fight to avoid relegation had odd results against top teams (like Granada, a recurring team in this business, scoring four against Sevilla in Sánchez Pizjuán and so on). This adds up to the extremely comfortable victories that Barcelona got against Sporting (Abelardo, its coach, is the best friend of Luis Enrique and gladly took the defeat in a controversial night) and Deportivo (last season Deportivo stayed in Primera because Barça allowed them to score two goals in a 2-0 match during the last minutes).


Agreed, the last 3-4 fixtures every year are easy money for everyone who's into betting and shit.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

kimino said:


> Yeah, i knew the context, i watched the whole match, and the press conference, i am fan of Guadalajara not Tigres, but Tuca has GOAT reactions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Yeah as far as context I meant more for those who weren't sure. It sounded like Tuca was challenging that reporter to a fight outside. Telling him to shut the fuck up in Spanish. :lol


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Spanish Lariato said:


> What a disgrace La Liga is. Rayo Vallecano is demoted because Villarreal's coach, Marcelino came from the Sporting Gijón's youth academy. His team concede the victory with "ease" even though it holds the fourth position in the league. Moreover the other teams involved in the fight to avoid relegation had odd results against top teams (like Granada, a recurring team in this business, scoring four against Sevilla in Sánchez Pizjuán and so on). This adds up to the extremely comfortable victories that Barcelona got against Sporting (Abelardo, its coach, is the best friend of Luis Enrique and gladly took the defeat in a controversial night) and Deportivo (last season Deportivo stayed in Primera because Barça allowed them to score two goals in a 2-0 match during the last minutes).


Not everything is rigged. Face it, your team is shit and deserved to get relegated.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

V. Skybox said:


> Not everything is rigged. Face it, your team is shit and deserved to get relegated.


Or maybe you dont know well enough La Liga, it wouldnt be the first time this decade that there are fishy results with the relegation fight.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> What a disgrace La Liga is. Rayo Vallecano is demoted because Villarreal's coach, Marcelino came from the Sporting Gijón's youth academy. His team concede the victory with "ease" even though it holds the fourth position in the league. Moreover the other teams involved in the fight to avoid relegation had odd results against top teams (like Granada, a recurring team in this business, scoring four against Sevilla in Sánchez Pizjuán and so on). This adds up to the extremely comfortable victories that Barcelona got against Sporting (Abelardo, its coach, is the best friend of Luis Enrique and gladly took the defeat in a controversial night) and Deportivo (last season Deportivo stayed in Primera because Barça allowed them to score two goals in a 2-0 match during the last minutes).



Didn't Rayo relegate Villarreal back in 2012 thanks to a dodgy injury time goal?
Also Zaragoza got caught fixing a relegation zone match that relegated Deporting. At the time Zaragoza had Gabi.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hughton has blown it :hogan


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> :hughton has blown it :hogan


More unlucky than blown it. Terrible luck with injuries in the first leg, then screwed over by GARY HOOPER, THE MAN WHO HE GAVE A CHANCE TO BE A STAR IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE, ONLY TO FLOP. Let down then by his misfiring, then let down tonight by his ungentlemanly conduct :quite :no:

Brighton played some immense football in the first half and absolutely battered Wednesday in the first 20 minutes. Knockaert was massively unlucky not to score a free kick and they went close with other chances, but credit must go to the Owls' defence for some full blooded commitment when up against ridiculous pressure.

It might be the third time in four years that Brighton failed in the playoff semis, but :hughton deserves a lot of credit for taking them so close to automatic promotion when they weren't near it in previous seasons. Considering what the other clubs in the top six have spent, he's done a bloody good job. Having all this bad luck in two games after working so hard in the previous 46 is a good example of why playoffs can be so cruel and unfair.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> What a disgrace La Liga is. Rayo Vallecano is demoted because Villarreal's coach, Marcelino came from the Sporting Gijón's youth academy. His team concede the victory with "ease" even though it holds the fourth position in the league. Moreover the other teams involved in the fight to avoid relegation had odd results against top teams (like Granada, a recurring team in this business, scoring four against Sevilla in Sánchez Pizjuán and so on). This adds up to the extremely comfortable victories that Barcelona got against Sporting (Abelardo, its coach, is the best friend of Luis Enrique and gladly took the defeat in a controversial night) and Deportivo (last season Deportivo stayed in Primera because Barça allowed them to score two goals in a 2-0 match during the last minutes).


Gijon beat Villareal at home, but they also beat Atletico Madrid and Sevilla at home recently. Also, Villareal lost 2-0 at home to Deportivo last week, they've fallen apart since Anfield.

Barca beating Gijon 6-0 doesn't mean anything. This was a game where Barca had 3 penalties and Gijon had a red card. Gijon also lost 5-1 to Madrid.

Barca not giving a shit in the second half against Depor last season when they were already champions and had their eyes on Copa and CL finals also doesn't mean anything. Deportivo would have stayed up even if they lost, as only the bottom 2 teams + Elche were demoted last season. Also, Deportivo held Barca to 2-2 at the Camp Nou this season as well.

The only bizarre result there is Granada winning so easily at the Sanchez Pizjuan.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

I didn't realize it's been so long for Brighton since getting in the top flight (33 years). I feel bad for them now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Seb said:


> Gijon beat Villareal at home, but they also beat Atletico Madrid and Sevilla at home recently. Also, Villareal lost 2-0 at home to Deportivo last week, they've fallen apart since Anfield.
> 
> Barca beating Gijon 6-0 doesn't mean anything. This was a game where Barca had 3 penalties and Gijon had a red card. Gijon also lost 5-1 to Madrid.
> 
> ...


Thats the match i think costed Rayo the permanence, Sevilla played to lose, and i think the video i posted before is enough evidence to spam a little controversy. But who knows whats the truth


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't know who I'd prefer between Sheffield Wednesday and Hull. I don't want to see Hull come up though. I don't know how Wednesday will do against Hull. Unless Derby make a miraculous comeback.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

So hello all my European footy fan friends. How be you? Not a hell of a lot going on over here in the MLS except this....





It was pretty and we won. Up to 3 in a row now which is good. 

This also happened and its....not fun. 





MLS is floating along in midseason form


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I don't know who I'd prefer between Sheffield Wednesday and Hull. *I don't want to see Hull come up though.* I don't know how Wednesday will do against Hull. Unless Derby make a miraculous comeback.


Doesn't this show who you would prefer?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I guess it does. :side:

I don't really care for either team. I don't watch much of the championship but seems like everyone is saying Hull will beat Wednesday comfortably.

edit - the commentary on the above videos is terrible :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait for the cup final on saturday. Our best chance to win it in a long time. We've beaten Rangers five times over the last 2 seasons. I'll be a drunken mess regardless of the result.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:brodgers appointed Celtic manager


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Celtic are going to win the possession :brodgers


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Red bulls 3 nil up against city at half time in el plastico :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734095232468430848
With this and NYCFC offering to swap Red Bull Jerseys with their own the MLS is just an embarrassment of a league


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NEW YORK IS RED :mark: 6-0

Edit: Pep Crying :lmao


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

NJ beats NY by a full touchdown and extra point to nothing :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Telos said:


> NJ beats NY by a full touchdown and extra point to nothing :lol


Lampard getting booed when he got subbed on was hilarious

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe it's the football purist in me, but I delight in seeing anything Manchester City-related fail.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd say it's most likely cos you're :berlino


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I fucking love hibsssssss


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Unreal from Hibs


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Amazing the second leg semifinal of Monterrey vs America and what a couple of goals from Sanchez and Cardona, no doubt they will shine at the Copa America Centenario for Uruguay and Colombia


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi's 2 assists :banderas

Pique's last ditch defending :banderas

Iniesta's breathtaking all round performance :banderas

Winning despite spending most of the game with 10 men :banderas

Alba scoring the cup winning goal after being utter wank all season :banderas

Domestic double to add to debut season treble under Lucho in his first 2 seasons :banderas


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

The way the game unraveled for Barca early on (Masch sent off, Suarez injured) it felt like a matter of time before Sevilla scored the go-ahead goal, and thankfully it never happened. Pique was the man today defensively.

Wish Barca was playing for another treble and especially wish it wasn't another Madrid derby in the UCL final, but I'm thrilled with the success of this club under Lucho. Very interested to see what moves they do this summer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> Unreal from Hibs


Love that. After all the bullshit I think everybody (apart from Rangers and Hearts fans) are delighted for them. They deserved something like that.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Real Madrid have won the Champions League for the 11th time. Atletico played very well but we deserved to win. It was fitting that Ronaldo scored the winning penalty since he has been a talisman for so many years. Zidane has now won the Champions League as player,assistant and head coach. Fantastic night in Milan. Once again proving why we are the greatest club in history!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Storybook ending for "The Beast" Adebayo Akinfenwa of AFC Wimbledon, who are heading up to League 1. It was a bit awkward seeing him fighting with Callum Kennedy for the ball when taking the penalty kick, but yeah that was a wild finish. I enjoy watching these Wembley finals every year.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

AFC Wimbledon :woo

Akinfenwa :mark:

Now they can have two grudge matches with the FAKE penaldo2) Dons :bigron


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hibbs just lost their manager to fucking Rotherham fpalm

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Telos said:


> NJ beats NY by a full touchdown and extra point to nothing :lol


They just bottled it at home to real salt lake [emoji38]

Haven't been the same since the mighty red bulls went balls deep

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

The trial of Messi tax fraud case just transfered the blame from Messi to his father, seriously i know that Messi has paid a lot more than the quantity he was supposed to pay in the 1st place, but it sounds ridiculous and court went with that charade.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I think Messi has never put an eye on where his money went and let his father do everything he wanted. So yes, I don't find him guilty.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

My question is when is enough really enough? Like Lionel is the 2nd. most paid athlete in the world yet his dad or even Lionel himself are still hiding their money from the tax payments... like honestly you're getting paid millions and millions of euros... what are you worried about? Not having enough money for retirement? LOL


----------

